#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-22
<MrAnthrope> Is there an easy way to install Java?
<MrAnthrope> this .rpm file business is not working. i get an error.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: If there's anything you need, there's a 99% chance it's in the repositories.
<MrAnthrope> Uhg thanks. I'm kind of a Terminal Window newb.
<MrAnthrope> I did a search in the Ubuntu Software thing.
<MrAnthrope> Nada.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Try Synaptic next time. Software Center is awful.
<MrAnthrope> Synaptic?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<geirha> You need to add the partner repository
<MrAnthrope> Do I need to restart or something? Chrome still doesn't have Java.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Shouldn't... let me grab something
<MrAnthrope> And now Chrome is crashing on pages that are supposed to have Java on them (instead of the missing plugin message).
<MrAnthrope> well. Not crashing. Page unresponsive.
<MrAnthrope> I'm using the official web page to test. http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Check Chrome's settings, make sure it's loding the plugin
<MrAnthrope> Hrm. I can't figure out how to manage Chrome plugins.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: I don't use Chrome, so I can't really help you
<UndiFineD> about:plugins
<MrAnthrope> haha thanks :)
<MrAnthrope> Now it works.
<MrAnthrope> I had some other java plugins I was trying to install on Firefox there.
<MrAnthrope> I guess they were messing it up.
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> enjoy MrAnthrope
<MrAnthrope> Thanks for all the help guys.
<Paz101> hi i am kinda new at ubuntu and i was wondering if i could use the firewall in ubuntu to limit connection times to 2min for each connection(server10.04)
<Paz101> dose anyone know anthing about limiting connection times
<faina> hello?
<aveilleux> !ask | faina
<ubot2> faina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<faina> I'm new to IRC and not sure where to go to gain experience with it?
<bioterror> like what experience?
<faina> what are the common social conventions?
<zkriesse_> faina: Ah irc experience is garnered through constant use of irc itself
<faina> So then the question becomes, where do you find newbie-friendly irc channels?
<zkriesse_> Ah here
<zkriesse_> We are a team for beginners
<faina> That was my guess.
<zkriesse_> We have several sub groups that teach fundamental basics for IRC, wiki/doc work, coding, launchpad, forums even
<zkriesse_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<faina> Which sub group is the intro-to-irc?
<zkriesse> That would be the support group
<zkriesse> Which branches down into iirc and others
<zkriesse> As far as I remember
<faina> Which assuming my reading comprehension is up to snuff would be here...
<zkriesse> Ja
<faina> What is the "unaffiliated" hostname?
<zkriesse> That is obtained by going to #freenode and asking for an unaffiliated cloak
<zkriesse> Assuming your registered with bickered
<zkriesse> Argh
<faina> some kind of typo-autocorrect?
<zkriesse> Bickered/nickserv
<faina> the NickServer?
<zkriesse> Yeah
<zkriesse> iPod touch
<faina> What's a good irc client for the iPod?
<zkriesse> Colloquy
<zkriesse> It's what I'm using
<zkriesse> On my pc I use XChat
<aveilleux> faina: Colloqy is pretty nice, Limechat is okay, and IRC9999 is free but really hard to use
<faina> Right now I'm using erc.
<zkriesse> Colloquy FTW!!!
<faina> The screenshot of colloquy is quite pretty
 * JoeMaverickSett say colloquy all the way! :D
<zkriesse> Lol
<zkriesse> PD187: Long time no see my man
<PD187> well except the fact that I just rejoined after a connection time out, I've been idling here still :P
<zkriesse> Oh duh
 * zkriesse facepalms
<zkriesse> Ok y'all goin to bed
<faina> Gnight
<MrAnthrope> Uhg. How come nothing ever works.
<faina> What isn't working?
<MrAnthrope> Anything.
<faina> I think IRC is working.
<MrAnthrope> At least, anything I'm told to do in the terminal.
<faina> IMO, learning unix is an awful lot like learning a new language.
<MrAnthrope> I can't fix it because I have no idea what ./ means in the terminal.
<MrAnthrope> So it just doesn't work.
<MrAnthrope> I see the file.
<MrAnthrope> It says it's not there.
<faina> what are you trying to do?
<MrAnthrope> Honestly I don't even know :)
<faina> heh
<MrAnthrope> lol. I'm trying to regain some of my keyboard's functionality I lost when switching from windows.
<faina> ok.
<faina> what's the command you're trying to run?
<MrAnthrope> ./autgen.sh
<faina> Ah ok.
<MrAnthrope> I'm trying to make a file or something. To install it.
<faina> the comman'd is probably ./autogen.sh
<MrAnthrope> i had to install a git command to do git clone git:blahblahblah
<faina> ./command means to run run the command in the current directory
<MrAnthrope> then I changed to the directory where it ...git got?
<faina> have you used the windows shell?
<faina> or dos?
<faina> I'd tend to say "where it was cloned"
<MrAnthrope> lol. And then it says to type ./autogen.sh and I did and it says gnome-autogen.sh no such file but if I do ls I can see it in there.
<MrAnthrope> What is a windows shell?
<faina> Windows also has a command line environment, if you'd used it before I'd have tried explaining some of the differences.
<faina> so your package probably has autogen.sh, is there also a gnome-autogen.sh?
<MrAnthrope> I don't speak windows CLI but I have used it before.
<faina> are there other auto commands in there?
<MrAnthrope> what's an auto command?
<faina> try doing ls *auto*
<MrAnthrope> The file is neon green for some reason.
<faina> ubuntu defaults to marking executable files as green
<MrAnthrope> geo@CZ-Ubuntu:~/accerciser/macaroon$ ls *auto* autogen.sh
<MrAnthrope> Just the one, then.
<faina> My guess is that autogen.sh is trying to run gnome-autogen.sh which is missing.
<faina> whats the package?
<MrAnthrope> No idea.
<faina> ah what was the thing you git cloned?
<MrAnthrope> oh git.gnome.org/accerciser
<MrAnthrope> I am following these instructions: http://live.gnome.org/Orca/RegressionTesting#Macaroon
<MrAnthrope> The functionality I'm trying to get back is recording keystrokes and playing them back.
<faina> Hm... That I don't know how to do. I just try to type fast.
<faina> I'm reading the docs on the package right now.
<MrAnthrope> Heh.
<MrAnthrope> omg.
<MrAnthrope> I think I did something.
<MrAnthrope> I DID SOMETHING!
 * MrAnthrope does a dance.
<faina> :)
<faina> Yay
<MrAnthrope> And I got another error.
<MrAnthrope> xD
 * MrAnthrope dies.
<faina> I think you need to install "gnome-common"
<MrAnthrope> That's what I did.
<MrAnthrope> in synaptic.
<faina> Ah ok
<MrAnthrope> ***Error***: You must have glib-gettext >= 2.2.0 installed
<MrAnthrope> glib-gettext doesn't come up in synaptic.
<faina> Hmm
<MrAnthrope> I've found that if I turn on soothing music while I try to do anything in the terminal it keeps me from throwing objects across the room :D
<faina> :)
<MrAnthrope> Ahh, google. :)
<faina> >_> that's what I was doing...
<faina> it sounds like you're doing the right thing... which is try to build it, discover what random thing you're missing, install it, discover what the next random thing you're missing, repeat until you get to run make
<MrAnthrope> First hit was "I can't find glib-gettext"
<MrAnthrope> Why can't everything just be .deb
<faina> it takes some effort to build deb packages.
<MrAnthrope> Hrm...
<faina> so really new stuff hasn't been packaged yet
<MrAnthrope> And if this is supposed to be easy heh
<faina> Well, the package building makes the rest of it easy.
<faina> maintining systems from source is a pain.
<faina> Hopefully if the package you're trying ends up being popular, someone will package it
<MrAnthrope> I will have already installed it x.x
<faina> you'll have installed this version of it.
<MrAnthrope> lol.
<faina> but by then there'll be the next version.
<MrAnthrope> So is that what the Software Center is?
<MrAnthrope> At first I thought it was Synaptic.
<faina> Actually I don't know much about the software center.
<MrAnthrope> Then I found Synaptic and I was like what...
<MrAnthrope> I've been trying to learn Ubuntu for like 5 years. This is the most user friendly version yet.
<MrAnthrope> I installed Guild Wars in like 5 minutes :)
<faina> guild wars works? woah.
<MrAnthrope> The most recent version of Wine is also spectacular.
<MrAnthrope> I like that Wine doesn't care where the files came from as long as they're there.
<MrAnthrope> In windows everything is a pain because even if you have the files you have to run the installer.
<faina> Well assuming you have a real video card. I've tried running WoW on my oldish laptop, and all I can say is that intel video graphics is lacking.
<MrAnthrope> NVidia GeForce 5600LE. it's about five years old.
<faina> Nice.
<faina> I bet it out-performs a 2 year old integrated intel card
<MrAnthrope> I had to tweak settings for about 30 minutes to get it running well. And it's still kinda jerky. But the reason I'm using Ubuntu is because my computer is too old.
<faina> ahh ok
<MrAnthrope> I have to reinstall XP every 3 months. I installed Win7 but I don't meet the min sysreqs.
<faina> ouch.
<MrAnthrope> I really liked Win7.
<MrAnthrope> Now type `make' to compile Package !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<faina> I haven't run it much, but it does seem pretty nice
<faina> good luck!
<MrAnthrope> yaay
<faina> congratulations
<MrAnthrope> Couldn't have done it without you! Now 700 more steps... lol
<faina> :)
<MrAnthrope> I think I'll pause here while I"m ahead lol
<faina> heh
<faina> Also I wonder if you want something like xmacro?
<MrAnthrope> lol that sounds about right.
<faina> That's what came up with I searched for ubuntu keyboard macro
<faina> The utility you were compiling seemed more like a tool for validating accessibility tools
<MrAnthrope> I think that is the functionality, yes.
<MrAnthrope> oh and mouse movements. Nice.
<faina> I've never used it... it just looked like it might be useful.
<MrAnthrope> now where did it put the file...
<MrAnthrope> er shortcut.
<faina> man xmacrorec ?
<faina> the other possibility is ubuntu packages put docs in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<MrAnthrope> :)
<MrAnthrope> I can record scripts. But I cannot play them.
<MrAnthrope> Hrm.
<faina> It looked like there was another command xmacroplay?
<MrAnthrope> yeah I can't find what my display number is.
<MrAnthrope> $display in the terminal gives me blank space.
<MrAnthrope> and when I run xmacroplay test.exe it says could not open display
<faina> unix is case sensitive
<faina> so you'd need to do echo $DISPLAY
<faina> it's probably :0.0
<MrAnthrope> :)
<faina> though it should be set by default
<MrAnthrope> geo@CZ-Ubuntu:~/Desktop$ xmacroplay :0.0 Test.txt Invalid parameter ':0.0'.
<MrAnthrope> lol
<MrAnthrope> See. I just can't win!
<faina> Computers are very picky.
<MrAnthrope> Heh.
<MrAnthrope> What's funny is I'm considered tech savvy. Really.
<faina> It might be: DISPLAY=:0.0 xmacroplay test.txt
<MrAnthrope> If I'm tech savvy what are people who use Linux?
<MrAnthrope> Gods.
<MrAnthrope> They're Gods.
<faina> Differently experienced
<faina> Unix admins grumble when forced to do things with windows
<faina> partially because its so different
<faina> And not all of their experience translates.
<MrAnthrope> Something infuriating: XChat does not have r-click copy and you can't use CTRL+C in the Terminal.
<MrAnthrope> x.x
<faina> ctrl-c is an old-school "abort running your program"
<faina> so they remapped the copy-paste commands for terminal to ctrl+shift+c
<MrAnthrope> Yeah I learned that when someone told me to run sudo apt-get uninstall plymouth :D
<faina> (and v)
<MrAnthrope> ahhh! You are the win.
<MrAnthrope> oh no xchat fixed my purposely misspelled 'teh'. lol
<faina> so i haven't bothered to figure out what plymouth is doing.
<temposs> I prefer ctrl+insert & shift+insert
<MrAnthrope> I uninstalled Ubuntu.
<faina> huh.
<MrAnthrope> And he kept typing "TYPE CTRL+C!"
<faina> the package description makes me think it's what's handling the graphical boot up screen
<MrAnthrope> Which wasn't doing anything.
<faina> heh.
<MrAnthrope> And I was thinking he wanted me to paste what I last typed.
<MrAnthrope> Which was sudo apt-get uninstall plymouth
<MrAnthrope> xD
<temposs> faina, yes, plymouth handles the boot screen
<MrAnthrope> yes, I was attempting to disable the splash screen.
<temposs> faina, it's relatively new in Ubuntu
<faina> yeah...
<MrAnthrope> 10.04 comes with an unfortunate purple splash screen and after you install NVidia graphics drivers it turns HORRIBLE AND DYING.
<MrAnthrope> So I wanted it removed.
<faina> this is where I grumble about grub2 and the new boot loader...
<faina> mostly because its different
<faina> there's a better way to kill it
<MrAnthrope> I found a program called startup-manager
<faina> That sounds like a more promising way to change startup settings than hunting through the filesystem for where they moved the config file to
<MrAnthrope> On countless google results they were saying to remove the word 'quiet' from grub.cfg or somesuch.
<MrAnthrope> I did this to no avail.
<faina> that's how I did it
<faina> I think you then have to run update-grub2 afterward
<MrAnthrope> Even ones that were like "Ubuntu 10.04 purple screen of doom ugly after installing NVidia graphics drivers"
<MrAnthrope> Did not work for me.
<faina> I know I managed to do it....
<MrAnthrope> Anything I do in the terminal. Fail.
<faina> Not that I remember.
<MrAnthrope> Epic failsauce.
<faina> As temposs alluded to, they did change the boot loader recently
<faina> you might've been changing a previous version
<MrAnthrope> My first thought about Ubuntu was "Oh there's a CLI, so when people tell you something there's no possible way to be confused about it or do it incorrectly!"
<MrAnthrope> WRONGO
<faina> hahahaa
<MrAnthrope> Well, one thing that did work in the terminal was sudo apt-get uninstall plymouth :D That worked real well!
<faina> huh
<MrAnthrope> geo@CZ-Ubuntu:~$ xmacroplay :0.0
<MrAnthrope> XTest for server ":0.0" is version 2.2.
<MrAnthrope> And then there's blank space, there's no prompt.
<MrAnthrope> haha ctrl+c gives me a prompt.
<faina> That sounds like the application is "running", but not doing anything
<MrAnthrope> Yeah.
<MrAnthrope> Meh. I don't have any more time to mess with it I have to get to sleep so I can get up and catch my flight tomorrow.
<faina> Ah..
<faina> I see how to use it
<MrAnthrope> Hm?
<faina> cat Test.txt | xmacroplay :0.0
<faina> or maybe not the :0.0
<faina> the sourceforge page says it reads from standard in.
<faina> if you just run xmacroplay :0.0
<faina> you could start typing in the macro commands
<faina> http://xmacro.sourceforge.net/
<faina> Also I think the way you're supposed to use xmacrorec is like this
<faina> xmacrorec > macro.txt
<faina> which'd save all the commands into the macro.txt file
<bioterror> man xmacrorec
<bioterror> ´should give information how to use it
<MrAnthrope> no. no manual.
<bioterror> :D
<MrAnthrope> asdf
<nlsthzn> MrAnthrope: Keyboard works (on the left at least) :p
<MrAnthrope> :)
<faina> hah
<MrAnthrope> http://pastebin.com/yUgvxxxf
<MrAnthrope> I can get it to record.
<MrAnthrope> http://pastebin.com/15FAfBnY
<faina> have you gotten playback to work?
<MrAnthrope> No.
<faina> my hunch would be "xmacroplay < test.txt"
<MrAnthrope> brings up options.
<faina> what are the options?
<MrAnthrope> -d DELAY delay in ms for events sent to remote display. Default 10ms
<MrAnthrope> -s FACTOR scalefactor for coordinates
<MrAnthrope> -v to show version -h to show this help file
<faina> huh...
<faina> its common for programs to spit out their options if they didn't get what they want.
<faina> which suggests it wants you to set -s
<faina> not that I have any idea what the scalefactor should be
<faina> well ok... I might guess "1"
<faina> since you're recording and playing back on the same thing
<Paz101>  hi i am kinda new at ubuntu and i was wondering if i could use the firewall in ubuntu to limit connection times to 2min for each connection(server10.04)
<faina> limiting connections to only lasting 2 minutes? or only N connections per minute?
<MrAnthrope> Meh. I'll figure it out another day.
<faina> Ok. Good luck.
<MrAnthrope> Thanks so much for your help faina :)
<MrAnthrope> I was almost at the throwing-things point.
<MrAnthrope> I had thought for the longest time Linux users were just born knowing Linux. I've never met someone else who is learning.
<MrAnthrope> So. I like this channel >:)
<faina> Heh... I've been using linux for a long long time.
<MrAnthrope> I know a few people who run ubuntu and when I ask them questions they're just like "... I don't know what that means."
<MrAnthrope> and I'm like "HOW DO YOU RUN LINUX?!"
<MrAnthrope> And then I throw them across the room...
<faina> heh
<MrAnthrope> I have a friend who just runs windows in a virtual machine on top of ubuntu.
<faina> :) At work we were trying Ubuntu in VMWare on OS X
<MrAnthrope> haha.
<faina> though I missed apt-get too much.
<faina> the best tool for handing opensource software on the mac that I've found is macports
<faina> but it likes to recompile everything from source every time you upgrade anything
<MrAnthrope> You speak mac too? You're an OS genius.
<faina> and compiling X or Qt takes forever.
<faina> :)
<MrAnthrope> I tried mac for about .05 seconds. And threw up.
<faina> I liked it...
<MrAnthrope> lol
<faina> But it seems like Apple is becoming increasingly closed
<MrAnthrope> Mac and Linux are the opposite ends of the Unix spectrum I feel...
<faina> and Ubuntu managed to ship versions where critical laptop features like suspend/resume and reconnect to your wireless worked pretty reliably
<faina> A couple of years ago linux laptop suspend/resume was a risky proposition.
<faina> Now my main laptop bug is with dual-monitor support
<faina> Though its random enough that I haven't figured out how to file a bug report
<MrAnthrope> heh.
<MrAnthrope> I'd like to get a macbook and install Ubuntu on it.
<faina> Macbooks are pretty nice...
<faina> There's not many laptop manufacturers that are thinking about aesthetics
<MrAnthrope> I've never had a laptop but if I did I think I would go with apple.
<MrAnthrope> apple has good hardware.
<faina> yeah
<faina> Historically thinkpads were nice, I'm not sure how they current versions are.
<MrAnthrope> It's their closed-minded closed-source software that sucks.
<faina> yeah
<MrAnthrope> There's one application that does a certain thing. And if you need to do that thing you have to use that application and if you don't like that application then that's too bad because it's the only application that does that thing and you can't change any settings on that application to make it work how you want it to work. you are the one that has to compromise. To an application.
<MrAnthrope> it's ridiculous. I hate macs can you tell? :)
<faina> heh...
<faina> Though to play devils advocate...
<faina> Have you looked at the current kde desktop?
<faina> The last time I tried KDE it ended up looking really messy by being extremely cluttered with options.
<MrAnthrope> Last time I tried to intall KDE (on Ubuntu 9.04) the only thing I got was a green screen. I had no menu bars or icons or desktop functionality. I had a mouse but it wouldn't do anything besides move around. I had to reinstall Ubuntu.
<faina> Ah ok
<faina> I switched over to gnome because it'd gotten too ugly.
<MrAnthrope> I don't even fully understand why there is something besides gnome.
<faina> politics
<MrAnthrope> heh.
<MrAnthrope> I spent 3 hours last night changing how gnome looks.
<faina> I think Qt was first, but some hackers hated it because it was c++ and wasn't "free"
<MrAnthrope> If I have an icon file that is 128x128 it will resize right?
<MrAnthrope> I don't need to make different files for 24x24, 16x16 et c. right?
<faina> uh... I don't know... I think so
<faina> Though I think SVG icon files are better
<faina> because the resize nicer
<MrAnthrope> ah
<MrAnthrope> Maybe I should just stay up until my flight.... sleeping is dumb.
<faina> :)
<faina> I say that sometimes
<Paz101> is it possible to limit connection time to 2 min with the firewall?(Server10.04)
<MrAnthrope> I don't have anything useful to say to you Paz101, but what can you do in 2 minutes?
<Paz101> we have DVR people connect to and we want to limit time people connct to the,
<Paz101> dvr
<Paz101> so it doesnt use to much of our downloads
<MrAnthrope> DVR. Digital Video Recording? So you want to limit people to only watching 2 minutes of content on your server at a time?
<Paz101> yes
<MrAnthrope> What's to stop them from reconnecting?
<MrAnthrope> Immediately.
<faina> limiting the connection like that is more likely to be done at the application level
<Paz101> nothing i dont care if they do its so they dont leave it downloading
<faina> you might also want to research bandwidth throttling
<temposs> I agree with faina
<Paz101> you cant do it on the dvr
<MrAnthrope> I'd like to limit my roommate's bandwidth...
<Paz101> i know cisco routers can do it, i thought maybe the firewall on ubuntu migh have something
<Paz101> saving me like $500+
<MrAnthrope> Heh.
<temposs> there's probably a reasonable solution
<temposs> I just have no experience with managing firewalls
<Paz101> is there somewhere what may know more on this???
<temposs> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=338
<Paz101> kk thnks
<temposs> ask your question there, and you will get more eyes looking
<temposs> it's only a limited number of people that come here at any one time
<temposs> since your forum post will be more constantly visible, you have a better chance of having the question answered
<MrAnthrope> If you really know what you're doing you could also try #Ubuntu.
<MrAnthrope> That place isn't newbie friendly, though.
<Paz101> i tryed asking there a few hours ago but the people then didnt know too much about it
<faina> There are ways of doing bandwidth throttling using linux's firewall support
<faina> I always have to look it up whenever I try to use it though
<faina> I'm not sure if ufw supports it directly though
<Paz101> i had alook around there wasnt to much about time limiting
<faina> Yeah I'm not sure how you'd disconnect someone after X minutes.
<Paz101> damn
<faina> temposs's suggestion is probably a good one.
<Paz101> yeah ill try that
<Paz101> thanks
<hobgoblin> Paz101: you have to give the forum time to work
<o3-k64mal> I'm getting "VPN service failed to start" message when I try to start my VPN. Is there a way to repair it?
<faina> The first question is to try and figure out why it didn't start.
<o3-k64mal> I've already restarted once and still get the same thing.
<o3-k64mal> Well, it may be because I edited the DNS server settings while it was connected.
<faina> I haven't used the vpn software much.
<o3-k64mal> I tryed editing the setting back to the way they were before I goofed it. But it still won't start.
<o3-k64mal> If you have a service that won't start how do you bring it back to a working config?
<faina> I'll sometimes purge a package and reinstall
<faina> though I'm not sure if that's appropriate in this case
<o3-k64mal> We're talking the NetworkManager Applet 0.8.
<faina> If its something that's you create different settings, I might try creating a new one.
<faina> which ubuntu version?
<o3-k64mal> 10.04
<faina> I tried the "create connection" menu option and it looks like there's a way add/remove settings
<faina> it might help to try creating a new configuration?
<o3-k64mal> Great Idea. You the man, woman, etc.
<faina> you might also try grep NetworkManager /var/log/*
<faina> :)
<faina> Good luck
<faina> I should probably sleep
<o3-k64mal> Where do I find tutorials on things like grep?
<faina> That'd be covered by an intro to linux / unix
<faina> I'm not sure what the current best resources are for that.
<o3-k64mal> Is there a video edition?
<o3-k64mal> Well thank you for your time. Sweet dreams.
<faina> no idea... though I'm curious enough to try searching on youtube
<o3-k64mal> I'll do that.
<faina> you're welcome, have a good night
<o3-k64mal> r
<o3-k64mal> I'm running the wubi version of 10.04. I'm getting a warning message that I only have 200 plus megabytes of storage left.Yet disk analyzer says I have 191GB available. What do I need to do?
<hobgoblin> you probably don't have space on /
<hobgoblin> o3-k64mal: does it let you boot?
<o3-k64mal> Yes, I'm in it now.
<hobgoblin> k - open a terminal and run  df -h
<o3-k64mal> ok
<hobgoblin> then paste that output to paste.ubuntu.com - give a name and then paste - give the new url here
<o3-k64mal> ok. sec.
<o3-k64mal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535138/
<o3-k64mal> Is that what you wanted?
<bioterror> and hobgoblin wins a price!
<bioterror> prize even :D
<hobgoblin> o3-k64mal: see the first line - that shows how much room you gave wubi and how much has been used
<hobgoblin> o3-k64mal: indeed it was :)
<o3-k64mal> OK
<o3-k64mal> How do I give it more?
<hobgoblin> o3-k64mal: not so easy as it is not a real partition - it's actually a virtual disk - I can give the link - but to be honest if I was happy with what wubi showed me about ubuntu I would do a real install
<o3-k64mal> Not ready for that.
<hobgoblin> o3-k64mal: anyway - I'll give you a link to look at for resizing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?
<hobgoblin> good luck
<o3-k64mal> Thanks
<hobgoblin> welcome - please bear in mind that wubi was not designed to be a permanent thing :)
<hobgoblin> o3-k64mal: all that said - if you are not installing much and just looking you will probably be able to create enough space to carry on without the warning - if you want to do so let me know
<karthick87> hobgoblin: which one is best wubi or virtualbox?
<hobgoblin> in my opinion - virtual box - but that is dependent on RAM
<karthick87> oke
<hobgoblin> o3-k64mal: you still there?
<shahan> my title bar is not appearing now
<o3-k64mal> hobgoblin: I'm back
<o3-k64mal> U still there?
<o3-k64mal> So I need to resize my wubi virtual disk. And ideas?
<hobgoblin> o3-k64mal: yes I am here
<hobgoblin> o3-k64mal: the wubi wiki link for resizing - couple of things you could do to gain some space - depends what you want ot use wubi for
<o3-k64mal> So there's no one in europe or the rest of the planet for that matter in this chat room?
<bioterror> I'm from europe
<hobgoblin> o3-k64mal: surprisingly - you need to reply to people
<bioterror> not that far from ural :D
<o3-k64mal> Good. I need a way to resize a virtual drive for wubi.
<bioterror> I have no idea of wubi
<o3-k64mal> If I may be so bold?
<hobgoblin> did you actually read the link that I went out of my way to give you earlier or not?
<bioterror> I use only real installations which usually takes a whole disk
<o3-k64mal> Yes, over and ovver.
<hobgoblin> then that is the way to do it with wubi #
<o3-k64mal> I've wanted to change to linux a long time. I've tryed installing. 7 and 8 and never got past the partitioning part. This is for once working and I don't want to mess it up. This is my one and only pc and I need it to produce the studies I give. If there isn't any way of resizing the VD then just say so?
<o3-k64mal> Sorry, little frustrated with not getting a strait answer.
<hobgoblin> o3-k64mal: what are you using wubi for - just looking at it - or actually installing stuff  - I keep aasking you questions which you then ignore - this is the last time I will ask
<o3-k64mal> Look, Hobgoblin, have you actually read the page you sent me to? Because it only talks about moving the host file into a virtual disk which in my case we be 200GB. And then the first suggestion. lvpm, when you go to it says it doesn't support 10.04. So basicly where you sent me was not an answer.
<hobgoblin> then you should say so - I used wubi once - never again
<hobgoblin> we aren;t all knowing - we aren't psychic - and I'm not bothering
<o3-k64mal> I tryed calling out to you but you didn't answer. After waiting a time I posed my question again and still got no answer. That's when I asked if there was anybody in Europe here. and so it goes.
<hobgoblin> if lvpm does not work then I have no idea
<hobgoblin> as I said 3 times now - we can gain you some space - depends what you are using wubi for
<o3-k64mal> Mostly desktop publishing and streaming videos.
<o3-k64mal> I also have to nic cards in my PC and want to network my kids PC and PS3 through this one.
<o3-k64mal> That's 2 nic cards.
<o3-k64mal> R U think about it or have you given up?
<o3-k64mal> Sorry if I sound rude.
<evfool> hi all
<hobgoblin> hi
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> I'm looking to do a very simple shell script
<zkriesse> kristian-aalborg: ok
<bodhizazen> paultag: poke =)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-23
<Brandon__> hello
<Brandon__> Hello anybody
 * Mohan_chml greets bgs100 with a sword
 * bgs100 greets Mohan_chml with a wave.
<Mohan_chml> (:
<harrisonk> hello
<harrisonk> How do I add a directory to my PATH? like /bin/ is one and /usr/bin is another
<nlsthzn> edit .bashrc in your ~ directory AFAIK...
<nlsthzn> there is a path variable in there if memory serves
<tronyx> test
<nlsthzn> tronyx: test successful
<tronyx> thanks :)
<Mohan_chml> hey tronyx =]
<tronyx> howdy Mohan_chml.  how goes?
<Mohan_chml> tronyx, Its great :) how are you?
<tronyx> doing well thank you.  about to go grab some lunch.  i am thinking today is a good day for indian food
<tronyx> hopefully my coworkers agree =]
<Mohan_chml> I am about to sleep :P 23:15 here
<tronyx> rest well :) gonna grab some lunch
<tronyx> take care Mohan_chml!
<Mohan_chml> cya soon tronyx =]
<harrisonk> How do I add a directory to my PATH? like /bin/ is one and /usr/bin is another
<bioterror> it's easy
<bioterror> nano ̃~/.bashrc
<bioterror> and add: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/my/directory
<bioterror> ;/path/to/another/directory
<bioterror> or you can add that to /etc/bash.bashrc
<harrisonk> thanks
<yofel> harrisonk: note though that the first file that is found is used, so if you have /bin/ls and /usr/bin/ls and PATH=/bin:/usr/bin /bin/ls will be used, if you have PATH=/usr/bin:/bin /usr/bin/ls will be used
<harrisonk> ?
<yofel> harrisonk: just saying that it matters if you add your directory at the beginning or end of PATH
<fatharrahman> hi
<fatharrahman> my computer at boot after choose user is not launching in  but give an error message say power manager configuration is not installed how to fix this
<fatharrahman> any help please?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<fatharrahman> where to right it it stick in the user password place
<fatharrahman> no other screen
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: Uh, what?
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: Can you rephrase that?
<fatharrahman> when  try to log on and choose user the screen  stay at the log on screen no place to wright any command it just give you the message above I can not log in
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: Then... log in and run the command?
<fatharrahman> The message says the configuration default for GNOME  power manager have not been installed correctly please contact your
<fatharrahman> and the log in screen stays stick hanged up
<fatharrahman> so is not loggin in
<fatharrahman> what to do please
<yofel> fatharrahman: press ctrl+alt+f2, that should give you a text login prompt, login, get a wired network connection (wireless is a bit tricky but not impossible) and run the command
<fatharrahman> it gave me ubuntu login: | what should I write please
<yofel> your username; press enter; your password; press enter
<fatharrahman> thank you very much the command appeared  should I write sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager now ?
<yofel> yes, if that doesn't help, run 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' to make sure all packages that should be there are installed
<yofel> (if you are using Ubuntu Desktop)
<fatharrahman> yes I use  Ubuntu desktop but the command I wrote brought me the following answer : E: dpkg was interrupted you must manually run sudo dpkg --conconfigure -a to correct the problem, I wrote it and then rewrite the command now I logged in thank you very much Ubuntu scholars
<yofel> ouch, then you probably had a failed update, please run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and then 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<yofel> ah, you fixed it already, good :)
<fatharrahman> thank you yofel
<yofel> you're welcome
<fatharrahman> what is root ? in terminal for example
<hobgoblin> #
<fatharrahman> ?
<hobgoblin> fatharrahman: what exactly are you after knowing - are you trying to do something?
<hobgoblin> you'd use sudo to run a command as root
<fatharrahman> see this I  think as if am lost
<fatharrahman> root [1] -help
<fatharrahman> Error: Symbol help is not defined in current scope  (tmpfile):1:
<fatharrahman> (const int)0
<fatharrahman> *** Interpreter error recovered ***
<fatharrahman> root [2] exit
<fatharrahman> (const void*)0x1b36e0
<fatharrahman> root [3]
<fatharrahman> root [3] q
<fatharrahman> Error: Symbol q is not defined in current scope  (tmpfile):1:
<fatharrahman> *** Interpreter error recovered ***
<fatharrahman> root [4] close
<aveilleux> !paste | fatharrahman
<ubot2> fatharrahman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fatharrahman> Error: Symbol close is not defined in current scope  (tmpfile):1:
<fatharrahman> *** Interpreter error recovered ***
<hobgoblin> oh my word :(
<fatharrahman> root [5] exit
<fatharrahman> (const void*)0x1b36e0
<fatharrahman> root [6] q
<fatharrahman> Error: Symbol q is not defined in current scope  (tmpfile):1:
<fatharrahman> *** Interpreter error recovered ***
<fatharrahman> root [7]
<fatharrahman> sorry
<fatharrahman> sorry ubot2
<hobgoblin> lol - don't do that again please :)
<fatharrahman> ok I promise
<fatharrahman> what is root?
<hobgoblin> root is the user name or account that by default has access to all commands and files on a Linux or other Unix-like operating system
<hobgoblin> http://www.linfo.org/root.html
<hobgoblin> in ubuntu we use sudo instead of su unless we've fiddled about
<fatharrahman> how to change it
<hobgoblin> what do you mean - change it?
<fatharrahman> terminal was beginning  with my name now it begin with root
<hobgoblin> aah
<hobgoblin> try exit
<fatharrahman> I tried did you saw my above annoyed paste :)
<hobgoblin> not really I was all a bit facepalm lol
<hobgoblin> so what were you doing to get a root prompt
<fatharrahman> I am learning from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fatharrahman> then became root
<fatharrahman> I don't know how
<fatharrahman> hello hobgoblin
<fatharrahman> sir
<fatharrahman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535659/
<jledbetter> Didn't scroll up too much so might be a bit behind, fatharrahman. You sudo'd a command? Something like sudo gedit file.txt ? And now have    "root"   as your prompt?
<jledbetter> Oh a paste. Reading.
<hobgoblin> sorry was afk
<hobgoblin> fatharrahman: no idea what that is :)
<jledbetter> "exit" didn't work?
<fatharrahman> i yes
<hobgoblin> something to do with C is it?
<fatharrahman> see my paste
<fatharrahman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535659/
<hobgoblin> I have
<jledbetter>    .q
<jledbetter> With the dot. Reminds me of vi
<hobgoblin> looks like an interpreter of some sort - I'd just close the terminal if it's not actually doing abything
<fatharrahman> yeeeeees
<jledbetter> hobgoblin, It is.
<fatharrahman> it worked
<jledbetter> Ok, my work here s done. Back to idling (coding elsewindow) I go ;)
<hobgoblin> jledbetter: I only ever used vi once and killed sudoers
<jledbetter> Vi is neat. But I prefer gedit and Eclipse now.
<fatharrahman> thank you guys you are amazing then back to reading
<jledbetter> You're welcome, fatharrahman. Keep exploring and poke us if you run into more blocks :)
<fatharrahman> ok my teacher
<fatharrahman> please accept my respect
<hobgoblin> jledbetter: nano is more than sufficient for me - programming is something you used to do with a video
<jledbetter> Hard core, man.
 * yofel uses vim and is happy
 * hobgoblin shudders 
<yofel> does take some getting used to :D
<hobgoblin> if I was a programmer I guess I would use the like - but I fix boats :)
<fatharrahman> hobgoblin could I ask you few stupid qs
<hobgoblin> fatharrahman: there are no stupid questions - I will do my best to answer them for you
<fatharrahman> thank you am really grateful
<hobgoblin> :)
<fatharrahman> I read about terminal just wonder why use sudo first and some time use cat first ?
<hobgoblin> k - sudo gives you temporary rights as root - cat does all sorts of things - I only ever use it though to read a file in terminal
<hobgoblin> I am not a programmer at all - no real idea of bash and stuff
<drubin> hobgoblin: You know more then most.
<aveilleux> hobgoblin: cat reads out a file.
<hobgoblin> ther you go :)
<drubin> concatenate files and print on the standard output
<hobgoblin> fatharrahman: anyway sudo is about doing things as root
<fatharrahman> ok this is enough to me
<drubin> why would they call their command root ;/ sooo confusing
<hobgoblin> drubin: I got confused :)
<drubin> hobgoblin: and so you should have it is confusing
<yofel> everyone would..
<fatharrahman> where can I find a webbook or documentation  about detailed commands I mean
<fatharrahman> I mean
<fatharrahman> people give you a complete command
<yofel> fatharrahman: you can read the documentation of a command with 'man <command>'
<yofel> also see 'man man'
<yofel> most commands also have a short documentaition if you run them with --help
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: I write down some commands when I encounter them https://wiki.ubuntu.com/aveilleux/CommandsToRemember
 * yofel looks..
<hobgoblin> http://ss64.com/bash/    is quite nice
<fatharrahman> it is nice bit
<fatharrahman> but not detailed
<yofel> oh nice
<fatharrahman> I mean detaied command
<yofel> fatharrahman: see the manpage for details as I said
<fatharrahman> ok
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: yeah, manpages. man <command>.
<hobgoblin> anyway - fatharrahman - good luck - I am off now - anyone in here will help you
<yofel> like 'man apt-get' will tell you all you need about it
<fatharrahman> I mean how to collect them or to instruct them correctly as you are building a phrase from a dictionary
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: Can you rephrase that?
<fatharrahman> it is very helpful  yofel  i'll tell you why ok aveillex when I read books or web sites I understand what  commands mean but I can not build them to an input with intended output
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: You mean... you don't know how to structure the command? As in, you don't know its syntax.
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: Yes, so, in that case the manpages is exactly what you want.
<fatharrahman> yes yes
<fatharrahman> is there any other source than mapages because I like to type in terminal while i read about it so as ro fix it in mind
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: You can just open another Terminal window.
<fatharrahman> yofel
<fatharrahman> oh I never recognize that thank you aveilleux
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: otherwise, Ubuntu publishes the manpages online. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<fatharrahman> that is exactly what I need
<fatharrahman> thank you verry much aveilleux
<fatharrahman> thank you again
<yofel> well, as aveilleux said, use another terminal window, and also use bash tabe auto-completion, those commands that have their own completion written for them will only complete what makes sense for them, like 'sudo apt-get di<tab>' will get you 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<yofel> s/tabe/tab/
<yofel> by default tab will complete file and directory names
<yofel> command names are also completed, and if you have multiple completions, pressing tab a second time will give you a list of possibilities - *very* useful
<yofel> (that's for all completions, not just command names)
<fatharrahman> I appreciate that yofel thank you I will read your paste it is very helpful as a beginner it sound exact and collective and abbreviated ok I think I need many years to master terminal but am ready thank you again yofel
<fatharrahman> what is bash
<yofel> np, we all took a while to learn how to use the terminal, but it's really handy
<yofel> fatharrahman: the default shell, meaing the command line you're currently using is bash, there are other command line interpreters beside it
<fatharrahman> some times I type a command and a bash answer
<yofel> fatharrahman: right, that's usually the shell (here: bash) telling you you did something wrong
<fatharrahman> yes
<fatharrahman> as if am talking to the computer
<yofel> there are other shells like 'sh' (the default, minimal system shell, used by system scripts usually), zsh, csh and many more, bash is the most commonly used shell today and the default user shell in most linux distributions
<fatharrahman> is the bash  an answering machine of my system ?
<fatharrahman> sorry
<fatharrahman> very stupid Qs
<yofel> well, not really, it's the applications that's executing the commands you're entering, a bit tricky to explain..
<yofel> *application
<fatharrahman> aha!
<fatharrahman> ok I got it now
<yofel> it executes the command you're entering, and has some commands like 'help, exec, export, ...' builtin, and is a small programming language by itself if you write scripts for it, but now I'm getting too high I think
<fatharrahman> thank you thank you thank you
<yofel> fatharrahman: maybe to understand, run 'sh' in your terminal now, then you'll see the terminal starts behaving differently in some cases
<fatharrahman> you are very helpful
<yofel> since you're now using dash and not bash anymore
<fatharrahman> run it ?
<yofel> fatharrahman: type 'sh' and press enter ;)
<fatharrahman> ok
<yofel> without the quotes
<yofel> now try things like using tab completion or using the last typed command by pressing the up arrow, it won't work as dash can't do that, but bash can
<yofel> to exit just type 'exit' or press ctrl+d
<fatharrahman> hello
<fatharrahman> what is wrong with this
<yofel> what happened?
<fatharrahman> I don't know
<fatharrahman> is it a virus?
<yofel> probably not, but what happened...? did you close the chat window or what?
<fatharrahman> Disconnected ().
<fatharrahman>  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<fatharrahman>  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<fatharrahman>  I found this in screen
<fatharrahman> then  purple long typed thing
<yofel> erm, did you type /exit in your chat client? I meant in your terminal..
<fatharrahman> oh yes in terminal
<fatharrahman> I tried to close manpage
<fatharrahman> but it doesn't close
<yofel> for the manpage, just press 'q'
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> I typed sh guess what? there is $
<fatharrahman> what that mean?
<yofel> right, now you're running dash which is a different command line interpreter ($ usually marks the beginning of the command line if you're not root, root uses #)
<fatharrahman> aha!!
<fatharrahman> what a knowledg
<yofel> you'll notice it behaves differently from bash in some cases (like using tab completion doesn't work, using last command with up arrow doesn't work...)
<yofel> maybe that makes it easier to understand what bash is, a command line interpreter that executes commands and has some features that makes it easier to use
<fatharrahman> why you nice people don't write these basic informations ? in your books and blogs or pastes??/ ;)
<yofel> to exit dash, run 'exit' or press ctrl+d
<yofel> hard to say, I suck at writing wiki pages, and others probably didn't bother about it
<yofel> after exiting dash you'll be back to your bash session, think of it like the shells of an onion 'linux kernel -> shell -> shell -> shell...' since you now learned that you can run other shells in a shell
<fatharrahman> oh
<fatharrahman> coplicated
<fatharrahman> complicated
<yofel> not really, you don't usually do that unless you want to use a different shell
<fatharrahman> may you please rephrase the difference between dash and bash? please
<yofel> and bash really covers most things you'll want to do (*anything* a beginner would want to do)
<fatharrahman> aha
<fatharrahman> dash?
<yofel> fatharrahman: they're two different applications that you can use for your command line, they do the same way in different ways (dash is a minimal shell that's used for 'sh' - 'sh' is supposed to work exactly the same on all linux systems)
<yofel> er... same thing in different ways
<fatharrahman> oh
<fatharrahman> nice
<yofel> a bit advanced excurse: if you run 'ls -l /bin/sh' you'll see that it's symbolik link that points to dash
<fatharrahman> I understood you see I need to dig your mind to get this golden information
<yofel> it's a symbolic link
<yofel> I'm getting tired..
<fatharrahman> sorry
<yofel> np, It's a bit tricky to understand, took me a while too
<fatharrahman> I'll get back to read
<yofel> you can also see 'man sh' and 'man bash'. They're quite technical though
<fatharrahman> ok take rest I will go back to read
<fatharrahman> thank you very much my teacher
<yofel> for now you'll need to learn bash, just remember that sh is usually used by the system scripts
<fatharrahman> oh realy
<fatharrahman> I just run sudo apt-get update under sh
<yofel> if you open a script in an editor, you'll see what interpreter is used in line 1, the 'shebang' line #!/bin/sh for example
<fatharrahman> is it save?
<yofel> that's perfectly safe and will to the same thing as in bash, as to the shell, you're just executing 'sudo', and that command takes care of the rest of the line
<fatharrahman> hahaha you don't know me
<fatharrahman> I don't know any thing about computer
<fatharrahman> so
<yofel> well, then again, sudo is the most dangerous command a beginner can use, remember that ;)
<fatharrahman> please what is script?
<fatharrahman> ok
<yofel> fatharrahman: erm... in short: a text file that has command line commands in it and that you can execute
<fatharrahman> use sudo carefully ok
<fatharrahman> I don't really wanna gt you more tired
<yofel> fatharrahman: you might also want to read http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=394 about malicious commands - DO NOT USE THEM
<fatharrahman> I read about them in ubuntu forums but I can not recite them
<fatharrahman> could command destroy my hardwares or only endanger the softwares??
<fatharrahman> sorryyyyy
<fatharrahman> I took a lot of your time please go rest sir
<yofel> I think there might be command that could, maybe under some cases affect hardware if used in /sys or /proc, but usually no
<yofel> np, happy reading! and come back if you have any questions (I'll be still here for at least an hour)
<fatharrahman> thank you I'll stop here  I don't want you to get bore with me
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> teacher
<fatharrahman> you are very kind
<yofel> I'm not, I really like using the terminal (and getting others to use it too :P)
<fatharrahman> I'll coppy this conversation for my revision
<fatharrahman> i love terminal
<fatharrahman> thank you again am out now to reading
<fatharrahman> hi yofel are you around I have only one Q
<yofel> sure
<fatharrahman> I installed Ubuntu desktop to my friend in his computer wich is dell inspiron 6000 it is old 512 Ram  could i change it into lubuntu using terminal??
<fatharrahman> it  hang up some times i thought maybe due to law RAM
<yofel> well, easiest way is by installing 'lubuntu-desktop', that will install all lubuntu packages, after that just choose LXDE in the login screen after entering your name (I'm not sure if that will cause gdm or lxdm to be used as login managers) someone else might know more (or ask in #lubuntu)
<yofel> *login manager, not managers
<fatharrahman> do you mean sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<yofel> fatharrahman: yes
<fatharrahman> do you also believe his slow Ubuntu will be faster if I installed lubuntu or do you have other suggestion
<fatharrahman> I adviced him to buy additional RAMs instead then I asked why don't try lubuntu
<fatharrahman> I'll see that latter back again to amuse terminal reading
<fatharrahman> I added you for terminal consultation  sir
<yofel> hard to say, it could be because of missing RAM, but gnome is be able to run reasonably with >512MiB and can run with less, so it might be the cpu or graphics card/driver or compiz or... whatever. 'Slow' is pretty vague
<yofel> it's a bit too late for me to do a in-depth analyzation of that right now
<fatharrahman> thank you
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-24
<fatharrahman> I don't understand a bit of this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/535706/
<fatharrahman> I was typing mv --help to read how to use it then came the what i pasted what that mean did i typed it wrong?
<yofel> fatharrahman: I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/535709/
<fatharrahman> if i wanna remove a file called helloworld.cp to ~/Music do you mean to write :mv s helloworld~/Music ?
<fatharrahman> am I too stupid ? or is too difficult ?
<yofel> erm, I don't quite understand what suffix is here either, never used it, just use 'mv helloworld.cp ~/Music'
<fatharrahman> this is the outcome
<fatharrahman> fatharrahman@fatharrahman-HP-Mini-110-1100:~$ mv shelloworl.cp~/Music
<fatharrahman> mv: missing destination file operand after `shelloworl.cp~/Music'
<fatharrahman> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<yofel> erm, you're missing a space before the ~
<yofel> to mv what you wrote is 'move file "shelloworl.cp~/Music" to err... where?'
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> step by step
<fatharrahman> let me create a file in ~ by terminal
<yofel> you need 'mv<space>file/folder-to-move<space>destination'
<fatharrahman> create a file for me in terminal
<fatharrahman> for example
<yofel> 'touch testfile' will create an empty file
<yofel> called testfile
<yofel> (touch usually updates timestamps of a file, but creates the file if it doesn't exist. Handy for creating empty files)
<fatharrahman> just type touchfile then press enter?
<fatharrahman> ok
<yofel> why are you removing the space always? it's: touch *SPACE* testfile
<fatharrahman> ok
<yofel> that's what mv complained too
<fatharrahman> I typed touch testfile what then ?
<yofel> you want a move example?, try 'mv testfile /tmp' note the 2 spaces
<fatharrahman> aha!
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> nice
<fatharrahman> now how to check that the file went to where I moved it?
<fatharrahman> testfile
<brennydoogles> hey all!
<fatharrahman> Hi
<zkriesse> hi fatharrahman
<fatharrahman> Hi
<yofel> hey brennydoogles
<brennydoogles> ibuclaw, you here?
<brennydoogles> How's life yofel ?
<yofel> so far good, bedtime soon though :P
<yofel> fatharrahman: ls /tmp and see if it's listed
<fatharrahman> yofel is exhausted with a very stupid novice
<brennydoogles> What timezone are you in yofel?
<ibuclaw> brennydoogles, I'm just about to leave, why are you asking?
<brennydoogles> You are an admin in the Tutorials section right?
<ibuclaw> all mods are
<brennydoogles> ok
<yofel> brennydoogles: germany, so gmt+1 (1:30 am right now)
<brennydoogles> Is there a moderation queue for posting tutorials?
<fatharrahman> oh yofel I loved you it is there
<fatharrahman> this is learning
<yofel> fatharrahman: you can use 'mv -v file destination' so it prints a confirmation of what it did
<brennydoogles> ibuclaw, the reason I ask is that I posted a tutorial that isn't showing up
<brennydoogles> so I thought either there was a network hiccup or it was in some sort of moderation queue
<fatharrahman> now I can read the rest thank you yofel you rescued me really
<yofel> n
<fatharrahman> yes
<yofel> *no probelm
<yofel> now I'm really tired, good night and bye
<fatharrahman> Good night Boss
<fatharrahman> thank you again Boss
<brennydoogles> night yofel
<brennydoogles> any idea ibuclaw?
<ibuclaw> brennydoogles, all posts are moderated in that forum
<ibuclaw> when someone reviews it and validates it, it will show
<brennydoogles> ok
<brennydoogles> great
<brennydoogles> Just wanted to make sure I didn't have to retype it
<brennydoogles> lol
<brennydoogles> have a great night!
<fatharrahman> Night
<nlsthzn> hi all
<bioterror> what :D
<bioterror> who dares to irc as a root
<bioterror> and how in the earth freenode lets someone connect with root
<genupulas> bioterror:  i am on my colz linux system
<bioterror> what can I say
<bioterror> http://www.lolblog.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/facepalm.jpg
<UndiFineD> http://s641.photobucket.com/albums/uu131/KevlarPaperclip/?action=view&current=double-facepalm.jpg&newest=1
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> http://www.411mania.com/siteimages/facepalm_jim_76437.jpg :D
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<bioterror> hi foxy
<bioterror> :D
<Silver_Fox_> Who is foxy?
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> joemaverick is kinda foxy!
<davendizz> hi, when i click on anything under the places menu in ubuntu, a movie player comes up instead of the appropriate folder. any ideas?
<bioterror> sounds weird
<Silver_Fox_> davendizz,  Has it only recently being doing that?
<davendizz> yes
<Silver_Fox_> Can you remember the last thing that was changed prior to it doing that?
<Silver_Fox_> It may help us work out whats wrong as it is very strange
<davendizz> the only thing i can think of is trying to drag an icon into the player
<UndiFineD> I had that issue too davendizz : fixed it by ubuntu-tweak
<davendizz> sorry, what's ubuntu tweak?
<UndiFineD> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<UndiFineD> the issue is something with (mime?) nautilus file extensions
<UndiFineD> and somehow everything turned into a media file
<UndiFineD> in ubuntu-tweak: system > file type manager
<UndiFineD> i am sure there is an other way to solve it, but this is the one i know that works
<duaneipho> setting which app opens a file type?
<UndiFineD> yep
<mac21> I'm in deep do do.
<Silver_Fox_> mac21,  why?
<mac21> Installed 10.04 using wubi. Everything fine then OS said I need to update. Ran update and it asked if I wanted not to install Grub. I didn't check the box. It then said what partion so I told it the second partion. When reboot I get error:no such device and a hex string. Then the propt drops to Grub Rescue.
<mac21> How do I get rid of Grub?
<duaneipho> I am not in front of a machine
<duaneipho> mac21: you have to install another bootloader
<mac21> If I go to XP rescue and run the fixmbr command will that do it?
<bioterror> that hex string is a uuid
<bioterror> it's wrong
<mac21> Do u want to see it?
<davendizz> undefined
<bioterror> mac21, boot with LiveCD and tweak it correct
<duaneipho> mac21: look at the grub2 page on the ubuntu wiki
<bioterror> wubi seems to arrange a lot of problems to users :G
<duaneipho> help.ubuntu.com/grub2. I think it is
<duaneipho> it has instructions oninstalling grub from prompt
<bioterror> I would rather boot with LiveCD or something, and stab /boot/grub/grub.cfg use correct uuid
<duaneipho> ok I am headed home. see you all when I get in front of a real computer. real co
<duaneipho> real computer != iphone
<mac21> Bioterror what do you mean by "stab"?
<bioterror> edit
<mac21> Sorry, I really am a total nOOb. Edit what?
<mac21> R U still there?
<bioterror> you should mount that your drive and then edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bioterror> first you should find out the UUID of that partition
<mac21> OK
<duanedesign> UndiFineD: right-click -> Properties -> Open With <----to set the application that opens a file type FWIW
<bioterror> mac21, sudo blkid
<bioterror> tells you the UUID's
<mac21> This might be important. I installed to partion D which is not my regular boot drive. C is. So I'm guessing Grub is on D.
<bioterror> I dont know wubi, but usually grub is installed on /dev/sda
<bioterror> not sda1 or sda2, just plain sda
<mac21> But the sda should be in the virtual disk, right?
<mac21> And that on drive D?
<UndiFineD> duanedesign, this is not so much about a single file type as it is about opening folders of the places menu
<UndiFineD> the other way for davendizz to do this was ALT+F2: nautilus, right click any folder, open with..> nautilus, check as default
<UndiFineD> but that particular situation he and i had, also screwed other filetypes for me, it might have been installing banshee that caused it, but i am not too sure
<mac21> Where is grub located? On drive C or D?
<duanedesign> UndiFineD: ah, i see
<mac21> I mean it looks like I told it to install on Drive D. So if I get rid of it the windows bootloader should work?
<mac21> If I don't see a reply after 10 min. should I assume my question is so dumb no one will answer?
<mac21> Guys, please. I've got to get this thing restored to the way it was. My job depends on it.
<UndiFineD> mac21, in linux we have no C or D drives, you better not play with thing you do not know on the job
<mac21> It's my business.
<UndiFineD> http://www.ntcompatible.com/How_to_remove_GRUB_loader_t28242.html
<UndiFineD> <davendizz> Thanks, legend <-- looks like a problem solved :)
<UndiFineD> now forward to another problem, learn my kids to clean up their room ^^
<mac21> Thanks UndiFineD for the link. Very informative.
<Andy> Hello, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629799  I am having  aproblem with my graphics driver, thats the link to the forum post
<duanedesign> hello Andy
<Andy> hello
<duanedesign> bioterror: did you have an idea about this issue?
<duanedesign> Andy: I was reading this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1430357
<Andy> I will try it, but the laptop they have mention may not have anything to do with switchable graphics
<bioterror> duanedesign, I'm using 4350 or something myself on my desktop
<duanedesign> Andy: what version of Ubuntu 10.04, 10.10?
<Andy> 10.10
<Andy> @duanedesign, sudo jockey-text -l  returned
<Andy> kmod:wl - Broadcom STA wireless driver (Proprietary, Enabled, In use) [auto-install]
<Andy> xorg:fglrx - ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (Proprietary, Disabled, In use)
<Andy> in use? lol?
<duanedesign> haha :\
<Andy> okay I am BRB
<Andy> back, anyone found a solution?
<mac21> Just wanted to return and thank UnDeFineD for your help. Got my rig back to where it should be.
<UndiFineD> np mac21 : next time , play at home, show with confidence at work
<Andy> hi what is the eject CDROM command?
<Silver_Fox_> Andy,  eject
<Silver_Fox_> To close it use eject -t
<Andy> Thank you :D
<Andy> I have a question, is there any way to "refresh" my desktop? because when I click the eject button on my lap, the place where the power icon is (for shut down and restart) get kinda errored. instead of the power icon i see copy of what was next to it (in this case my username)
<UndiFineD> eject -seat
<UndiFineD> ;)
<Andy> eject: invalid option -- 'e'
<UndiFineD> your seat is broken
<Andy> oh...
<Andy> uh.. well how can I repair it then?
<UndiFineD> http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/military-ejection-seat-parachute-usnavy-air
<Andy> I have a question, is there any way to "refresh" my desktop? because when I click the eject button on my lap, the place where the power icon is (for shut down and restart) get kinda errored. instead of the power icon i see copy of what was next to it (in this case my username)
<Andy> here is a screenshot look at the top right corner
<Andy> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/5405/screenshotfl0.png
<Andy> anyone?
<rahul27> Andy, try panel properties
<rahul27> change the pixel size
<Andy> back again, thanks :D
<rahul27> np :)
<Andy> hi, how to edit the 'kernel'?
<brennydoogles> Hello all!
<Andy> I am asking because, I am trying to run CS 1.6 through wine, but what happened is I got some error, I searched and found a solution, my 10.10 is 64 bit, so the solution tell mes to edit my kernel and add "noexec32=off" after "kernel="
<Andy> hello brennydoogles
<brennydoogles> How's life Andy?
<brennydoogles> Any forum moderators online right now?
<Andy> uh... thing refuse to work on ubuntu and my lap heats up pretty fast, my gf just ditched me, my threw me outta my house, otherwise everythings fine, what about you pal?
<Andy> I mean to type my landlord threw me...*
<Andy> anyone?
<brennydoogles> lol
<brennydoogles> sorry... I was putting away groceries
<brennydoogles> So I'm hoping at least some of that was humour
<Andy> excluding the ubuntu part everything was a joke :D
<brennydoogles> Great to hear :)
<brennydoogles> lol
<Andy> I am living a happy life thank you :D
<brennydoogles> So what's not working on Ubuntu?
<Andy> uhmm.. CS 1.6, I am using 64 bit version
<rahul27> Andy, you could try PlayOnLinux .. CS may be available there
<rahul27> not sure of the version tho
<Andy> downloading i right now :P
<brennydoogles> Either of you guys know if there is a Forum moderator online right now?
<brennydoogles> Joeb454, are you online?
<Joeb454> brennydoogles: I am
<Joeb454> what's up?
<Andy> can I mount .iso images? if yes then whats the command?
<brennydoogles> Can I bother you to check something out for me?
<Joeb454> sure
<brennydoogles> I made a post in the tutorials section last night
<brennydoogles> and it still hasn't shown up yet
<brennydoogles> I just wanted to make sure it submitted properly
<rahul27> Andy, try mount on the terminal
 * Joeb454 looks
<Joeb454> brennydoogles: it is there
 * brennydoogles thanks Joeb454 
<brennydoogles> ok, great
<Joeb454> there's a few in there, I'll try and look at it when I get home :)
<brennydoogles> I have network issues
<brennydoogles> and sometimes posts don't submit
<brennydoogles> Thank you much
<brennydoogles> So how's life been?
<rahul27> Andy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547523
<brennydoogles> still blogging Joeb454?
<Joeb454> brennydoogles: life's been...busy :P How about you?
<Joeb454> and yeah, still blogging, just not as much
<brennydoogles> Good, getting ready to be a Dad!
<brennydoogles> I have a new blog now
<Andy> oh congratz :D
<brennydoogles> btw
<brennydoogles> brennydoogles.wordpress.com
<brennydoogles> Andy, Thanks!
<Joeb454> brennydoogles: that's awesome. Congrats! :D
<Andy> alright, good night people cya tomorrow
<Andy> hopefully I will have less questions tomorrow
<brennydoogles> Thanks
<brennydoogles> He's due March 31
<brennydoogles> and his name is Aiden Cooper
<Joeb454> you've already decided? :P
<brennydoogles> Well kids, I'm outta here
<brennydoogles> later!
<Geeky-Boy> hello.. does anyone know how to setup a canon mp630 series printer in ubuntu 10.10 64-bit ??
<hobgoblin> Geeky-Boy: never tried a canon printer to be honest - this might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanonPrintersCanonMP620
<Geeky-Boy> ok thankyou for the support but do you know where i could get anymore support for my issue ?? (anything other than canon cause they dont want anything to do with it)
<hobgoblin> hang about - someone might have done it/seen it
<Geeky-Boy> ok cause i have been able to find 32-bit drivers for my printer & 64-bit drivers for the printer 2 models older than mine, and those drivers dont work too well..
<Geeky-Boy> but that aside i was also wondering if there is anyway to override the "allow executing bit" on .exe files and set the settings to always allow ??
<Geeky-Boy> i really want to install my old pc games onto wine but because they are cds it just wont allow it to install whatsoever (trying to install in wine)
<KinkyPinkie> hey! i just figured id put ubuntu in my old lappie, but i only got 10.4 on a cd, and the reader is broken in that pc.. is there any way i could copy the os from the cd to an usb?
<Verminator> KinkyPinkie: check out u3-tool and www.pendrivelinux.com, several options to put the iso image on a usb stick
<KinkyPinkie> Verminator: thanks
<Verminator> np
<Maddeth> Afternoon guys
<brennydoogles> Hey hobgoblin
<brennydoogles> PING!
<hobgoblin> hi Maddeth
<hobgoblin> bye brennydoogles
<Maddeth> Hey hobgoblin brenndoodles
<Maddeth> oh he has gone
<Maddeth> that explains tab completion fail
<Maddeth> hobgoblin: how is your TCPdump?
<hobgoblin> lol for fail
<hobgoblin> and I hate TCP it stinks and stings
<Maddeth> lol
 * Maddeth reminds himself not to ask hobgoblin about networking again
<hobgoblin> :d
<hobgoblin> so what is a tcpdump then Maddeth ?
<Maddeth> tcpdump is a packet capturing program
<Maddeth> I understand it, but now have to teach it
<hobgoblin> oic - /me understands the english at least :D
<Maddeth> hi st33med
<st33med> Hi!
<st33med> :)
<Maddeth> how is your tcpdump knowledge st33med
<st33med> Not good
<st33med> In other words
<st33med> wat
<st33med> :p
<Maddeth> ah well :p
<Mohan_chml> /nick Maddeth_wok
<Mohan_chml> :P
<Maddeth> lol< am finishing in 2 minutes
<Maddeth> I*
<hobgoblin> yay
<Mohan_chml> heya hobgoblin
<Maddeth> but doing /other/ work too
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> Maddeth, want some of my time?? :D
<Maddeth> depends how good your TCPdump knowldge is :p
<Mohan_chml> :o
<st33med> I cannot wait until next semester!
<st33med> I'm going into computer science classes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! \o/
<Mohan_chml> :o
<st33med> The most computer science stuff I got this year was in Engineering Exploration with LabView :|
<Mohan_chml> st33med, you have the contents of this year's portion?
<st33med> Whaddya mean?
<hobgoblin> have you eaten yet ...
<Mohan_chml> syllabus or the languages you learned ?
<Maddeth> I am lecturing on network security part time :D
<st33med> I haven't had any computer science Mohan_chml this year
<Maddeth> and its killing me :(
<st33med> :(
<Maddeth> 35 hr week of work, 6hrs lecturing and 5-10 hours prep for the lecture
<st33med> At max, 51 hours a week???
<hobgoblin> st33med: tea breaks - you forgot those
<hobgoblin> I'd make that a 70 hour week
<st33med> Ah quite right
<arriva13> hey everyone :)
<hobgoblin> o/
<arriva13> i am new to ubuntu, i just installed it from windows 7 and i want to ask, where can i find my C: disc...becasue i only can see my D: DATA disc...can anyone help me with that?? thanks a lot :)
<aveilleux> arriva13: Ubuntu doesn't use drive lettering. The root directory / is the root of what was formerly your C:\ disc.
<aveilleux> arriva13: Why do you need to get there?
<arriva13> i am using both systems
<arriva13> and i ve got a lot of stuff in my download folder
<arriva13> :)
<aveilleux> arriva13: You're dual-booting?
<aveilleux> arriva13: So by C:\ you actually mean your Windows partition.
<hobgoblin> arriva13: if youa re using wubi - ubuntu inside windows your c will be in /host or /hosts I believe
<arriva13> i have found it, thank you very much...it was in the host directory in deed :)
<hobgoblin> in future if you need help - sometimes using wubi will make a difference to the answer - always useful to tell people ;)
<aveilleux> arriva13: Yeah, if you're not using Wubi then it would have been in /media instead
<arriva13> ok, thanks :)
<arriva13> didnt know the difference
<arriva13> :)
<hobgoblin> I realise that :)
<arriva13> i tried the 6.04 a long time ago, but it was too complicated :) so i never had time to deal with it...but i like the new version
<arriva13> :)
<arriva13> what else is different when using wubi?
<hobgoblin> cool - well have fun  - do bear in mind that in the long term it will be better to move to a 'real' install
<arriva13> yeah...i want to give it a chance, but later on i will consider dual boot :)
<hobgoblin> results of partition requests will be different - there are not a lot of differences - but some make it a bit of a head scratch moment
<hobgoblin> I'm not really the best person to talk to about wubi - I'd not FUD - but I don't like it :) it does though serve it's purpose
<arriva13> ok :) i will give it a try and then i will decide whether to make a dual boot  :)
<arriva13> thanks a lot anyway :)
<evfool> hi all
<bioterror> hi
<hobgoblin> goodnow evfool
<bioterror> saw your introduction mail, nice to see you here
<dsv> i booted 2.6.32-26-generic and my wifi stopped working. broadcom STA here. any ideas?
<brennydoogles> Hey all!
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-25
<Lims> Good evening all. Does anyone have any resources they could point me to. I would like to customize an install of ubuntu (mythbuntu to be exact) and then move that install to a LiveCD.
<yofel> Lims: this is about creating customized lived disks if that's what you're looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<brennydoogles> Hey all
<brennydoogles> Anyone in here using a laptop?
 * Cheri703 has a laptop, what do you need?
<DrewQ> so i'm running this 10.10 netbook version, and i want to know how to edit the icons that appear on the left-hand "launcher" thing. anyone?
<aveilleux> DrewQ: I'm not sure you can. I've never been able to figure it out, anyway.
<DrewQ> aw, lame. there's a "remove" option, but i'm afraid to remove anything if i cant put stuff back on, ya know? i dont want an empty launcher.
<Eleanor> Can anyone please tell me how to stop an endless loop during an installation? I don´t want to start again from scratch as I already did that.
<Eleanor> Sorry - closed the wrong window. Can anyone please tell me how to stop an endless loop during an installation? I don´t want to start again from scratch as I already did that.
<UndiFineD> what is looping Eleanor ?
<UndiFineD> you did the install and then it starts over again ? is the system booting without the installation medium
<Eleanor> Installing ubuntu-desktop has entered what I think is aloop,during installation,before it has completed.
<geekosopher> Eleanor: what exactly happens during the 'loop', the installation does not complete? Do you get any errors?
<Eleanor> Install of base system went fine, only a few error messages. But I don´t know enough to run in cli so did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop - 15hours ago ... it keeps saying [some.number] sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error,command: Test Unit Ready 00 00 00 00 00 00
<Eleanor> Apparently, this means I must remove the sr module with modprobe, but I´m not sure of the best way to exit the loop and what is left hanging, incomplete, if I do.
<geekosopher> Eleanor: which version of Ubuntu? and how are you trying to install, CD?
<Eleanor> Hardy Heron server installed from CD
<Eleanor> I expect ^Z would exit the loop, but what happens to the rest of the desktop install?
<geekosopher> Eleanor: sorry, but server is what I have never installed...
<Eleanor> The version is probably unimportant, just wonder if there is a way to exit the loop without the abandoning the whole process.
<Cheri703> Eleanor: are you trying to get the FULL ubuntu desktop, or just the graphical interface?
<Eleanor> command I used was apt-get install ubuntu-desktop - is that just the GUI or the whole package? I am not sure.
<Eleanor> Btw,this is a continuation of my hdd and dvd issues - trying a reinstall, but this time it´s being different.
<Cheri703> it is the WHOLE package
<Cheri703> I have a link somewhere for installing JUST the graphical stuff, not all the extras, do you want the extras? or be able to pick and choose?
<Cheri703> sudo aptitude  install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<Cheri703> that's what you want to use if you want the barebones version
 * Cheri703 has done it, it works
<Eleanor> Changed from gNewSense deltah to Ubuntu Server 8.04, but the same kernel module issues plague me in my new incarnation. Maybe by opening another tty, if that is possible? I wish I knew enough about cli to work this out.
<Cheri703> ok, so server 8.04 is installed, you're just trying to add ubuntu-desktop, yes?
<geekosopher> Eleanor: from what google shows, it looks like that error has got something to do with bad cd/dvd drive
<Eleanor> Yes. All I want right now is to exit this loop without trashing my system.
<Eleanor> My dvd drive is fine,it is the modules or their options that are problematic - the drive works fine in windoze, not GNU/Linux!
<Cheri703> ok, you should be able to exit without issue as long as the basic OS is already installed (as in, you installed, and were able to boot into it afterwards, then did the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<Eleanor> Sigh of relief. Thank you.
<Cheri703> pressing ctrl c *should* cancel the install
<geekosopher> may be, just may be if this is of help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485597
<Eleanor> Wasn´t game to - I am a total coward.
<Cheri703> after that, run " sudo aptitude  install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop "
<Cheri703> (without quotes obviously)
<Cheri703> that will give you the basic desktop, hopefully. unless that other thing is causing other problems
<Cheri703> honestly, I'd just disconnect the drive until I had everything else set and working, and THEN tackle that...but that's me
<Eleanor> Thanks - not game to open the box - it hates that.
<Cheri703> understandable
<Eleanor> geeksopher: That´s the link I thought I´d follow - very encouraging that you also suggested it may help, it was the only google result that looked hopeful.
<Eleanor> Everybody kept telling me my dvd drive was broken, but when I installed, Win98 Nero could use it the way brasero cannot -  I am now sure it is a driver issue and so I can solve it when I know more.
<Cheri703> do you know the model?
<Eleanor> It is a MATASHITA DVD-RAM (can´t access model no. atm) and apparently they are awkward.
<Eleanor> Oh no! ^C exited something, I assume, but the loop is still going - maybe modprobe just  keeps asking the same stupid question every ten seconds. I think that is a bug that needs fixing.
<Cheri703> :(
<Eleanor> What a silly programme.
<Eleanor> Now,which process do I have to kill to stop this daft error message interrupting anything I type?
<UndiFineD> might be a good idea to replace the dvd-ram someday, if you have more than one machine, an external one perhaps
<Eleanor> Thanks for the suggestion, but I don´t replace components that are not broken.
<Cheri703> Eleanor: I think a good step would be finding out the exact model number
<Cheri703> that way you can search and see if there is a specific issue with that model
<Eleanor> Tried an external USB cdrom- it couldn´t burn an iso to save it´s life.
<Cheri703> I have an adapter that turns ide or sata drives into usb, I discovered a while ago that I can use it with internal cd drives, so my "external" drive is just really big :)
<Eleanor> Yes, apparently everyone is advised to replace this model drive - not much help. I´ll talk to Panasonic when my more pressing issues are over.
<Eleanor> I suspect that much of my trouble is my OS pretending that all my drives are SCSI and mangling the inodes as a result.
<Cheri703> well, good luck with it! I'm off to bed, it's almost 3am here!
<Eleanor> Thanks. Sweet dreams ,
<Eleanor> Next question: what do the ever-increasing numbers in square brackets at the start of every log entry signify, please, O Clever Ones?
<UndiFineD> time since bootup
<Eleanor> Thanks
<UndiFineD> :)
<Eleanor> The left number is the number of minutes and the right one is the number of seconds, or some other code? Does this mean that the same timestamp will occur in different logs so I can get a picture of a single event?
<UndiFineD> tsarting my log file viewer
<Eleanor> Sorry for having to ask such basic questions, but none of fthe tutorialsI have done have covered these areas.
<UndiFineD> true, it is always considered out of scope
<UndiFineD> unless you are doing debug / security
<Eleanor> Either they are too light and general or too deep and meaningful.
<Eleanor> I would debug if I could - bugs I have in abundance!
<UndiFineD> why does the log file viewer app, by default go to /var/log/messages, that file is huge
<Eleanor> It´ssilly. I want to write a programme called bugspray - the programme that helps you find and fix the bugs.
<Eleanor> Everyone has bugs,no-one has solutions ...
<Eleanor> At least yourlog viewer doesSOMETHING
<Eleanor> mine just says it´s starting, but never does
<UndiFineD> Nov 21 07:45:02 head kernel: [169195.245245] php[24659]: segfault at 13d4270 ip 013d4270 sp bfeeb20c error 7 in pgsql.so[13cf000+17000]
<UndiFineD> [169195.245245] is seconds, behind the dot are the smaller portions of it
<Eleanor> Very pretty - now what does itmean?
<Eleanor> Right
<UndiFineD> some systems can work realtime with superfast clocks
<Eleanor> Wassa segfault?
<UndiFineD> so they might need this detail
<UndiFineD> that is a broken app due to a bug
<UndiFineD> it was killed
<Eleanor> Thanks again. My system has 2x550MHz CPUs but Ubuntu thinks I only have one, so I already operate at halfspeed. Maybe I should just run MS on this box, but I hate togivein.
<UndiFineD> or upgrade the kernel
<Eleanor> Aaaaagggh! Error bloody 15: File not found - what the bleep is that about? So much for a reboot. I hope to compile a suitable kernel when I know how. It was an upgrade that started me on this merry-go-round!
<UndiFineD> Linux head 2.6.35-23-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 17 22:15:35 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Eleanor> Ta - noted for future reference.
<UndiFineD> that i386 ubuntu maverick with 2 cpus working
<Eleanor> Soundslike the very thing.
<Eleanor> Bloody bloody - why does Ubuntu default to a stupid splash screen like expletive windoze? Now I can´t see any error messages. I hate GUIs.
<UndiFineD> oh i removed about all components of plymouth and removed the executable bit in /etc/init.d
<Eleanor> I want to learn about init.d and its friends (initramfs, etc) but can´t find where tolearn.
<Eleanor> Like,why does menu.1st insist my GNU/Linux system  hdd is number 4, not 0, as it really is?
<UndiFineD> i want to learn my daughter to be on time in school, she is 17, but today i let her sleep until it was 15 mins past her time to be there ... she has to learn these things become her own responsibility
<Eleanor> I agree - once they are at high school, they need to want to go get an education and be self-motivated. Mine skipped schoolonceshe´d left home and now she is unemployable- at 19, so I am no use as a parent, but you have to start treating them as adults sometime.
<Eleanor> Have to switch ethernet to naughty system now - hope I´ll be back soon with an operable server.. Have fun,folks.
<serfus> i want to install ubuntu from a DOK (on a windows machine) the file system of the DOK is ext3/ext4 , do i need to format it?
<Andy_1> Hello everyone
<arriva13> i am using ubuntu 10.10 with wubi, at the installation i dediceted inly 6GB for the installation, cos i only wanted to try...but now i would like to enlarge those 6GB to try it a bit longer, is it possible??
<arriva13> hey everyone :)
<aveilleux> arriva13, You can use a partition manager like GParted; it comes on the Ubuntu LiveCD
<arriva13> ok, but wint it harm my windows partition
<arriva13> ?
<arriva13> with all my datas?
<aveilleux> arriva13, No. GParted nondestructively resizes partitions.
<arriva13> because it is actually installed as a program in windows to a directory on my C:windows partition
<aveilleux> arriva13, I know. The data on both partitions is unchanged.
<arriva13> ok, i am gonna try it right now :)
<arriva13> but it only shows me my C partition, like NTFS 80 Gigs
<arriva13> no mention about a linux partition
<arriva13> that is about 6 gb
<arriva13> it is installed in my c: windows partition
<arriva13> C:/ubuntu or something
<aveilleux> ...oh. Right. Wubi.
<arriva13> yeah
<arriva13> wubi
<aveilleux> Wubi is so much different than a standard install, it's so hard to troubleshoot sometimes.
<arriva13> or shall i just reinstall it completely with more space?
<aveilleux> I know it's possible to increase the size of the Wubi allocation, let me look something up
<arriva13> is there any reason to make a clean install of ubuntu with all the partitioning rather than using wubi?
<aveilleux> arriva13, Yes, it's a million times simpler to manage.
<arriva13> is it??
<aveilleux> arriva13, And it's running on a native Linux file system instead of NTFS.
<arriva13> because i like ubuntu, but i want to keep windows as well...because ofmany apps i use there
<aveilleux> arriva13, You can dual-boot.
<arriva13> i know
<arriva13> but it takes some time
<arriva13> wubi took me approx. 10 mins :)
<aveilleux> arriva13, Yes, but Wubi is a kind of terrible system for long-term deployment.
<arriva13> you might be right
<arriva13> my intention was just to give it a try :)
<arriva13> i will consider all the partitioning and a clean install with dual boot
<arriva13> :)
<aveilleux> arriva13, I can't find anything about increasing the size of the virtual discs... a lot of people asking, but no solutions.
<arriva13> yeah...
<arriva13> i might do a transfer from wubi to new partition
<arriva13> i saw some instructions on doing that with some tool
<arriva13> it is called LVPM
<aveilleux> arriva13, LVPM is the correct tool, but... I don't know how it works and the usage guides are a little out of date
<arriva13> well i might do a clean install after resizing my partition in windows
<arriva13> is there a graphical boot selector?? i have seen it on some netbook and i would like to get it too
<aveilleux> arriva13, How do you mean "graphical">
<aveilleux> ?*
<arriva13> not just word: windows and ubuntu...there was a logo of windows and ubuntu on the screen instead of text
<arriva13> i found that
<arriva13> it is called BURG
<arriva13> it replaces GRUB
<arriva13> :)
<brennydoogles> Hey all
<brennydoogles> Cheri703, Still here?
<Cheri703> yes
<Cheri703> well, back :)
<brennydoogles> Me too
<brennydoogles> !
<brennydoogles> So you have a laptop eh?
<Cheri703> netbook, but yep :)
<brennydoogles> Cool
<brennydoogles> Would you mind trying out my new tutorial and telling me what you think?
<brennydoogles> It's pretty amazing.....
<brennydoogles> :)
<Cheri703> give me just a minute, apparently going to file a bug, but then, sure :)
<brennydoogles> Woot!
<brennydoogles> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629433
<brennydoogles> It is about how to automatically disable your touchpad when an external mouse is connected
<Cheri703> mine did it on its own last night and it was ANNOYING....I'm used to using a mix of both
<brennydoogles> lol
<brennydoogles> My touchpad blows
<brennydoogles> However, the script I wrote for that thread can be easily set as a keyboard shortcut, and that's ridiculously helpful
<brennydoogles> because you can toggle the keyboard on or off with one key combination
<brennydoogles> Well kids, I need to go help my wife cook for Thanksgiving
<brennydoogles> Have a great day!
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<pedro3005> hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello pedro3005 .  How are you?
<pedro3005> I'm doing well
<pedro3005> and you
<pedro3005> ?
<Silver_Fox_> I am okay thank you pedro3005 . Good to hear your alright :)
<Andy_1> hi
<Andy_1> can anyone help me with this? read my last post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629799
<hakimsheriff> Which anitvirus is better Avast or AVG?
<Cheri703> I prefer avast
<Cheri703> avg is VERY bloated
<Cheri703> I use avast combined with SuperAntiSpyware
<Cheri703> *in windows
<hakimsheriff> what about for ubuntu?
<pedro3005> you don't really need an anti-virus for ubuntu
<pedro3005> unless if you want to scan files for windows viruses
<hakimsheriff> I just want to be extra secure
<prasoon> Good Evening.... i have ubuntu on my laptop along with kbuntu and win xp... i was trying to change the panel settings when i accidentally put 2 panels on the same location and all  my panels auto hide and when i log into ubuntu it it just freezes but in kbuntu it work  PLEASE PLEASE help me
<LostHorizons> hi
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, can you atleast get into terminal? if you can, then restore panels to default
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, there?
<Mohan_chml> LostHorizons, hello
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, hit Alt+F2
<prasoon> Mohan_chml but my kbuntu is woking
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, do you think it is a crash?
<prasoon> i am sorry i am not such a experienced user but this happened when i mistakenly put 2 panels in the same location ie. top
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, we can give a try by restoring panels in ubuntu
<Mohan_chml> and if the only thing you have done is adding another pane;, your issue will get cleared
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, still there? please respond so that I can get to know that you are still here
<prasoon> ok how do i do that
<prasoon> sorry
<Mohan_chml> okay lemme list it
<Mohan_chml> 1) press Alt+ F2 and in run application, type gnome-terminal
<prasoon> u r asking me to do this in kbuntu
<prasoon> ??
<Mohan_chml> in the terminal, type the following commands one by one and hit enter
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, if you have issues in Ubuntu, then you should do it there
<Mohan_chml> try to run a failsafe boot
<prasoon> ok i am doing it in kbuntu
<Mohan_chml> no. you have that issue in Ubuntu right?
<prasoon> sorry sir but how do i get into faul safe
<prasoon> ?
<prasoon> yes sir it is in ubuntu
<prasoon> one info i want to tell you
<Mohan_chml> in the login screen where you enter user name and password, you can see GMONE, try failsafe GNOME
<Mohan_chml> tell that
<prasoon> if i log off i can log into gnome i will try and come back here .
<prasoon> if you can tell me what all i should do it will be great
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, or can you make a not of what I am telling?
<Mohan_chml> then you can try that in ubuntu
<prasoon> sorry sir if you tell me what all i should do i will do and come back as i am using the same laptop to contact you
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, 1) press Alt+ F2 and in run application, type gnome-terminal
<Mohan_chml> in the terminal, type the following commands one by one and hit enter
<Mohan_chml> 2) gconftool-2 --shutdown
<Mohan_chml> 3) rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<prasoon> okok
<Mohan_chml> 4) pkill gnome-panel
<Mohan_chml> and then reboot your machine
<Mohan_chml> it will do
<prasoon> ok
<prasoon> i will do and come back and tell you
<Mohan_chml> sure thing
<Mohan_chml> :)
<prasoon> thank you sir very much
<prasoon> Hello Sir
<zkriesse> prasoon: yes?
<Mohan_chml> hey prasoon
<prasoon> there was an improvement
<Mohan_chml> what happened?
<prasoon> let me explain what all i did
<Mohan_chml> kay!
<prasoon> first i logged into ubuntu with my user id  then i used the key board shortcuts to enter terminal an typed in all
<Mohan_chml> ok
<prasoon> then reebooted agin ino my acc still the problem was there so i tried to renter terminal but insted off terminal i was seeing only dots and no charecters, but
<prasoon> there is another user id which is a standard user in that i could enter all was working fine but in my user id  i could not
<prasoon> what should i do .... my user id is having root  privilage and the 2nd user doesnot
<prasoon> <Mohan_chml>
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, and are you sure that you did added a new panel and nothing other than that?
<prasoon> i did not get you ???
<Mohan_chml> what you did before this issue came? just added a new panel?
<prasoon> no no.... i had 4 panel one on each side...
<prasoon> one which is on the right hand side was of cario dock
<prasoon> all the other 3 are system panel
<prasoon> ie top botom and left
<Mohan_chml> hmmm! and then your machine got crashed right?
<prasoon> no
<prasoon> it was like this for the last 4 months
<prasoon> and every thing was working fine
<prasoon> but i did a mistake i was trying to switch the left and right panel
<prasoon> so first i quit the crio dock
<prasoon> then i opened the setting of the system panel on the left
<prasoon> then insted of clicking right i ckicked on top wher already one panel is there then pressed k
<prasoon> since i did this it is like that
<prasoon> i had put in all the panel property to self hide
<prasoon> this when the issue came up
<Mohan_chml> can you take a screenshot of your desktop? with the top panel(s) displayed. also open terminal too and take a screenshot
<Mohan_chml> !imagebin | prasoon
<ubot2> prasoon: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, then use the link about and upload that screenshot
<prasoon> ok i will do it and come back
<prasoon> sorry i forgot to say i was not able to come out of terminal when i entered what should i do????
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, type exit and it will close
<prasoon> it did not close
<Mohan_chml> Gah! I cant get the actual issue of your machine. what is the Ubuntu version you are using? and whats the processor and RAM and swap space
<Mohan_chml> ?
<prasoon> i have a acer aspire 4920g intel core 2 duo with 2 gb RAM and i am using ubuntu 10.04 lts version & 2.6 gb of swap
<bioterror> I would like to see a screenshot of this problem
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, better take a screenshot and that will be much more helpful to us
<prasoon> i am extremly sorry for troubling you all this much
<Mohan_chml> as Isaid, make your top panel(s) get displayed and open terminal too
<prasoon> yes i will take that and come back
<prasoon> but the top panel is alway visible
<Mohan_chml> okay have your terminal visible too
<prasoon> and if looked at it closely it seems it tries to go and hide
<prasoon> i will take the screen shot and come back
<Mohan_chml> okay we will be here to help =]
<prasoon> thank you
<evfool> hi all
<igi> hy
<Mohan_chml> hello
<igi> can i have more software in my Software Center?
<hobgoblin> igi: they are controlled by repositories - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<igi> :(
<hobgoblin> if you need more - say so
<igi> jeah i need more software
<hobgoblin> then you add more repos and ppa's - did you look at that link?
<hobgoblin> is there something specific you are looking for?
<igi> hmmm have all Linux OS a software center?
<hobgoblin> not that I know of
<hobgoblin> you could try looking in synapic instead of software centre
<prasoon> hello
<prasoon> there is aproblem i could not take ascreen shot so i have made a video if you say some where i will upload it..
<hobgoblin> igi: try synaptic in the sys admin menu - that will show all of the software that is in the repos you have enabled
<Mohan_chml> prasoon, make it  in youtube
<prasoon> ok few minutes
<igi> @hodgoblin yeah thx i think that is it i look for
<hobgoblin> igi: ok
<igi> thx
<hobgoblin> welcome
<LostHorizons> hi guys
<Mohan_chml> heya hobgoblin. How are ya??
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: failing somewhat, it's been a loooooong day
<Mohan_chml> argh! :| Its nearly 2 AM here =]
<LostHorizons> guys I have a question that I need some help on........ I use a Macbook Pro and I was wanting to install a distro of linux rather than partioning my own harddrive as I am a complete newbie and don't want to go causing damage or messing something up.
<LostHorizons> so I asked on a forum about which distro would be suitable for me to install on a USB drive and someone said Ubuntu, however I don't see anywhere on the Ubuntu site information saying that you can install it on a USB drive
<LostHorizons> is this correct or am I missing something on the site:
<Mohan_chml> LostHorizons, please look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<LostHorizons> ah right, thanks
<Mohan_chml> yw (:
<LostHorizons> can I ask, if i installed it on a USB drive, would it still work with my Macbook Pro's built in wi-fi?
<Mohan_chml> LostHorizons, when you make a Live USB, you can make it as a portable operating system. Like if you plug it in, the you can go to "try ubuntu" and can check whether you are satisfied with it
<LostHorizons> i see
<Mohan_chml> Once you feel satisfied, then you can dual boot it with Mac OS by which you can have Ubuntu as well as Mac
<LostHorizons> Mohan_chml: that's what I think would be complex
<LostHorizons> trying to partition my mac to do this
<LostHorizons> is there a simple program that will help me or clear instructions on how to do this for new users?
<Mohan_chml> Naw. and you have a common partition?
<Mohan_chml> or you have any separate partitions?
<LostHorizons> no, i have just one common partition
<LostHorizons> with the Mac OS X on it
<Mohan_chml> you ca partition w.o data loss
<LostHorizons> can i do this with disk utility on my mac?
<Mohan_chml> LostHorizons, I dont know about Mac biut I found http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20021119053614569
<LostHorizons> OK thanks
<LostHorizons> i'lll read up on things a little more before doing anything
<Mohan_chml> (:
<LostHorizons> thank you
<Mohan_chml> =]
<prasoon> hai my video is up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61s1uvziuyc
<prasoon> please ask of any doubts
<prasoon> sorry it took toomuch tme than expected .....
<bioterror> that video gets stuck at 3:06 at me
<bioterror> works now
<bioterror> maybe graphics driver
<prasoon> i am not getting you ??
<bioterror> does that happen with older kernels?
<bioterror> I saw you had few of them
<prasoon> i am sorry for the bad quality print as that is the only camera i have
<bioterror> I got the message from the video
<bioterror> does that happen if you choose older kernel
<bioterror> as I we saw, you chose the newest from the ist
<bioterror> list
<bioterror>  -I
<prasoon> i tried that also but in my user id of the 2 there is this problem in all
<bioterror> simple yes or no to my question
<bioterror> does that happen when you use older kernel from the GRUB list
<prasoon> yes
<bioterror> even the oldest?
<prasoon> yes
<bioterror> what's the model of your Acer laptop
<prasoon> acer aspire 4920g
<prasoon> if you noticed from the login screen i can choose between gnome , failsafe gnome , KDE and xterm
<prasoon> so i think the same graphics library is loaded for all   ?????
<prasoon> i can log into ubuntu or kbuntu from the login screen .... i dont have to restart to go to either ubuntu or kbuntu
<prasoon> now i am in kbuntu ....
<aveilleux> prasoon, "Kubuntu" is just Ubuntu with KDE. Underneath, they're no different. They just use a different display manager.
<prasoon> ok thank you
<prasoon> but i read that kde and gnome are different so i thought the os also will be.
<Mohan_chml> nope
<Mohan_chml> the OS is the same. I saw the video and I dont know why terminal failed for you
<prasoon> i have a doubt ....if i put the live cd of ubuntu 10.04 can we recorrect the system ??? like in windows ... but i dont want any passwords and documents lost from it??
<m4n1sh> aveilleux: display manager? I think it is difference of Desktop Environment.
<aveilleux> m4n1sh, Both. Kubuntu uses KDM, Ubuntu (default) uses GDM.
<m4n1sh> aveilleux: well, even GDM can use used for GNOME and KDE
<m4n1sh> same with KDM
<aveilleux> m4n1sh, Yes, they can. I was just explaining the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu. prasoon is not loading Kubuntu, but Ubuntu with KDE on top instead of GNOME.
<prasoon> i use ubuntu for all my personal stuff and storing passwords important documents ...
<prasoon> i am sorry aveilleux
<prasoon> i think you have interpreted it wrong ....
<aveilleux> prasoon, Using the login screen (which is GDM, the Gnome Display Manager) to load the KDE (K Desktop Environment) doesn't make it Kubuntu. I don't even bother differentiating anymore since it's all "Ubuntu" in the end anyway.
<Mohan_chml> aveilleux, prasoon is triple booting with Ubuntu, Kubuntu and M$. I told him to try get into failsafe GNOME and restore panels to default when he came at the first
<Mohan_chml> now he is in his Kubuntu and not in KDE+ ubuntu
<prasoon> yes absolutely correct
<Mohan_chml> aveilleux, saw that video?
<bioterror> that laptop uses ATI Mobility Radeon X2500
<prasoon> sorry there is a correction the video card is ato mobility radeon 2400xt
<prasoon> sorry ati
<bioterror> really
<prasoon>  yes
<prasoon> i havw have the ati label on the keypad
<bioterror> which driver are you using
<bioterror> hdreadeon or fglrx?
<prasoon> it is written ati radeon graphics hd 2400 xt
<prasoon> how do i find it??
<bioterror> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> or you can check it with gedit
<bioterror> or anything
<bioterror> cant remember what's notepad editor in kde
<bioterror> usually ati cards makes one
<prasoon> in the terminal it showed like this
<prasoon> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<prasoon> root@chittu:/home/prasoon/Documents# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<prasoon> 	Driver	"fglrx"
<prasoon> root@chittu:/home/prasoon/Documents# ^C
<prasoon> root@chittu:/home/prasoon/Documents#
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> root :o
<bioterror> sudo bash guys ;)
<prasoon> wat??
<ibuclaw> sudo -i
<bioterror> prasoon, I think you should try to remove fglrx and try out radeonhd drivers
<bioterror> you can always flee back to propietary drivers
<bioterror> if you need
<bioterror>   * M74:Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT
<bioterror> that's supported
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<aveilleux> Ack!
<aveilleux> prasoon, You're logged in as root??
<bioterror> after removing, just sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<aveilleux> Oh, nevermind me. I didn't read before reacting
<prasoon> ok i will do it now
<prasoon> i have done it
<bioterror> you removed fglrx drivers and installed readeonhd?
<prasoon> yes
<bioterror> then reboot and let's hope it gives a graphical envinronment
<bioterror> ;)
<prasoon> ok i will check and come back
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> check first the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<prasoon> with the result
<prasoon> root@chittu:/home/prasoon/Documents# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<prasoon> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<prasoon> this is what it came
<bioterror> hoho
<bioterror> well
<prasoon> why??
<bioterror> if you dont get X working, boot to recovery mode and fix your X from there
<bioterror> but reboot and let's see
<bioterror> I'm about to get bed
<bioterror> it's 00:21 in here
<prasoon> ok it i will meet you tomorrow its 0400 hrs here
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> reboot now :D
<bioterror> I want to know :D
<prasoon> ok
<prasoon> few minutes
<bioterror> that boot seems to take quite long...
<prasoon> PLEASE DONOT MISTAKE ME
<prasoon> I LOVE YOU
<bioterror> ofcourse you do
<bioterror> ;)
<prasoon> THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<bioterror> np
<prasoon> IT IS WORKING
<bioterror> sometimes propietary drivers are bad for you
<bioterror> remember, you dont get the same fps from radeonhd, but at least it doesnt fail
<prasoon> but for the last 6 months there were no problems atall\
<bioterror> yeah well
<prasoon> any way  thak you
<bioterror> you can check your cards performance with glxgears
<prasoon> thankyou
<bioterror> you're welcome ;)
<prasoon>  i am sorry how do  i do tat
<bioterror> in terminal: glxgears
<prasoon> ok and i f i can ask where are you from
<bioterror> Finland
<bioterror> sorry, I'm a married man ;)
<prasoon> hahahahahah...............awesome place
<Mohan_chml> bioterror, dont talk to Indians like that :P
<bioterror> haha
<Mohan_chml> night bioterror. heading to my sweet beds :P
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> I should too
<Mohan_chml> its 4 AM :P
<bioterror> my back still aches
<prasoon> thank you very much i am to its 4 here and so good morning
<bioterror> ahhh, you indians
<Sketchbag> So I have an ubuntu desktop edition running as a server and I was wondering if I can connect to that from either my netbook or a win xp or vista computer ...with root access because I lack a video cable
<bioterror> you have timezones with half n hour
<bioterror> Sketchbag, is that a WAN server?
<prasoon> and thank you very much Mohan_chml for your patience
<Sketchbag> My netbook is a terriblke attempt at converting ubuntu to xubuntu
<Sketchbag> I use a dlink router
<bioterror> so you're behind NAT
<Sketchbag> Yea its locked down
<Sketchbag> but only for outside networking
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> /etc/ssh/sshd_config there's PermitRootLogin
<Sketchbag> all my "inside" computers have no problems connecting to each other
<bioterror> I would not suggest to use ssh root@server
<bioterror> just normal account and sudo
<Sketchbag> Yes but I want a vi9rtual desktop
<Sketchbag> virtual*
<Sketchbag> I have an underpowered netbook with ubuntu to use as a "dummy"
<bioterror> you mean REMOTE DESKTOP?
<Sketchbag> correct
<bioterror> like VNC
<Sketchbag> sorry if i was unclear
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347163
<Sketchbag> I have a single 23" monitor however a linux box and a win box is connected to it I can only have one at a time ..
<Sketchbag> Linbox is always on
<bioterror> use ssh -X
<Sketchbag> Doo  I need packages for that? If so what do I need on the server and what do I need on the host
<bioterror> from your laptop
<bioterror> ssh user@server -X
<bioterror> hmmm
<Sketchbag> in term would be easier to understand ...lool
<Sketchbag> I bet you dont hear that alot
<Sketchbag> so i want to do say my server was serv ....and user was serving   ssh Serving@serv -"ip"?
<Sketchbag> in term'
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> I can start gedit from my X box now
<bioterror> :D
<Sketchbag> Interesting
<bioterror> I dont get a full screen of the desktop
<bioterror> but I can start X software thru the terminal when using $ ssh -X user@your.server
<Sketchbag> I only have 1024 686 or something anyways
<Sketchbag> I just need it to suplly or download remotely
<bioterror> and I can stream pr0n :D
<bioterror> little slow it is :D
<Sketchbag> lmao
<Sketchbag> Pr0N is excellent
<Sketchbag> I already have this serv connected to a xp , vista , buntu and 2 xbawks
<Sketchbag> I just want to it remotely
<bioterror> what do you want to do?
<Sketchbag> I want to0 use my buntu netbook to control my desktop box buntu server
<bioterror> control what
<Sketchbag> lol my buntu  netbook controls desktop box buntu serv
<bioterror> Sketchbag, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<Sketchbag> lol........k     I have a ubuntu 10.0w/e and i want to use a 9.1w/e to connect to it as root and control it rem otely through a wireless internet connection
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Clients
<Sketchbag> I dont want it over the net though i want it local and secure
<bioterror> WHAT?
<Sketchbag> lol...Am I asking for something that doesnt exist?
<bioterror> you say you want to control your "server" with remote desktop
<bioterror> and I offer you a VNC
<Sketchbag> My server is at my house
<Sketchbag> On the same network
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> read what I pasted
<Sketchbag> A VNC server is a program that shares a desktop with other computers over the Internet.
<bioterror> I'm a really sorry that some dumbass wrote that documentation, it should "over the network"
<bioterror> +say
<bioterror> I used to connect to my OS X with VNC
<bioterror> on my LAN
<Sketchbag> .....k I dont wan to be "exposed" its just a strange quirk of mine
<bioterror> if you're behind nat, you will not be exposed
<bioterror> if you just keep certain ports not forwarded
<Sketchbag> So if I just use local ip's I should be okay?
<bioterror> yes
<Sketchbag> okay
<bioterror> but I'm off to bed
<bioterror> good night
<Sketchbag> Thanx much
<Sketchbag> Goodnight
<aveilleux> Sketchbag, Ubuntu always numbers x.04 or x.10. The numbers are significant of the date of release, not any specific version numbering.
<ibuclaw> (with the exception of 6.06, which was 2 months late)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-26
<vie> hi all
<vie> how to create a .xz file from a directory with tar?
<Cheri703> I'm trying to install qsynergy (gui for synergy, which lets you share one mouse/keyboard on two computers), and I keep getting an error when installing the .deb
<Cheri703> -_- nvm, got it figured out
<Paz> i am having some problems booting up my ubuntu 10.04 server i just installed it but now it wont boot unless i boot the usb stick that i  installed it with, grub wont seem to load it just black screens untill i restart it
<retsam> Hi all
<retsam> Help me in installing ubuntu
<AndrewMC> retsam: What's the issue?
<retsam> while installing it shows entire HDD but i have already installed windows OS on it
<retsam> and have free space for ubuntu
<AndrewMC> retsam: So? Are you trying to dual boot?
<retsam> yes
<AndrewMC> Okay then select that you want to install beside another OS (in your case windows)
<AndrewMC> retsam: ^
<retsam> but while selecting partition it takes entire HDD
<Puck`> hi team
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<bobby__> anybody know how i can save xorg.conf i have no premisson. to change it
<sebikul> bobby__, where are you trying to edit it?
<bobby__> xorg.conf
<drubin> bobby__: Do you have admin access on the machine?
<bioterror> sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> if you have just created it
<bioterror> bobby__, remember to use sudo or gksudo (if you're graphical user ;)
<bobby__> well that didnt work on im graphics card.. i should have left it alone..
<bioterror> what have you done, what are you trying to do
<bioterror> give us some hint ;)
<bobby__> i installed an older video driver in xorg folder and didn't realize it would be hard to get get the new driver back in there
<bobby__> i have sis video card the old driver will on go up to 800X600
<bioterror> I think it has nothing to do with the driver, only xorg.conf
<bioterror> you need to edit xorg.conf
<bioterror> say mode 1280x1024 or what ever is your desired resolution
<bobby__> where is that hiding out at?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> first of all
<bioterror> you should close your X session, go to console (tty) with pressing CTRL+ALT+F1, then log in, type "sudo service gdm stop", then "Xorg -configure", "sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf", "sudo service gdm start" or "sudo reboot" which suits your needs most
<bioterror> and now that you have your xorg.conf you can add lines to it
<bobby__> ok
<bioterror> You cannot configure Xorg if you have a graphical session running like login screen
<bioterror> after that you can add under: Section "Screen" these lines
<bioterror> well 5 line
<bioterror> should I pastebin?
<bioterror> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536720/
<bioterror> something like that
<bioterror> but my workday is done
<Cheri703> So I reinstalled 10.04 a week or two ago, and I put /home on a separate partition. In the last few days, I've been having some WEIRD stuff happening, seemingly without cause. Could having the separate partition be the problem? should I reinstall again? should I use 10.10 (tried an upgrade and had lots of issues, haven't tried a full reinstall of it yet)
<paultag> what's been going on Cheri703?
<aveilleux> Cheri703, Using a separate /home partition, unless the mount points are really borked up, shouldn't cause any problems.
<Cheri703> well, yesterday it did something where I was using it, and then it blanked the screen and said "running in low resolution mode" or something
<paultag> sounds like X11 Cheri703
<paultag> Cheri703: what's your video driver? Did you make hardware changes?
<Cheri703> today I plugged in my 20" monitor for the first time since reinstall, and it's not giving me proper resolution options
<Cheri703> same netbook
<paultag> Cheri703: which netbook did you get, again?
<Cheri703> I used ctrl-alt-bksp a few times recently
<Cheri703> zareason teo
<paultag> Cheri703: Oh wow, so that should be good to go
<Cheri703> so should be cozy with ubuntu from a hardware sense
<Cheri703> yeah
<paultag> Cheri703: hummm. Intel?
<Cheri703> I think so
<Cheri703> yeah
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah a /home on another partitition can't cause this kind of failure
<Cheri703> ok
<paultag> Cheri703: so something else odd is going on
<Cheri703> I didn't think so...
<Cheri703> though, even with the stupid resolution, it's pretty freaking sweet to be able to use 3 monitors, one of which is connected to a different computer (woo synergy!)
<paultag> Cheri703: Cheri703 :)
<Cheri703> they're all (basically) in a row :)
<Cheri703> except one is across the room
<Cheri703> so what options do I have paultag? do I reinstall? reinstall x11?
<Cheri703> deal with 4:3 resolution on a 16:10 monitor?
<paultag> Cheri703: Well, it's an issue with the driver
<paultag> Cheri703: so try upgrading the driver. See if you can upgrade off -M or -N for Lucid
<Cheri703> I don't know what that means
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> the thing is, it worked the last time I was using lucid (i.e. before the craptastic upgrade)
<Cheri703> and subsequent reinstall
<paultag> Cheri703: hummmm
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> it's never good when I stump the paultag
<paultag> haha
<paultag> Cheri703: X11 needs a stern kick in the ass
<Cheri703> basically
<Cheri703> so should I reinstall it? or? is there a way to reset it or something?
<paultag> Cheri703: you used to be able to dpkg-reconfigure
<Cheri703> I came across that
<UndiFineD> dpkg-reconfigure unimatrix0
<paultag> Cheri703: I don't know how to do it now, I have nvidia, so I use that tool
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> UndiFineD: will that do what I'm looking for?
<UndiFineD> no
<Cheri703> ok
<UndiFineD> but maybe it does what paultag wants to do
<paultag> Cheri703: I don't think a reinstall will do it, either, just FYI
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> ok
<paultag> Cheri703: and I think the xorg.conf file has been moved out
<paultag> so I don't think that can be edited by hand anymore
<Cheri703> I'm just now getting some of my little preferences change/set up from the last reinstall, so having to reinstall AGAIN is not really looking like a happy thing to me atm
<Cheri703> though, I guess I could try 10.10 again...I dunno, so far I've been less than impressed by it
<paultag> Cheri703: I'd not do it
<Cheri703> not do 10.10 or not do a reinstall again?
<paultag> Cheri703: I doubt it fixes the issue. You should look into ways to add new resolutions to the xorg conf in lucid for an intel driven device
<paultag> Cheri703: neither, stick with the current install, it can be saved :)
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> this looks vaguely accurate, but is basically gibberish to me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505061
<Cheri703> *vaguely relevant
<paultag> yeah the xorg.conf is quite old Cheri703
<paultag> Cheri703: I don't know if it will work
<Cheri703> ok
<paultag> Cheri703: try a sudo  Xorg -configure
<paultag> never tried that
<Cheri703> fatal error, server already active
<Cheri703> also this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1530355
<paultag> Cheri703: might need to be run on the TTY without X
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> paultag: how do I get to "without x"
<paultag> Cheri703: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Cheri703> ok, thanks
<paultag> Cheri703: that will kill your session
 * Cheri703 is still learning piece by piece
<paultag> Cheri703: so beware
<Cheri703> k, wil be back in a bit apparently :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> tell Cherri I'll be back late :)
<paultag> later all
<Cheri703> that didn't do what I think it should have done
<Cheri703> it did basically a shut down process and just sat there with a cursor
<Cheri703> (also I hate 10.10 on my desktop, but that's a side issue)
<yofel> sudo gdm stop will kill your X session so you'll have to change to a TTY with ctrl+alt+f2 for example to login
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> that was the part I didn't know :/
<Cheri703> will try again
<yofel> *sudo service gdm stop
<Cheri703> back in a bit
<trhisdone> when i log on to ubuntu the usb drives show up on the desktop then mounted drives show up... how do i stop these drives from showing up on the desktop?
<aveilleux> trhisdone, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<Cheri703> so...it ran the configure, but nothing is different now...still don't have the resolution options I should have
<trhisdone> thanks aveilleux....perfect fix.....now when i reboot will they still be gone?
<yofel> Cheri703: that should create a default xorg.conf somewhere (in your home folder I think) that you can then copy to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit it like you want to (if I remember correctly, haven't used that in a long time)
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> thanks
<Cheri703> ok, I found it
<aveilleux> trhisdone, Yes, gconf settings stick.
<trhisdone> ok..thanks man
<trhisdone> anybody do the black friday shopping?
<Cheri703> nope. I'm trying to avoid leaving the house unless absolutely necessary
<trhisdone> ha ha.... i stood in line all night at walmart to get some laptops...
<trhisdone> i will never do that again
<Cheri703> did you get them?
<trhisdone> yep.. me and my oldest daughter we got 2
<trhisdone> one for her and one for the youngest
<Cheri703> nice
<trhisdone> actually there not that bad for 200 each
<trhisdone> they didn't come with ubuntu....lol
<Cheri703> heh
<trhisdone> except for the fact we got treated like we were in jail it was ok.....we had to stand, only got 15min bathroom breaks
<trhisdone> i wouldn't do it again
<Cheri703> brb
<Cheri703> I have to say, I'm very annoyed at ubuntu today
<Cheri703> I tried various things, and some worked as a temporary solution, and the "more permanent fix" I found didn't work at all :( I just don't understand why ubuntu could automatically recognize the correct resolutions for this monitor before, and can't now. I don't want to have to "rig" it to work :(
<Cheri703> so I guess I'll ask about my other issue I've got going on: on my desktop, I have an ATI Radeon 9200 (it's an older card), and if I use any kernel that is a 2.6.35 (vs 32), it blacks out and has NO video. Unless a new version was released in the last few weeks, I have the most up to date radeon driver. I'd like to be able to run the newer kernel, but...can't. Anyone have any thoughts?
<bobo123> how do I do in ubuntu to uncompress a tar-archive where the filenames is not utf8 but instead normal latin1?
<evfool> hi all
<tomtom354> I suspect a DVD drive is hanging shutdown.  how to i temporarily disable it for diagnostic reasons?
<bobo123> hi evfool
<bobo123> do you know how to extract the files from a iso8859-1 .tar archive to ubuntu?
<yofel> bobo123: where exactly doesn't it want to behave as for utf8?
<bobo123> yofel: the tar-file is created on another computer that uses latin1. When I try to uncompress is in ubuntu that sorry to say uses utf8 it insist in thinking the filenames is encoded in uft8 so when it finds a file named "skåne.txt" it gives up saying "ån" is not an utf8-character
<Dazza71> hi can anyone help me install my brother printer
<yofel> bobo123: is that file roller or the command line? (tried the latter?)
<bioterror> Dazza71, exact model is neede
<bioterror> d
<Dazza71> dcp 120c
<bobo123> what I want is to specify that the tar-files filenames are not utf8-encoded.
<bioterror> when I migrated from FreeBSD to OS X (iso-8859-1 -> utf-8) I used FTP for file transfer
<bobo123> yes I have tried both the filemanager, and running   tar xvfz myfile.tgz
<bobo123> bioterror: in this case I can't send the tar-archive to some latin1-using computer and expand it there and then ftp the files back to here.
<bioterror> that really sounds weird
<bioterror> Dazza71, http://www.butterscotch.com/tutorial/How-To-Set-Up-A-Printer-In-Ubuntu this doesnt work?
<bobo123> yeah and note, I don't want to change the contents of the files, only want the correct filenames.
<bioterror> bobo123, you cant download those files from another computer with ftp or scp?
<bioterror> you have to  extract that tar ball?
<bobo123> I assume that tar can't specify in the archive-file in what encoding the file names are so there is no way for ubuntus tar to know, but that don't make it correct for ubuntus tar to assume that all tar-files people want to uncompress is allways utf8 - there must be some way to tell tar that this particular tar-file comes from a latin1-system så the filenames are encoded in latin1.
<bobo123> bioterror: I have the tar-file here. I don't have access to another computer. the tar file is backup made on another computer that I have no access to anymore.
<bioterror> darn :)
<bobo123> besides, I don't think there is a way to instruct ubuntus filemanager that the site you ftp to i using latin1 for its filenames.... I bet ubuntu tries to understand then as utf8  :-/
<bioterror> bobo123, gotta think
<Cheri703> I have a separate /home partition, better to completely wipe it and start fresh, or just reinstall with existing data?
<Cheri703> if I am reinstalling with basically the same version of ubuntu
<bioterror> why?
<Cheri703> why what?
<bioterror> why you're reinstalling
<bioterror> is there a reason
<Cheri703> well, I'm actually reinstalling on both computers, but this one is because I'm having x issues, (and a few other ones hanging around) and I want to have a clean install (again -_- )
<Cheri703> I could move everything off to an external hdd and then put things back on as I go, but will putting back on a .program folder mess with things?
<bioterror> if you dont have anything important, wipe it all
<Cheri703> k
<bioterror> bobo123, I think your answer is: pax
<bioterror> bobo123, http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=12177202 some hint from there
<bobo123> bioterror: ok I look into that too. But I tried to uncompress it with 7zip now and it seems to work.
<bobo123> I have not checked everything yet but 7z didn't give me any error messages anyway :-)
<bioterror> good
<bobo123> Cheri703: you could of course keep the home-partition (assuming there are no faults in the filesystem itself) and just choose a different username for your new installation
<Guest> I'm installing Ubuntu 10.10 for desktop on the family computer. It's currently only wireless through a USB adapter. Will that be okay for installation out of the box or will I need to use a wired connection?
<yofel> Guest: wired is recommended, but wireless worked fine for me
<Guest> I only ask because when I was in the try it version, it didn't seem to detect any wireless usb adapters.
<Guest> Yeah, I think I will try wired then just to be safe. Thanks!
<Dazza71> bioterror that link didn't help
<bioterror> any errors or something to help
<Dazza71> i have downloaded the linux driver files but how do i get them to work with the brother printer
<bioterror> Dazza71, when you extract the driver package, there's usually a file named README
<Dazza71> it was just a cupswrapper and clpr files
<Dazza71> no read me
<Dazza71> file
<bioterror> it has been a while since I last time played with drivers for cups
<bioterror> last time I needed cups, it found the samsung's network printer without problems
<ibuclaw> and finds HP network printers w/out problems too.
<Dazza71> is brother just awkward then to get to work in linux ?
<Dazza71> its not like you can install and put the driver files in the right folder or is that too simple
<bioterror> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html
<Dazza71> that links is where got files from but then u have to use terminal window and so new to linux dont want to mess up
<kosaidpo> guys my skpy open up on the top of my screen so icant drag it anyt idea how to idea
<fatharrahman> hello
<fatharrahman> few qs please
<fatharrahman> how to get into this room from pidgin Internet  messenger ?
<fatharrahman> ?
<fatharrahman> Hi
<szczur> fatharrahman, run pidgin
<szczur> choose Accounts > Manage accounts
<fatharrahman> yes
<fatharrahman> it say Unable to validate certificate
<szczur> add new account > set it's type to IRC > choose nickname > set server to irc.freenode.net
<szczur> hmm
<szczur> lemme try
<fatharrahman> I choose irc and made an account
<fatharrahman> then write the channel name but not in
<szczur|pidgin> is it working? :P
<szczur|pidgin> weee
<fatharrahman> it ask me for password what is that?
<szczur|pidgin> hmm, not for me
<szczur|pidgin> maybe your nick was registered by someone else
<fatharrahman> I have only my fatharrahman name every where
<fatharrahman> my real name :)
<szczur> http://szczur.ath.cx/sshots/irc.png
<szczur> on this tab i wrote the /join #ubuntu-beginners
<szczur> if you got this message > This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-27
<fatharrahman> yes i got a frigg I thought it i person
<szczur> then this nick is registered by someone else
<fatharrahman> waw
<fatharrahman> I went to pidgin and joined ubuntu beginners but I can not follow any thing it is a mess there
<Dazza71> hi guys anyone know how I can get my web cam to work ?
<Dazza71> its an IT Works one
<Dazza71> PCW Panda 9B
<fatharrahman> I want to know if am in the same room this room there but how  no one answer there
<szczur> fatharrahman, you should see a nick list
<szczur> at the right side of the windows
<szczur> -s
<szczur> and of course name is shown att the top
<fatharrahman> official ubuntu support channel is it ?
<fatharrahman> 1419 people talking there
<szczur> nope
<fatharrahman> ok
<szczur> you've joined #ubuntu
<szczur> you should join #ubuntu-beginners
<fatharrahman> oh my God
<fatharrahman> thanks
<szczur> :)
<fatharrahman> szczur
<fatharrahman> it say
<szczur> yeah?
<fatharrahman> no such channel
<fatharrahman> I coppied your words
<geirha_> You're talking in #ubuntu-beginners right now
<szczur> you wrote
<szczur> /join #ubuntu-beginners
<szczur> ?
<fatharrahman> I am through xchat
<szczur> geirha_, he want to use pidgin
<fatharrahman> I can not save it in xchat so I would like to log in through pidgin
<geirha_> Oh, sorry, should have read the backlog :)
<szczur> fatharrahman, what you cannot save in xchat?
<fatharrahman> I don't know how or if it possible?
<fatharrahman> every time I search
<Dazza71> sorry guys anyone help me install my webcam or am I in the wrong room ?
<fatharrahman> to get in here
<szczur> you want to get here by default?
<fatharrahman> what is the backlog?
<fatharrahman> yes
<szczur> fatharrahman, File > Server list
<szczur> search for freenode
<szczur> click on edit > in favourite channels write #ubuntu-beginners
<szczur> close, close xchat and run it again
<szczur> ahh, one nmore thing
<geirha_> fatharrahman: The backlog is the part that is not currently shown in your irc client. E.g. you need to scroll up (or back) to see it.
<fatharrahman> there is no tab named edit
<szczur> in edit window tick "connect with this network at startup"
<szczur> fatharrahman, in File >Network list
<szczur> click there
<fatharrahman> no file
<szczur> and you will se server list the same as in startup
<szczur> aaahh, sorry
<szczur> XChat
<fatharrahman> there is Xchat then View
<szczur> XChat > Network list
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> yes
<szczur> it is in the same place as File in every program :P
<fatharrahman> sorry
<fatharrahman> ok
<szczur> so just by default i said File :P
<fatharrahman> a beginner's mind sorry
<szczur> so now, search for freenode, click edit
<fatharrahman> yes open network list
<szczur> stick "Conect with this network automatically" and in favourities write #ubuntu-beginners
<szczur> click close and in server list window tick "Skip network list at startup"
<szczur> close, close Xchat and run it again
<szczur> it should connect with this channel at startup, without any other windows shown
<Dazza71> hi is there a room to help with installing webcams
<szczur> Dazza71, try at #ubuntu
<fatharrahman> irc.freenode.net/8001 here?
<szczur> DarkJuju, but stay here as well :)
<Dazza71> tried it only me in the room
<szczur> DarkJuju, on #ubuntu?
<geirha_> Dazza71: Webcams either work "out of the box", or they're hell to get working. :/
<szczur> fatharrahman, on favouritie rooms
<Dazza71> yes i know got me brother printer to work so happy just need webcam now
<fatharrahman> ok
<szczur> fatharrahman, wait i'll make a screenshot :)
<szczur> so you wont break something :)
<fatharrahman> it only gave me the above link
<fatharrahman> I'll try again
<geirha_> Dazza71: Is it connected via USB, or built in?
<Dazza71> its a usb one
<geirha_> Dazza71: Then I'd run: lsusb
<Dazza71> ok and what does that do
<geirha_> Identify the line corresponding to your webcam, then google for ubuntu plus everything after the colon on that line
<fatharrahman> there is a space for favorite  channel should I write ubuntu-beginners in it then close?
<geirha_> Dazza71: It outputs everything connected to your usb ports.
<szczur> fatharrahman, yes, #ubuntu-beginners
<szczur> don't forget about the #
<geirha_> Dazza71: On my system lsusb output, among other lines, Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1241:1166 Belkin MI-2150 Trust Mouse
<Dazza71> ok i can see me printer etc but not sure if microdia is me web cam
<geirha_> That's the USB mouse I'm using.
<Dazza71> shows keyboard mouse usb hub
<Dazza71> my web cam is IT works one
<Dazza71> nothing special but i know it works
<geirha_> Dazza71: The "hubs" are usb ports where nothing is connected
<szczur> fatharrahman, and in Server List window tick "skip server list at startup" just below the list of server
<Dazza71> microdia what is that ?
<Dazza71> thats on one of the lines
<geirha_> Dazza71: Possibly the manufacturer of your webcam
<Dazza71> i googled that and its the flash memory card
<Dazza71> why do u think my usb flash drive,printers etc show up but my webcam doesn't
<geirha_> Do you currently have a flash memory card connected on a USB port?
<Dazza71> yes i do
<Dazza71> according to that cmd
<geirha_> If I google «ubuntu microdia» I get hits about webcams
<Dazza71> really ?
<szczur> Dazza71, can you paste the output of lsusb to pastebin.com
<Dazza71> sorry is that a website ?
<szczur> yes
<geirha_> If you disconnect all usb devices except the webcam, that would be helpful.
<geirha_> (though not absolutely necessary)
<Dazza71> ok how do u see what i have pasted to that site
<szczur> DarkJuju, and give us the link after clicking submit so we can see what is the output of lsusb
<szczur> DarkJuju, click on submit and give us the link
<szczur> kdamn
<szczur> double tab fail :(
<Dazza71> http://pastebin.com/ve92rj0a
<fatharrahman> hi
<fatharrahman> szczur
<fatharrahman> it doesn't work still i need to search within the long list to get in here
<szczur> fatharrahman, yeah, i frgot to say about ticking "autoconnect to this server at startup" in the edit screen
<fatharrahman> oh
<szczur> fatharrahman, http://szczur.ath.cx/sshots/xchat
<szczur> set it similar to this
<szczur> you have two images there
<Dazza71> on lunix can u see what devices u have installed
<Dazza71> linux (sorry)
<geirha_> Dazza71: Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center ->  search for « lshw-gtk »
<fatharrahman> it is the same do you mean hedgewars ? the same looks
<fatharrahman> do you mean to write ubuntu-beginners twice?
<geirha_> Dazza71: Once installed, hit Alt+F2 to run  « gksudo lshw-gtk »
<Dazza71> ok
<geirha_> Hm. Or maybe not. I was so sure it would list hardware connected via USB, but testing it now, it doesn't appear to do that :/
<fatharrahman> to day my ubuntu made a restart without me to restart it for the first time
<Dazza71> oh right
<Dazza71> so how come my usb flahs drive works but not the web cam
<Dazza71> flash *
<Dazza71> or any other external usb device
<fatharrahman> I tried to make I fsck but the terminal threatened me
<fatharrahman> what should I do especially if I said it hang up after typing password and alt+ctrl+f2 does not work so i needed to restart
<Dazza71> sorry i mean all my external usb devices all work except the webcam
<fatharrahman> then enter through safe mode
<fatharrahman> sorry it is a long story
<fatharrahman> ?
<fatharrahman> I'll rephrase it again
<geirha_> Dazza71: Typically that's because the manufacturer don't provide drivers for linux and/or don't want to provide the necesary information needed for the linux community to make proper drivers for it.
<fatharrahman> it doesn't happened before
<Dazza71> yes i can see that but i am loving my move over to linux  but just a few tweaks to software and hardware and I will be well happy
<Dazza71> else have to dual boot
<fatharrahman> help me please
<geirha_> Dazza71: So whenever you buy hardware, check that it has the linux (penguin) icon on the box, or ask the clerk if it works in linux.
<Dazza71> yes i will do that
<fatharrahman> geirha can you grant me few answers please?
<fatharrahman> any one to help?
<geirha_> fatharrahman: Hard to say. Sounds like a graphics driver issue.
<fatharrahman> but it was ok for more than two months
<geirha_> Did you upgrade Ubuntu to a newer relase?
<fatharrahman> I use ubuntu 10.10  desktope 32 bit on hp mini
<geirha_> So it started after you upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10?
<fatharrahman> no
<fatharrahman> there was windows 7 starter then wubi ubuntu dual then I formatted windows and r installed ubuntu over all the space
<fatharrahman> for two months
<fatharrahman> everything was smooth
<geirha_> Ok, but prior to that reinstall, you used 10.04?
<fatharrahman> no
<fatharrahman> only 10.10
<geirha_> Ok, so 10.10 beta, and it worked in the beta?
<fatharrahman> what is beta sorry
<fatharrahman> it is 10.10 desktop 32 bit
<geirha_> 10.10 was released a little over a month ago, so you can't have used thhe stable relase for two months
<fatharrahman> oh
<fatharrahman> let me count
<geirha_> 10.10 means year 2010, month 10; october 2010.  10.04 means it was realeased in 2010, month 04, so april 2010
<fatharrahman> sorry it less than one month it seemed to me more than two month because all this time I gave up doing any thing else than learning about ubuntu sorry sorry
<geirha_> No worries.
<fatharrahman> even my emails never check them
<fatharrahman> 10.10 only
<fatharrahman> since 16.10
<fatharrahman> I remembered
<fatharrahman> it was nice
<geirha_> The issue might be what is called a regression; a kernel update (which is only supposed to fix bugs) accidentally broke something.
<fatharrahman> it hanged since yesterday
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> it hang up after password not bringing desktop I use to close the computer only the enter by safe mode
<geirha_> What graphics card is it? searching on google for ubuntu plus the model of your graphics card will often give you a solution, workaround or an explanation of why it's failing.
<geirha_> The command « lspci » run in a terminal should show you the model of the graphics card (VGA adapter)
<fatharrahman> ok what after knowing my graphics and go to the website of the manufacturer
<geirha_> I'd look for ubuntu specific issues with that hardware before going to the manufacturers website.
<fatharrahman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536901/
<geirha_> That is, look for bugs at launchpad.net or threads at the ubuntuforums
<geirha_> Hm. Doing a quick google for « ubuntu 945GME » I see some issues with that, but not directly related to your issue.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 945 in unicorn (Debian) (and 1 other project) "module-assistant fails to compile unicorn-source (heat: 1)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945
<geirha_> Though I don't have time right now to look into it further
<geirha_> Oh, he timed out :/
<yofel> hm, I have an eeePC with an 945GME, works fine with kubuntu, so it's either some other hardware, or compiz/metacity
<Dazza71> hi anyone know who to get imap settings from google to work in evolution
<Dazza71> sorry googlemail
<Dazza71> anyone help who knows about evolution
<Shorty> any experts in here
<Shorty> i know this is for beginners...lol
<paultag> Shorty: almost everyone in the channel is way adept. Anyone with voice
<Shorty> lol ok
<Shorty> so im installing ubuntu 10.10 64bit on my Gateway NV79
<Shorty> installation almost works
<Shorty> one small problem that no one can seem to figure out how to fix for me
<Shorty> as soon as i select the linux installation in GRUB the backlight turns off
<Shorty> and i cannot see anything
<paultag> hahaha sweet
<Shorty> soooo any suggestions?
<paultag> Shorty: might have to do with cheatcodes you're passing in. Try adding acpi=off on the kernel launch line
<Shorty> how do i do that?
<Shorty> press e on the installation?
<Shorty> type what you said then press alt-x
<paultag> yeah
<Shorty> nope
<paultag> Shorty: on the linux line
<Shorty> on the linux line?
<paultag> Shorty: on the kernel line
<Shorty> ohhhhhhhhhh
<paultag> Shorty: add the acpi=off line to the kernel cheatcodes
<Shorty> i just put it at the bottom
<paultag> Shorty: then alt x
<paultag> Shorty: doing run and alt-x will just boot
<Shorty> when you press e
<Shorty> a box opens
<Shorty> with a bunch of commands
<paultag> no command
 * Shorty is a total n00b
<paultag> those are directives
<Shorty> ok directives
<paultag> those are cheatcodes et all
<paultag> Shorty: add in acpi=off after ro splash quiet
<paultag> or whatever it is
<Shorty> at the bottom of the list i typed acpi=off
<Shorty> pressed alt-x
<Shorty> and boom.... no backlight
<paultag> Shorty: I think you're not reading what I'm typing :)
<Shorty> or not understanding ;(
<paultag> Shorty: not at the bottom, that does no one any good
<Shorty> ok ok
<paultag> :)
<Shorty> ok thats me via cell
<Shorty> gonna go reboot
<Shorty> and try what your saying
<paultag> rocken
<Shorty|cell> shutting down
<Shorty|cell> Ok which line now
<paultag> Shorty|cell: the one for linux
<paultag> Shorty|cell: it should have ro splash quiet
<paultag> Shorty|cell: put it after that
<Shorty|cell> Ok I c that
<Shorty|cell> Acpi=off
<paultag> no caps Shorty|cell
<Shorty|cell> Yea
<paultag> OK.
<Shorty|cell> Then alt x?
<paultag> Shorty|cell: yeah
<Shorty|cell> Or ctrl rather
<Shorty|cell> Wow... It worked
<paultag> points!
<Shorty|cell> All day I been messing with this
<paultag> Shorty|cell: simple stuff is usually the right stuff :)
<Shorty|cell> ok now how do I get back on irc
<paultag> Shorty|cell: install xchat or konversation or something
<Shorty|cell> now its not seeing my wireless adapter
<paultag> Shorty|cell: do you have a broadcom?
<Shorty|cell> nope
<paultag> Shorty|cell: plug into a hard line, run an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, then run jocky-gtk and install the STA driver
<paultag> Shorty|cell: Oh, well same thing, but use whatever it suggests
<paultag> Shorty|cell: check your killswitch as well
<Shorty|cell> It was woekin on the live cd
<paultag> Shorty|cell: check the usual stuff. I've got to run, it should work just dandy. Try running the jocky stuff above
<Shorty|cell> Kk thanks
<paultag> good luck!
<Shorty|cell> Wait do I have
<Shorty|cell> To do the acpi thing everytime
<Shorty|cell> Oop I mean do I
<proberos> there is a problem with my keyboard, the cursor jumps to different lines when I am typing, it jumps to another line or it erases some words randomly while typing, why this happens and how can I fix this ?
<Cheri703> proberos: is your mouse over the text?
<proberos> I haven't noticed that, does it matter ?
<Cheri703> perhaps, are you on a desktop or laptop?
<proberos> laptop
<Cheri703> what can often happen is that while you're typing, your thumb/hand might brush your touchpad, causing the mouse to select somewhere else in the text, so your typing appears there...try consciously moving the pointer off to the side and typing for a while, see if it keeps happening
<Cheri703> if it does, then we can go from there
<Cheri703> ^^that happens to me a lot
<proberos> yes this can be. thanks. I use external mouse. can ı disable the touchpad
<proberos> ?
<Cheri703> I think so, hang on a sec
<hobgoblin> proberos: this might be of use - tutorial from the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629433
<Cheri703> ha, hobgoblin I was just getting that link :)
<hobgoblin> someone who comes in here wrote it - but I've never used it
<hobgoblin> Cheri703: :) I had the link - he PMd me about it with my mod hat on
<Cheri703> yeah, I was fishing it out of my logs from the other day
<proberos> these trouble codes again anyway Cheri703 that clue about the touchpad is great. Thank You!
<Cheri703> sure
<Cheri703> like I said, I've run into it quite a few times on my own
<proberos> there is another thing I wonder, my i5 processor got torbo boost function that exalaretes the speed when it is required, does linux support turbo boost or the processor does it itself whatever os I am using ?
<proberos> my credits over to ask another question ? : )
<proberos> heyooooo
<proberos> good bye
<Cheri703> proberos: sometimes people step away from their computers for a bit. just be patient. Generally pm'ing people without asking isn't advised.
<hobgoblin> proberos: apparently it does - there was a bug - but the one I saw is fixed
<hobgoblin> +1 to that Cheri703
<Cheri703> hobgoblin: can I pm you?
<hobgoblin> no
<hobgoblin> :)
<Cheri703> proberos: they also might be looking up things to help you!
<hobgoblin> yes of course you can :D
<Cheri703> kk, thanks
<proberos> I know that pm ing is not somethnig nice, but sometimes I feel bad about people's not caring about me
<yofel> proberos: turbo boost works on my i7 here, so I would say it's supported (at least powertop says it's in turbo mode when used)
<proberos> yes it should be the feature of the processor separate from OS
<proberos> Thanks.
<yofel> hm, he's gone, the kernel needs to support it though, since it manages the cpu frequency
<hobgoblin> we don't care enough probably ...
<Cheri703> apparently
<zkriesse> hello darkma773r and zeroseven0183
<zeroseven0183> Hi
<darkma773r> Hi
<zeroseven0183> How's everybody doing on the other side of the world?
<zkriesse> Fine
<zkriesse> nice and dark here
<darkma773r> I'm doing great!
<Cheri703> it's COLD here
<zeroseven0183> Here, it's bright and hot
<zkriesse> lolz
<zkriesse> and where is "Here"?
<darkma773r> where exactly would the "other side of the world" be to you?
<zeroseven0183> Philippines
<hobgoblin> new zealand
<Cheri703> Ohio
<zeroseven0183> Great!
<zeroseven0183> It's less than a month before Christmas. Has anybody completed their wish list?
<hobgoblin> is it the 24th yet zeroseven0183 ?
<darkma773r> I would love to see New Zealand. Michigan is freezing cold.
<zeroseven0183> I think I'll include New Zealand in my Christmas wish list.
<darkma773r> me too:-)
<zeroseven0183> And perhaps Michigan... snowy?
<darkma773r> not yet but it's freaking freezing and windy.
<darkma773r> not fun
<hobgoblin> darkma773r: I'd love to see new zealand too - but it's the other side of the world to me :)
<zeroseven0183> I see. So what would be a good tech gadget this Christmas?
<zkriesse> A laptop
 * zkriesse wants a nice laptop
<zeroseven0183> I'm thinking of buying a netbook/tablet
<zeroseven0183> since I already have a laptop :-)
<darkma773r> parts. I'm always looking for extra random computer parts.
<Cheri703> I'm hoping to get a new phone in the next month or two
<Cheri703> might have to wait til january for the next big phone to hit, so the one I want will get cheaper :)
<darkma773r> good plan
<zeroseven0183> Yeah. But how about catching the holiday sale?
<hobgoblin> darkma773r: better than my plan - wait for years then pick them up for free
<zeroseven0183> Though holiday sales usually extends up to third week of January. Right?
<hobgoblin> zkriesse: morning zach :)
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: well hello!
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: how are ya doing lately?
<hobgoblin> zeroseven0183: here sales are in 6 blocks of almost 2 months - seperated by one day
<hobgoblin> zkriesse: pretty good on the whole ty - it's a bit early today though :( woken at stupid o'clock
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: that always sucks
<hobgoblin> yep
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: how's ufbt coming along?
<hobgoblin> it's there - talking bout stuff - but I am not about as much as I used to be - anywhere
<zkriesse> ouch
<hobgoblin> real life ;)
<zkriesse> always comes first
<zeroseven0183> It's lunchtime here, people. Got to go off for a while
<hobgoblin> I so wish it was lunchtime :)
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> it's ten thirty at night for me
<hobgoblin> 4~:
<hobgoblin> whoops 4:30am
<darkma773r> goodbye, everyone.
<kosaidpo> hello guys any knows why icant open url in hotot ??
<evfool> hi all
<hobgoblin> hi
<zkriesse> hey slidinghorn ping
<zkriesse> hello nit-wit serfus and hobgoblin as well
<serfus> howdy zkriesse
<hobgoblin> hi zkriesse
<nit-wit> zkriesse, howdy
<nit-wit> just seeing whats going on if anybody needs a little help
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> good place to offer assistance
<hobgoblin> nit-wit: just hang about someone will wander in
<hobgoblin> and with that I'm off again
 * Cheri703 is not tired at all even though it's almost 4am and is almost done watching an incredibly stupid movie
<nit-wit> Cheri703, whats the movie
<Cheri703> from dusk til dawn
<Cheri703> omg it was dumb
<Cheri703> just finished
<Cheri703> so far tonight the tally is at one good movie, one horrible movie, and now starting another so we'll see how it balances out
<nit-wit> Cheri703, never seen it but it written Tarantino ansd looks like George Clooney is in it not goo eh
<nit-wit> good
<Cheri703> yeah, you'd think it'd be ok, but...HORRIBLE and cheesy and "omg blood and frontal nudity!" -_- that's about the extent of 75% of the movie
<nit-wit> Cheri703, have you seen Undercover Brother
<Cheri703> a long time ago
<nit-wit> Cheri703, I saw it in a film class thought it was funny, another is Fresh
<nit-wit> Fresh is a hood film
<benpowers23> help me!!!
<benpowers23> i have tried to fix my problem the hard way, and it didnt work  i want to do a clean install can anyone help me
<benpowers23> ?
<benpowers23> anyone?
<Cheri703> !question
<benpowers23> hello?
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cheri703> what do you need benpowers23 ?
<benpowers23> i installed ubunti 1010 and tried kubuntu and it has done nothing but cause problems since
<Cheri703> ok
<benpowers23> so i thought clean was the best way to go
<Cheri703> ok, so what is it that you need help with?
<suprengr> cant find the link at the moment. puregnome anyone? i'm guessing that would help benpowers23
<Cheri703> suprengr: I have no idea what puregnome is
<benpowers23> i have repartitioned and installed i just feel i have messed it all up
<suprengr> found it... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Cheri703> I just reinstalled on both of my computers today
<benpowers23> it gave me errors ...could not uninstall i want to reformat and reinstall on the whole partition
<benpowers23> i feel like ivw messed it up beyond fixin
<Cheri703> benpowers23: I'm sorry, I'm still not seeing what you need help with.
<benpowers23> i have 3 main partitions win vista main, win vista rec, and ubuntu... i want to start fresh on the ubuntu partition
<Cheri703> ok
<suprengr> benpowers23: it will show errors for packages that weren't installed alongside... it should. you need to restart to see if any good was done [& don't forgret to try the manual method described.. errors as well but nignore]
<suprengr> *ignore
<benpowers23> ive been down this road soooo many times i want to just reinstall
<suprengr> benpowers23:  create a gparted livecd, delete partition in question and re-install Ubuntu.
<suprengr> ...or a clonezilla live cd
<Cheri703> doesn't the general livecd come with gparted?
<Cheri703> the last few I used did (I think) ...
<Cheri703> the 10.10 does I thought
 * Cheri703 knows she used it
<suprengr> Cheri703: very good point... run the live cd !!!
<Cheri703> that would let you use the existing partition and just format it
<Cheri703> if reinstallation is what you're seeking
<suprengr> [perhaps I need to wake up a bit more]
 * suprengr gets a coffee
<Cheri703> suprengr: this is why I wasn't understanding what the question was, apparently it was possible to install in the first place, so what step needs assistance now?
<suprengr> Cheri703: it was a question resulting in an install of Kubuntu desktop in Ubuntu... it messes up the user's system and PureGnome didn't seem to do the trick.  He/she now wants to restart from fresh with a clean Ubuntu instal.
<Cheri703> well yeah, I got that the end goal was a reinstall, but wasn't sure which piece of that needed help
<Cheri703> if I came in here and said "I think I'm going to reinstall" or "I want to reinstall" that doesn't really ask for help with anything in particular...I dunno, perhaps I'm being too literal...it's almost 5am
<suprengr> nope... it confused me at first... he/she was a bit frustrated with the situation they got into I guess and actually answered the question themselves.. re-install!  he/she just wasn't sure of any way of removing current messes up installation.
<suprengr> *messed
<Cheri703> well, on that note, I need to at least attempt sleep. I tried a bit ago, but husband was snoring like a freight train, so I whipped up a white noise file so I'm going to put headphones on and try again
<Cheri703> have a good night/day/whatever suprengr!
<suprengr> Cheri703: yourself too... have a good one.
<duanedesign> hello all, good morning
<duanedesign> Cheri703: have you ever tried the app...
<duanedesign> Cheri703: Gnaural
<duanedesign> Cheri703: Binaraul Beat Generator. Your comment of white noise file to help sleep reminded me of that app. I use it to help sleep.
<nit-wit> Cheri703, I have a question for you in the dialogue window
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i cant open Url in hotot any idea why ??
<Shorty> i have a gateway nv79 with ubuntu 10.10 64bit that i just kinda got working on it
<Shorty> i cannot get the wireless adapter to be enabled
<Shorty> ubuntu recognizes its ther but when i click the wifi thing on the top right corner of the screen "enable wireless" is blacked out
<Shorty> if i do an rfkill list in terminal it says Soft Key off hard key on
<Shorty> any ideas?
<Shorty> anyone out there?
<UndiFineD> no ideas
<Shorty> lol
<Shorty> yea tough one huh
<bobbyj> anybody know any good gps software?
<joe1234> can someone please help me
<Cheri703> !questions
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cheri703> what do you need joe1234?
<joe1234> how do i view divx streams? i've tried vlc to mplayer but i just can't view them. i'm a noob lol. just got ubuntu yesterday and fell in love with it but i can't stream divx files
<tenach> Hello! How would I remove a semicolon from a group of filenames in the same directory?  I have been looking at sed, but I don't know if that's the right tools.
<tenach> s/tools/tool
<Cheri703> joe1234: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cheri703> and go from there
<pedro3005> tenach, python :p
<joe1234> i already have the restricted extras
<joe1234> the video is still blank
<joe1234> oh btw i have the newest 10.10 version
<tenach> pedro3005: Whatever works. I just need to run it against a directory and replace ';' with a blank ''
<pedro3005> tenach, all files?
<tenach> pedro3005: These files keep dying when copying to a Windoze machine.
<tenach> pedro3005: It needs to check through a directory and any file with a semicolon needs to be modified to remove the semicolon
<pedro3005> tenach, I"d try something like
<pedro3005> tenach, for file in glob.glob("*.*"): if ";" in file: subprocess.call(["mv", file, file.replace(";", "")])
<tenach> Would that keep the name and just remove that then?
<pedro3005> it would replace ";" with ""
<tenach> Okay
<tenach> Hm.
<SHADED> Allo
<pedro3005> to be honest, there's probably some easier bash way of doing it
<pedro3005> but I never bothered to learn bash scripting
<SHADED> I need help with getting my wifi to work on a new linux install
<SHADED> I have a dell truemobile wifi dongle
<joe1234> how can i stream divx files?
<SHADED> I am at a loss for what I should do next
<zkriesse> joe1234: you've asked your question, wait for an answer
<pedro3005> SHADED, do you have a model number?
<SHADED> yes one second
<zkriesse> SHADED: what's the screenshot link again
<SHADED> www.xs.to/3GDZ
<SHADED> true mobile 1300 wireless usb adapter
<tenach> What pedro3005 rename -v 's/\;//' *
<SHADED> model T2349
<tenach> does it
<tenach> Minus the what
<zkriesse> SHADED: I kinda meant a screen shot of the connections menu
<zkriesse> but never mind
<SHADED> oh
<SHADED> I can do that too
<pedro3005> tenach, :P
<pedro3005> SHADED, what's the output of iwconfig?
<SHADED> second
<zkriesse> pedro3005: you got this?
<pedro3005> zkriesse, I'll try
<zkriesse> ok
<zkriesse> pedro3005: ya know the deal...ping/pm/memoserv/email if you need me
<zkriesse> Otherwise Ive got a paper to write
<SHADED> pedro3005: etho0 no wireless extension, lo no wireless extension
<pedro3005> SHADED, so you're on wirted internet right now?
<pedro3005> wired*
<SHADED> I have an ethernet cable if I need internet
<SHADED> Stealing off my laptop
<SHADED> but I want wifi for the long run
<SHADED> my laptop travels with me, I need a homebase
<pedro3005> yeah, sure
<pedro3005> try this:
<pedro3005> hm, damn, I closed the link
<pedro3005> one moment
<pedro3005> SHADED, well, first, have you checked System > Administration > Hardware DriverS?
<SHADED> not an option
<SHADED> addiotinal drivers?
<joe1234> anyone for my question?
<pedro3005> SHADED, yeah, that
<SHADED> hmm
<SHADED> nada
 * pedro3005 has no idea why ubuntu keeps changing the damn names
<SHADED> nothing displayed
<SHADED> pedro3005: The help menu even refers to it as hardware drivers :P
<pedro3005> SHADED, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<pedro3005> SHADED, what is your ubuntu version?
<SHADED> 10.10
<pedro3005> ok
<pedro3005> try that command
<SHADED> oh
<SHADED> I might need ethernet for that lolol
 * SHADED facepalms
<SHADED> second
<SHADED> done
<pedro3005> now take it out and plug it back in (the adapter)
<Daniel0108> hi
<SHADED> plugged back in
<SHADED> YES!
<SHADED> pedro3005: I LOVE YOU
<pedro3005> and see if it turns up in network manager
<pedro3005> lol :)
<SHADED> success!
<SHADED> pedro3005: IF I WAS A WOMAN I WOULD THROW MYSELF AT YOU
<pedro3005> thanks.. I guess
<SHADED> ;D
<pedro3005> SHADED, it's not like that was on the second link after googling "your model + ubuntu" or anything
<pedro3005> :P
 * Shaded facepalms
<Shaded> I searched the brand name not the model
<tenach> pedro3005: it's gotten worse now; I need to remove all non-alphanumeric characters from the names, but keep ()[]- and spaces. :|
<pedro3005> tenach, python?
<tenach> pedro3005: I don't know how to do this - I know regex will be nice for it though.  And right now I don't care what language it is. XD
<Demolitio> anyone know how to get Empathy to connect to MSN's servers using the http method?
<tenach> He may not like that it's python though. XD
<Daniel0108> Demolitio: you can add a msn account to empathy
<pedro3005> tenach, newname = [x for x in old_name if x.lower() in [string.ascii_lowercase] + ['(', ')', '[', ']', '-', ' ']] ? :P
<pedro3005> i dunno
<Demolitio> Daniel0108: I know I can.... but  i'm having intermittant problems with the protocol. (constant reconnects, messages not being sent..... status shows as online even though I can't see anyone and they can't see me..).
<Demolitio> I've been using aMSN, and it seems stable using http tunneling... but Empathy doesn't have that option, that I can see visible.
<Cheri703> pidgin 2.7.7 is happy with msn now
<Demolitio> does pidgin have FB chat support?
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> separate add on, but yes
<Cheri703> and bot sentry
<Cheri703> which is wonderful
<Demolitio> hmm. I may try it out.
<Demolitio> I like Empathy for the Gnome integration though.
<Cheri703> pidgin integrates with the messaging indicator
<Cheri703> it's not quite as pretty as empathy, but it does the job
<Daniel0108> Demolitio: I don't think Pidgin has FB chat support, but it has an extension for fb support
<aveilleux> Demolitio, Cheri703, Facebook chat is just an XMPP server. The FB plugin is redundant.
<Cheri703> ok
<aveilleux> Daniel0108, ^
<Cheri703> just saying
<Cheri703> to get 2.7.7 you have to google, it's (for some stupid reason) not the current download version on their site for ubuntu
<Demolitio> anything I need to do to integrate it with indicator Applet?
<aveilleux> Cheri703, The repositories are always a little behind the latest version.
<Cheri703> even on pidgin.im though
<Cheri703> had to install via getdeb
<aveilleux> Cheri703, It's probably an unstable version
<Cheri703> but the pidgin site shows 2.7.7 as the "current" but ubuntu download is 2.7.6 (or 5)...I dunno. .7 fixes the msn issue though
<tenach> Cheri703: a while ago I followed this http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ and get the latest via their PPA
<Cheri703> I tried that and I still got 2.7.5
<temposs> Yes it looks like the version in the ppa is 2.7.5
<suprengr> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/install-pidgin-276-in-ubuntu-with-msn.html
<suprengr> //read through it and it takes you to 7.7
<Cheri703> suprengr: that's the link I used
<suprengr> including the bit that goes...
<suprengr> Pidgin 2.7.7 is not yet available in the Ubuntu Pidgin PPA, however you can install it via GetDeb (for Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10):
<suprengr> 1. Download THIS .deb and install it - it will add the GetDeb repository.
<suprengr> 2. Run the following command to update your software sources:
<suprengr> haven't tried it but worth a go?
<temposs> getdeb can be useful
<Cheri703> suprengr: worked for me
<suprengr> ;)
<Cheri703> I'm running 2.7.7 and the msn issue is fixed and running smoothly
<suprengr> double ;)
<joe1234> what do i have to do to be able to stream divx videos?
<Eleanor> VLC can handle video streams
<joe1234> Eleanor: how would I do that? can you please give me step by step because I have tried everything from media connectivity to vlc to mplayer; nothing has worked.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-28
<Shorty> quick question
<Shorty> i got 10.10 64bit installed on my system
<Shorty> is there a way i can make a 32bit installation cd via my current system or do i need to download it
<Cheri703> My understanding (which may be incorrect) is that you need to download it
<Shorty> anyone?
<Shorty> oh ok
<Cheri703> I don't believe you can generate a livecd from an installed system
<Shorty> should i download it in windows since or does it matter
<Cheri703> (again, someone may correct me)
<Cheri703> doesn't matter, it's a full iso
<Shorty> kk
<Shorty> thanks
<joe1234> does anyone know how to downgrade to 10.4?
<Izinucs_> joe1234: reinsall is the only way
<stlsaint> joe1234: there is no downgrade, a reinstall as stated above is what is required
<joe1234> i have it on my flash drive to attempt to reinstall it. however, when i restart the boot menu doesn't recognize my usb drive
<joe1234> what should i do?
<zkriesse> sup paultag
<stlsaint> joe1234: you have linux installed on your usb and you are wanting to do what with it??
<paultag> yo
<zkriesse> http://www.youtube.com/user/zkriesse?feature=mhum#p/c/25AC430FF0ED62B4/0/pWRJAHaOrYg
<zkriesse> Awesome vid
<zkriesse> paultag: how is it goin bro?
<paultag> zkriesse: not bad, dude. You?
<zkriesse> oh same
<zkriesse> Just a little messed up
<zkriesse> I had wednesday, thursday, and friday off due to thanksgiving so now I keep thinking I need to go to school right away...it's only saturday
<beachbuddah> hey room - apparently I have both GPG and Seahorse installed by default on my laptop, but neither of them are listed on any menu, how do I get them there and actually run the programs?
<zkriesse> GPG isn't necessarilly a program...it's the option to make a GPG key
<beachbuddah> that's all?
<zkriesse> Well I did a class on making GPG keys if you care to look at it
<beachbuddah> Id like that very much - thanks
<zkriesse> beachbuddah: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/07/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<beachbuddah> thanks for the link...one other question before I go - how do you get my nick and the colon before your message to me?
<zkriesse> well the colon is a setting but the nick is easy...just start typing it and hit TAB
<zkriesse> It'll auto complete the nick
<beachbuddah> zkriesse, kewl
<beachbuddah> tyvm
<zkriesse> :D
<zkriesse> Certainly
<zkriesse> If you use xchat you can change the nick prefix
<beachbuddah> as in?
<zkriesse> I use a colon after the nick
<zkriesse> But that can be whatever you wish it to be in XChat...
<beachbuddah> right and how do I tell xchat to do that or whatever else?
<zkriesse> Using XChat currently?
<beachbuddah> yes
<zkriesse> Go to Settings -> Preferences -> Input Box -> Nick Completion Suffix Field
<beachbuddah> zkriesse!  I really appreciate your help
<zkriesse> Certainly
<beachbuddah> Have a great night - I'm off
<greginshenzhen> can anyone help me? I don't know how to get vimeo and youtube video's to play properly. I use both chrome and firefox and the same problem is in both browsers. I have tried to find a solution but so far, nothing...
<dentedfxp> Hello, As you can tell by my being here, I'm pretty new to this. I'm running Apache as a web server, and trying to figure out how to access my site files via ftp. I'm not getting very far.
<Puck`> dentedfxp: welcome. You need to have an FTP server running on that machine too, like proftpd
<dentedfxp> OK, so Apache doesn't come with then?
<dentedfxp> can I apt-get it?
<Puck`> nope, apache is just a http server
<Puck`> sure you can, apt-get install proftpd
<dentedfxp> cool... I'll be back, more than likely, thank you
<Puck`> the username and password for the connection will be then one you logged in to ubuntu, or the one you have for ubuntu
<dentedfxp> makes sense, I suppose
<dentedfxp> thanks.
<Puck`> for some it's not,s o i was just making sure before you bump in to it, but you're welcome (:
<dentedfxp> OK, it says "ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd." Like I said, I'm new to this... do I launch it from the Terminal? Because I don't see it in my Applications drop-down.
<bioterror> it's a daemon
<bioterror> it's not launched from any menu's
<bioterror> it's a service
<bioterror> huge-n00b, I have a question
<bioterror> why ftp and not sftp?
<huge-n00b> shoot
<huge-n00b> good question. I'm running the site off my local host, what are the advantages of sftp? Security?
<bioterror> yes, security
<bioterror> all the transfers, even the login is encrypted
<huge-n00b> ahhhh
<bioterror> it uses sshd
<bioterror> and if you're running a server, you usually have a sshd running
<zacck> hey
<huge-n00b> I just set up httpd last night, one site, single default page, I hate to admit it in public, but I've been using Micro$oft stuff for 20 years, and I'm JUST starting to experiment with Linux... you coulf fill a planet with what I don't know
<zacck> funny
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> microsoft lacks with everything that has something to do with security :D
<huge-n00b> well aware of that :D
<bioterror> I would use Windows 7 if it has a sshd by default
<bioterror> working one
<zacck> ubuntu just does it for alot of thingd
<zacck> things
<bioterror> elfy
<hobgoblin> morning
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> huge-n00b, did you figure out how to use sftp?
<bioterror> lftp sftp://host.to.server/
<bioterror> then enter for password
<bioterror> login username password
<bioterror> cd dir-on-remote-server
<bioterror> mirror -Rc dir-on-local-machine
<bioterror> and it transfers directory :D
<bioterror> lftp >*
<huge-n00b> Oy, I'm getting a headache :D I've got sftp up and running. just need to figure out how to point it at my www root, and allow KompoZer to publish files.
<bioterror> cd /var/www/
<bioterror> or what ever it is :D
<huge-n00b> yep... I'm using vsftpd, seems pretty straightforward
<huge-n00b> bioterror: thanks for your help, but it's 3:00am local, I'm off to get some sleep, fresh eyes in the morning, Grey cup, Poker and Beers in the afternoon... Good night!
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, hey thanks for the help
<hobgoblin> ?
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, on the forum script
<hobgoblin> oic - is that you?
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, wilee-nilee
<hobgoblin> ooooh - hi again then :)
<hobgoblin> I actually almost deleted the post - but in the end decided it would be good to leave it so others might find it and not do it lol
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, I forget my last nic this one seemed more appropriate
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, hey you all practice an amazing amount of tolerance
<hobgoblin> nit-wit: and hobgoblin is a lot more appropriate than forestpiskie
<hobgoblin> well we try :)
<hobgoblin> I'd not be a good admin though ...
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, the new users using wubi don't recognize the power of a OSS cd
<hobgoblin> nope :)
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, cleans, scours, installs lilo, and the disc for recovery
<nit-wit> hobgoblin,  back to the forums I figured you were on over here.
<hobgoblin> lol
<karthick87> hiyas hobgoblin
<geekosopher> karthick87: whats up?
<karthick87> geekosopher: hi i am doing good.How'z you?
<geekosopher> good... so got your kickstart with documentation?
<bioterror> ;invite leszek
<Prakhar> i have problem with my wireless router dhcp connection..........
<Prakhar> hello ........... ubuntu users................. if any body can help me out?????????
<UndiFineD> hello Prakhar
<Prakhar> hello ........
<UndiFineD> what is the issue
<Prakhar> i am having intel PRO/Wireless 3945 and i have package iwl3945
<Prakhar> i am trying to connect to my wireless router
<Prakhar> with a connection named GURUSHIKHAR having dhcp server
<UndiFineD> does your computer "see" the router ?
<Prakhar> on connecting through "iwconfig" i m able to connect and i m getting access point too.........
<UndiFineD> ok :)
<Prakhar> but i am unable to ping any of the computers on the network
<UndiFineD> mostlikely you did not recieve an ip from the router
<Prakhar> yes...........
<UndiFineD> what is the output of: sudo ifconfig wlan0
<UndiFineD> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Prakhar> you mean iwconfig wlan0?
<UndiFineD> no ifconfig
<Prakhar> its showing my network's essid and access point
<Prakhar> actually right now i m unable to connect to internet on my ubuntu ............so i m using windows to access internet
<Prakhar> i m not using ubuntu right now ............. unable to paste output
<UndiFineD> aha
<UndiFineD> I was expecting something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537497/
<UndiFineD> instead of my eth0 it would be your wlan0, with no ip
<UndiFineD> with ip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537498/
<Cheri703> I reinstalled ubuntu on my desktop the other day, and the same thing that has happened in the past happened again. For a while, everything is fine, and then for some reason, my home folder changes ownership to root...
<UndiFineD> sudo chown -r cheri /home/cheri
<Cheri703> yeah, I can do that, but I don't know WHY it's happening in the first place!
<Cheri703> (and thanks :) )
<UndiFineD> why ? I have seen strange thing happening with encrypted home directories
<Cheri703> not encrypted
<UndiFineD> does it happen often ? like once a week
<UndiFineD> I am thinking of a crontab command that fails
<Cheri703> no, just after every reinstall...not sure if some setting gets changed because I use pysdm to setu p the auto mount for my second hdd
<UndiFineD> possible backup issues
<UndiFineD> reinstall yeah that will do it :) if your user changes user id's
<Cheri703> well, my normal setup is: Ubuntu (with home folder) installed on a formatted 20gb hdd, all of my storage on a 320gb hdd that is linked to the other with symlinks in the home folder
<UndiFineD> when you first install and create user cheri, it has userid 1001, on the seond install it might become userid 1002, denying you access to files own by non-existant or owned by user 1001
<Cheri703> Had full access to the home folder, then suddenly had the locks on them
<Cheri703> second hdd is fine
<UndiFineD> here is an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537502/ user 108 and 135 run but have incorrect users in /etc/passwd
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<UndiFineD> now that i look closer, this might actually cause one of my problems, hal
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> hey, UndiFineD, can I pm you?
<UndiFineD> always
<Prakhar> sorry Undefined ........ i was disconnected
<UndiFineD> wb Prakhar
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> aha
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> I was expecting something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537497/
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> instead of my eth0 it would be your wlan0, with no ip
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> with ip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537498/
<Prakhar> Please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/537530/
<Prakhar> its the output of "sudo ifconfig wlan0"
<Prakhar> Hello ..................... Mr. Undefined
<UndiFineD> indeed Prakhar , you did not recieve and IPv4 address
<UndiFineD> maybe you can temporary set a static one in the same range from the wireless router so atleast you can get online
<Prakhar> ok ..... let me try
<Prakhar> ok.. i got connected to my network..............now i have to make a pppoe connection
<Prakhar> i am trying to use pppconfig for that....
<Prakhar> i am not getting what is "Modem com port" and how to find suitable one in my case
<Prakhar> Hello........ Mr. Undefined
<UndiFineD> sorry Prakhar I do not know
<UndiFineD> maybe someone else can take over, I am in a meeting
<Prakhar> sorry to disturb............. bye
<Prakhar> thax for the help..........
<UndiFineD> come again soon Prakhar :)
<Prakhar> :)
<Prakhar> yap..........
<Prakhar> can anybody help me out on pppconfig..........................
<Prakhar> can anybody help me out on pppconfig.......................... hello ubuntu users...............
<Cheri703> !patience
<ubot2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<punkaroo> Hi! Does anyone have any experience running Lucid Lynx on a Mac?
<punkaroo> I installed the 64 bit version on my MacBook Pro 4,1 and I cannot connect to my wireless network.
<Prakhar> if any body knows how to configure modem in wireless router for wvdial..........................  in ubuntu
<Prakhar> hello...................... ubuntu users...................................
<huge-n00b> Hi, just lurking until I figure out what I'll need help with today :D
<huge-n00b> Prakhar: someone should be along in a moment
<zkriesse> !ask | Prakhar
<ubot2> Prakhar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bioterror> Prakhar, your sentence makes no sense
<Prakhar> actually , i have a router provided by my hostel
<Prakhar> for connecting to broadband , i need to make a PPPoE connection
<Prakhar>  wirelessly
<Prakhar> but wvdial is unable to find modem!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Prakhar> i m using wvdialconf for first time use
<Prakhar> no /dev/modem is there
<bioterror> I've no experience with PPPoE since I've always owned a real internet connection :(
<Prakhar> ok.........
<Prakhar> can any other person help me!!!!:)
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE some information about PPPoE
<walkkenn> Hi, when I set up Ubuntu on my netbook I partitioned 52GB of my hard drive for the windows original OS.  Is there a way I can repartition now and get more of that space for my Ubuntu?
<Eleanor> Backup, then try gparted to resize your Ubuntu partition
<Eleanor> 1st tme, worked well for me, second time all data went phut.
<walkkenn> Which data?  I really don't care about anything on the windows side.
<Eleanor> your ubuntu partition data ... it can vanish, too
<walkkenn> How do I back that up?
<Eleanor> walkkenn: Try this http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT2280165098.html
<walkkenn> Thanks, reading it now
<walkkenn> I am running ubuntu 10.4, is that 32 or 64 bit
<aveilleux> walkkenn: All Ubuntu versions come in 32- or 64-bit variations.
<aveilleux> walkkenn: To get your architecture, open Terminal and run uname -r
<walkkenn> I am probably running 32 but I just want to be sure.  How can you tell?
<aveilleux> walkkenn: I just said how
<Eleanor> walkkenn: Backup specific to Ubuntu here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 but the other link is a fantastic system, hoever, you may have to tweak the instructions for your particular setup
<walkkenn> It says: 2.6.32-25-generic  I assuming that means 32 bit
<aveilleux> uname -r returned that?
<aveilleux> walkkenn: try uname -a
<yofel> walkkenn: what does uname -a say??
<yofel> -?
<walkkenn> Linux HAL2 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<bioterror> i686 = 32bit
<aveilleux> walkkenn: x86 is 32-bit, so if you se i486 or i686 then it means 32-bit
<aveilleux> walkkenn: x86_64 is 64-bit
<walkkenn> OK, thanks
<Eleanor> Can someone please tell me how to fix this error message that just started popping up when installing software?  ¨update-binfmts: warning: /usr/share/binfmts/cli: no executable /usr/bin/cli found, but continuing anyway as you request¨
<Eleanor> All I can find from a google hunt is people who also have developed my problem, but none who have solved it - is that a common experience or am I missing something?
<stlsaint> Eleanor: strange error
<aveilleux> Eleanor: Does it prevent anything from being installed?
<thewrath> hey guys
<thewrath> wow i was in the wrong channel
<Eleanor> Things seem to install alright - but it looks like such an ominous warning ...
<Eleanor> cli = command line interpreter, right - doesn´t my friend bash need that?
<aveilleux> Eleanor: Yes but BASH is the CLI.
<Eleanor> stlsaint: all my errors are strnge - my computer does not know how to have ordinary ones
<Eleanor> aveilleux: well, it is still there - we were just chatting
<Eleanor> I thought bash was a shell that instructed a cli at a lower level
<thewrath> aveilleux and Eleanor, no bash is not a CLI
<thewrath> Eleanor, you are correct
<Eleanor> I remember talking hex to an early Unix cli and then came Korn and we all were relieved
<thewrath> right
<thewrath> windows also has a CLI
<Eleanor> the cli handles system calls like stat(), doesn´t it?
<thewrath> stat is used in what language
<Eleanor> POSIX function
<thewrath> i beleive so yes
<Eleanor> After a decade of (urrgggh) of MS-hits it is good to get down to the nitty gritty of computing again, but the GNU/Linux learning curve is still steep at first - you folk are such a help
<joe1234> is there a way to boot cd from terminal instead of the startup boot menu? because my startup boot menu isn't recognizing my 10.4 cd (p.s. I'm trying to down grade)
<bioterror> joe1234, downgrade how?
<joe1234> basically a new clean reinstall because i'm having problems with 10.10
<bioterror> yeah
<joe1234> so is there anyway to run it from the terminal?
<bioterror> your cd has a defect or something?
<bioterror> and no, you cant install it from terminal when using that hard drive
<joe1234> dammit
<joe1234> alright i'll try again
<zkriesse> !language | joe1234
<ubot2> joe1234: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<pedro3005> I don't see anything innappropiate
<gnumerous> My primary ubuntu 10.10 desktop is no longer turning on the ethernet, when i reboot it does have blinking lights on the adapter but before i can long in the power lights go dead. I tried a few ifup / ifdown and other commands but now don't have ideas on how to turn on the adapter, need help and direction for further testing
<bioterror> sudo dhclient eth0
<bioterror> gnumerous, try that in terminal
<gnumerous> bioterror: okay, will run to that machine
<gnumerous> bioterror: the dhclient ran and ended up with no dhcpoffers.  i also double checked and the ethernet cable is plugged in snug.
<bioterror> is your dhcpd server okay?
<gnumerous> not to sound ignorant, but this laptop and the desktop in question plug into the same router
<gnumerous> bioterror: the network stopped working after i came out of sleep mode, sometimes network or audio doesn't work after coming out of sleep, i don't know if that helps any
<bioterror> something wrong with the kernel then
<bioterror> what does dmesg say?
<gnumerous> just so i know what your asking, you want me to run dmsg command and paste to the ubutnu-past or where you asking about the eth0 current settings?
<Cheri703> gnumerous: have you tried disconnecting wireless *within ubuntu, not the cord* and waiting til the message clears, and then reconnecting it?
<gnumerous> cheri703: I am not clear on what you mean by disconnecting. i used the ifup and ifdown, is there a different command i should try?
<Cheri703> are you using gnome?
<gnumerous> yes
<Cheri703> ok, if you click on the network icon and choose disconnect (perhaps that's the same as ifup and ifdown, I dunno)
<Cheri703> my wireless does a thing where it won't connect after sleep, and disconnecting and leaving it for a minute, and then reconnecting seems to help :/
<bioterror> gnumerous, well yeah, it would be nice to know what dmesg prompts and you could pastebin it
<bioterror> !pastebin |gnumerous
<ubot2> gnumerous: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gnumerous> cheri703: for some reason my laptop has networkmanager applet, but my desktop doesn't seem to have.
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> I can't remember how to bring it up, perhaps bioterror can say? (sorry)
<gnumerous> bioterror: going to pull out my usb and copy dmesg, brb in a min
<bioterror> Cheri703, alt+f2 and "nm-applet"
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> thanks
<gnumerous> bioterror: sorry for lengh of the paste and i was unable to pipe the output to a file so its a terminal copy http://paste.ubuntu.com/537630/
<Cheri703> gnumerous: see above for how to open the applet
<bioterror> gnumerous, you've just rebooted
<gnumerous> bio: correct, within and hour or so
<bioterror> and you have Intel Pro 1000
<bioterror> gnumerous, someone is playing fallout 3! ;D
<bioterror> [   19.940366] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<gnumerous> bioterror: i installed but couldn't get passed the naming, and it freezes..so i keep the dvd there till i fix
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> network should be usable with these command
<bioterror> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<bioterror> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<bioterror> sudo dhclient eth0
<bioterror> if not, then we really must dig this problem
<thewrath> hey alL!
<bioterror> I think I'll take another 4mg dosage of Hydrochloride ;)
<bioterror> so I'm here for a while till I get to bed
<gnumerous> bioterror: OMG, u has fixed the problem and firefox is pulling up LOLcats sucessfully! Mrow!
<bioterror> niiice
<thewrath> lolcats?
<gnumerous> thewrath: i bow to my cat overlords, and wanted to find humor in solving a very stressful issue to me.
<Cheri703> thewrath: www.icanhascheezburger.com
<Cheri703> if you don't know what lolcats are
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> http://aggregatemadbox.com/bloggregate/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/longcat.jpg I like longcats more
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> wat is everyone up to
<paultag> thewrath, I just got your FB message, what's up?
<thewrath> hey paul
<paultag> oy
<thewrath> trying to get back on the team that is all
<thewrath> again
<thewrath> since i have been inactive for ever
<paultag> aye
<thewrath> umm.... would you be willing to be my "sponsor" if  i need one
<paultag> thewrath, I don't have a ton of time, but yeah. I can
<thewrath> okay
<paultag> thewrath, Cheri703 is my padawan right now
<thewrath> that is fine
<thewrath> ah i see
<paultag> thewrath, but I can help if you need it, you're an ex-member, so it should be painless
<thewrath> that is what i figured
<thewrath> just wnat to have my ducks in a row in case i have to go through all that
<thewrath> i talked to nhandler ealirer
<thewrath> *earlier
<thewrath> i am setting up a Ubuntu Kickstart server
<thewrath> hey walkkenn
<thewrath> what did we have to set up?
<walkkenn> I am trying to join 15GB of unmounted disc space to my /home space
<thewrath> you mean to mount it first i believe
<thewrath> then then allocate to that logical volume if i remmeber my linux cheat sheet from work
<walkkenn> I am a total nob
<thewrath> anyone confirm my answer?
<thewrath> hello yeedl
<yeedl> hey wrath
<walkkenn> but I am trainable
<thewrath> walkkenn, that is always good lol
<yeedl> just got ubuntu netbook remix 10.10, was hopin for some help
<thewrath> walkkenn, just wait until someone can confirm my statement
<thewrath> before i start disclosing commands
<walkkenn> I am using 10.4 on a netbook
<yeedl> yea, was thinkin of goin down to the  .04
<thewrath> really quick walkkenn when you run df -kh what is the output, paste it to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<thewrath> yeedl, i believe 10.04 is LTS
<yeedl> hmph, 10.10 was the default version to download on the website
<walkkenn> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<walkkenn> /dev/sda6             9.7G  4.1G  5.1G  45% /
<walkkenn> none                  491M  284K  491M   1% /dev
<walkkenn> none                  496M  608K  495M   1% /dev/shm
<walkkenn> none                  496M  208K  495M   1% /var/run
<walkkenn> none                  496M     0  496M   0% /var/lock
<walkkenn> none                  496M     0  496M   0% /lib/init/rw
<walkkenn> none                  9.7G  4.1G  5.1G  45% /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs
<walkkenn> /dev/sda7              84G   21G   59G  27% /home
<paultag> !pastebin | walkkenn
<ubot2> walkkenn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yeedl> i was hopin to know if there was any which way to place an app of my choice on the lefthand bar, since i removed a few and the emptiness is killin me
<thewrath> walkkenn, where is the 15gb u want to kick over to /home
<yeedl> also, is there a keyboard shortcut to pop open a run dialogbox, like in windows?
<thewrath> or is it not mounted?
<thewrath> yeedl, i punt to paultag or someone else.
<thewrath> hey ultush
<thewrath> hey GrafeX
<UndiFineD> yeedl, ALT+F2
<yeedl> undifined, that doesnt seem to work on my ubuntu
<UndiFineD> odd
<walkkenn> I've got the 15 GB then 8 GB unallocated then 1.5 linux swap then 10 GB / then 62 GB /home
<yeedl> i know, right? damn this netbook remix. i want it unmixed. heh
<walkkenn> Does it have to move over right next to it for linux to recognize it as space for it to use?
<ultush> hi thewrath, new to Ubuntu and IRC, will lurk for a while
<thewrath> lol yeedl
<thewrath> if it is mounted df  -kh should see it
<thewrath> it will have ot be formatted first i beleive
<thewrath> so much extra space do you want to allocate to /home?
<thewrath> I see you have 84G total for /home and 21G used leaving 59G left
<thewrath> hey nit-wit
<thewrath> paultag, we need to have what accounts set up?
<thewrath> like on launchpad, etc?
<yofel> walkkenn: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' so we have the partition layout?
<nit-wit> thewrath, hey
<walkkenn> OK, I was making the assumption that that would be the appropriate place for it.  I want the space to be used by ubuntu should I allocate it somewhere else?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-21
<raubvogel> Can anyone explain me the deal with 127.0.1.1? How is it used? Must I have the hostname for a machine suing dhcp associated with that IP always?
<philipballew> raubvogel, i am not sure
<philipballew> but you could try #ubuntu-server as well
<philipballew> or #ubuntu
<Chacious> does anyone know of an "app" in ubuntu, not another distro that is a good media center?
<Chacious> everything im finding is another distorbution
<mysteriousdarren> just install the media center for ubuntu, what exactly are you looking for? VLC works awesome
<Chacious> "the" media center for ubuntu?
<Chacious> ill have a look but didnt see anything in software center
<Chacious> basically looking to stream stuff over the network from linux to windows
<Chacious> was debating on jus doing a winamp local shoutcast but not sure how well that would do videos
<mysteriousdarren> I have used VLC for streaming alot works awesome
<Chacious> from linux to windows as well?
<Chacious> sweet
<mysteriousdarren> google it, ya works cross platform
<Chacious> i wanna have my external hd hooked to my linux box coz it's my always on boinc server
<mysteriousdarren> nice
<Chacious> if i install it through terminal "vlc" will it give me the gui version as well?
<philipballew> yes
<mysteriousdarren> yes
<Chacious> i have putty on my windows machine so i dont have to run to my old laptop every time i want to do something on linux
<Chacious> k thx
<Chacious> and my new laptop i take with me when i go places for longer than a couple hours so I can putty home and check stuff
<Chacious> so i dont like to have my external hd hooked to it installing thanx
<Chacious> gotta install a remote desktop app so i dont have to run to my linux box  at all hehe
<mysteriousdarren> ya i have one on my touchpad so I can just not get off the couch
<Chacious> had vnc4server running at one time, but had issues getting it to create a virtual deskto pfor it rather than using physical one and turning monitor on
<Chacious> very handy :)
<Chacious> I was going to dual boot xp/ubuntu if my new laptop came with vista lol
<Chacious> going to college so i do need some semblance of windows
<Chacious> i have boinc "always on" on that laptop so im going to see how the performance is :)
<mysteriousdarren> boinc...I need to get back into that
<Chacious> i have both my laptops always on right now going to set my newer one to run for 5 hours than sleep since older one is always on
<Chacious> save lil energy
<mysteriousdarren> decent specs? I had 4 laptops and 5 desktops, but the heat uff da
<Chacious> sweet!
<Chacious> my old laptop is a crappy in tel 1.3 ghz 1.25 gb ram inspiron 1200 running ubuntu my newer one is an amd dual core laptop
<mysteriousdarren> ya I am about ready to get two quad cores and maybe see how that runs
<Chacious> mmmm
<Chacious> i was going to buy an amd phenom 2 x4 a while back but instead of buying the chip i stupidly bought an android phone
<Chacious> kick myself every day for that
<mysteriousdarren> it gets too hot though sometimes, not the heat of just one or two but all of them are a lil much
<Chacious> o
<Chacious> no need for a heater than :)
<mysteriousdarren> ya feels like a blowtorch
<Chacious> o wow
<mysteriousdarren> ya get the idea
<mysteriousdarren> use lubuntu too for your laptop
<mysteriousdarren> makes it fly!
<mike1987> Hello, im fairly new to Ubuntu, ive been using for maybe a year on my desktop, recently installed it on my SFF pc thats plugged into my 60" 600hz plasma TV, only thing is my refresh for 1920x1080 is stuck at 60hz and looks god awful, ive look online at a Askubuntu question for 11.10 followed the xrandr commands but still no joy, is there a gui way of doing this on 11.10?
<Snicksie> maybe its a graphical card driver problem mike1987, did you install those drivers? If not, it means you work on the standard drivers, which will work, but will let you do less than might be possible with your card
<CrazyThinker> Is there any way to hide the edges of apps in ubuntu launcher
<duanedesign> hello CrazyThinker
<duanedesign> CrazyThinker: not sure i understand
<CrazyThinker> duanedesign, I've installed Compiz config
<CrazyThinker> duanedesign, Did you get my messages?
<ToeTag> is anyone available to help talk me through using netbootin to run a 'live cd' (via usb stick) of lubuntu?
<ToeTag> i've booted from the usb and have a menu, but only see options for 'install'-type stuff, nothing about 'try without....' etc
<stlsaint> ToeTag: is there a "Default" option?
<agemyth> hello!
<inference> how do i format a separate hard disk from the command line? im not sure how to designate which to format
<geirha> First off, run    sudo fdisk -l   to list all harddrives and their partitions.
<inference> so the one i want is /dev/sda
<geirha> You best be sure :)
<geirha> If that's the one, you run   sudo fidk /dev/sda   to partition it.
<geirha> err, not fidk, fdisk
<geirha> weird typo
<inference> http://pastebin.com/CstvuPcs
<inference> i want the one with 2 tb
<geirha> Hm. GPT, never had any experience with that partition table.
<geirha> fdisk will probably allow you to overwrite it with an msdos partition table, which your other two disks are using.
<inference> its all gibberish to me :(
<inference> gpt?
<inference> one of my disks should be using the linux file system
<inference> and i have another 1tb and another 2tb drive
<geirha> Hm? According to your pastebin you have one 2TB drive and two 1TB drives
<inference> yeah
<inference> one of those 1tb should be in a l;inux file system
<geirha> /dev/sdc has a linux partition and a swap partition. A typical "Ubuntu installer use whole disk" setup
<geirha> /dev/sdb has a windows partition, probably NTFS with a Windows install
<inference> should i use a particular file system for large drives
<mysteriousdarren> what are you gonna use it for?
<inference> archiving torrents mysteriousdarren
<mysteriousdarren> used with linux or windows or both?
<mysteriousdarren> used with raid?
<inference> linux, alone
<mysteriousdarren> ext4 is what I use, some admins like ext2 or 3 for speed. Depends on archiving, and how much fallback is needed.
<inference> it seems after formatting that i cant access it...
<inference> any idea why?
<mysteriousdarren> ext3 is stable and ext4 is fast take your pick
<inference> i mount it and the only folder in there is 'lost+found' and i cant add any data
<mysteriousdarren> formatting? what did you do?
<mysteriousdarren> permissions?
<inference> i created a partition and formatted it
<mysteriousdarren> on a hd? internal?
<inference> yes
<mysteriousdarren> set permissions for yourself as owner
<inference> er
<inference> how does one go about that
<mysteriousdarren> I'm looking for a link
<geirha> sudo chown "$USER:" /the/mount/point
<geirha> $USER will expand to the username you logged in with
<inference> automatically or i need to replace it?
<inference> is the mount point /media/ or dev/sda1
<mysteriousdarren> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112550
<mysteriousdarren> this will take care of it all
<inference> fantastic, thanks
<mysteriousdarren> your welcome
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-22
<BillyZ> Does anyone know how to bring up the classic desktop in Ubuntu 11:10?
<Casey> Hello. I would like to ask how to unmount a partition when the partition I would like to unmount isn't mounted
<inference> why would you need to unmount it then casey
<inference> nvm
<inference> kids these days
<dutchman79> hi all
<dutchman79> I need help updating/installing my adobe flash player, please
<BillDR> hi dutchman, what problem are you having?
<dutchman79> I can't get the terminal window to go to the area where I downloaded the file. So I can extract it to the mozilla folder
<BillDR> Does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dutchman79> checking it now
<dutchman79> no go. I still getting nothing
<dutchman79> each time I copy the code for the file location, I get this, "bash: cd: /home/user/Downloads: No such file or directory"!!!
<BillDR> try dragging the folder to the terminal window and it will write the exact path on the terminal window
<dutchman79> i'll give it a try now
<geirha> Is your username really "user" ?
<dutchman79> It now says permission denied. AAAARRRRRRGGGGGG!!!! :-(
<compiledkernel> geirha: that would be rather awkward, no?
<dutchman79> who? me
<BillDR> type sudo before the command
<geirha> No, sudo cd won't work
<geirha> cd ~/Downloads
<BillDR> oh, yes of course...
<dutchman79> I tried sudo & then the command. Typed in my password & now I get an error saying, " command not found"
<BillDR> sory, sudo for cd is no good. try what geirha said
<geirha> dutchman79: It would help to see what instructions you are following.
<dutchman79> I'm following the ones from here, "http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/installing-flash"
<dutchman79> under the heading, "Installing the flash plugin manually"
<geirha> dutchman79: Ok, in your terminal, if you run the following:   ls ~
<geirha> do you see Downloads in the list? if not maybe there's one with your language's translation of Downloads?
<dutchman79> yes
<dutchman79> got it
<geirha> When the instructions say  cd /home/user/Downloads, it expects you to replace "user" with your username.
<geirha> And as I hinted to earlier, if you install Ubuntu in your own language, Downloads may not be named Downloads, but the equivalent word in your language.
<geirha> So you may have to change both.
<geirha> The next two commands in those instructions should work as is though.
<dutchman79> I'll try it with my username
<geirha> Instead of /home/user you can use ~ though. ~ is magical and means "My homedir". Hence  cd ~/Downloads
<stlsaint> geirha: sup
<stlsaint> magical huh? lol
<geirha> stlsaint: Hi :)
<geirha> What, you have a better explanation? :P
<dutchman79> I got the file extraction working. Now having trouble doing the cp command
<geirha> What's the error message?
<dutchman79> cannot create regular file & no such file or directory
<geirha> Hm. So you don't have /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ ? weird.
<geirha> Make sure you didn't make a typo, and keep in mind that pathnames are case sensitive. /Usr is not the same as /usr
<dutchman79> I do, but when I type in the location it says those errors. I can try again
<stlsaint> meh, screw it. make the folder yourself ;)
 * stlsaint doesn't know the overall issue being discussed though so......
<geirha> He's doing http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/installing-flash#w_installing-the-flash-plugin-manually
<dutchman79> I got it working!!!! Yeah :) All I did was when to the folder, selected a file already in there, right clicked on it, selected properties & copied the file location
<BillDR> well done
<dutchman79> TY all for your help. I very much appreciate it
<BillDR> I was about to propose an alternative to flash if it didn't work but better like this...
<philipballew> Hey can someone tell me why my ip is saying im in germeny
<pleia2> we can't see your IP (you have a cloak) and what is saying you're in germany?
<pleia2> geolocation by IP is not a perfect science
<inference> all science is perfect science
<inference> otherwise its not science
<pleia2> inference: not helpful
<philipballew> yeah, pleia2 Hulu also says i am outside america
<pleia2> philipballew: bummer :( not going through a proxy or anything?
<philipballew> Not that i am aware of. I have a proxy set up in Auburn, but nothing in germeny. seems odd.
<pleia2> could just be the address you're coming in on is misclassified with hulu
<pleia2> strange that it would be to a whole different continent though, only time I ever had this trouble was with tunnels (my ipv6 address showed up as asian for a while)
<raubvogel> raubvogel
<philipballew> possibly, also the school here might be doing something weird. but i had someone try on their mac and it said san diego
<raubvogel> Sorry for that
<Unit193> Either try going to http://whatismyip.com and telling us (or PM me/say in ot), or join with another client without identifing to NickServ (Double check could help)
<Unit193> raubvogel: Least you didn't say your nickserv pass :)
<raubvogel> Unit193: lol
<philipballew> http://imagebin.org/185197
<philipballew> Well, I have class now. so igtg
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need to fix plymouth resolution
<asterismo> maybe i can add some xrandr line into some boot script?
<asterismo> anyone knows how?
<Unit193> !crosspost | asterismo
<ubot2> asterismo: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<asterismo> sorry
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-23
<iamweirdie> hi, can somebody help me fix this? i was updating my persistent usb and it said update failed. following suggestions, i did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/746506/
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> is there any overclocking channel?
<asterismo> i wish to learn to use rovclock in order to overclock my ATI Radeon 9600 video card
<asterismo> under ubuntu
<inference> hmm asterismo
<inference> i have no idea
<inference> why you would want to
<asterismo> yeah
<nlsthzn> overclock = more megahurtz :)
<philipballew> Hey, my ip address says i am in germeny and I dont remember setting up any proxy. any ideas?
<bioterror> what's your ipaddress?
<philipballew> 141.76.45.34
<bioterror> inetnum:        141.76.0.0 - 141.76.255.255
<bioterror> netname:        TUDINF-LAN
<bioterror> descr:          Technische Universitaet Dresden
<bioterror> country:        DE
<bioterror> admin-c:        CK29-RIPE
<philipballew> Yeah. this is odd
<bioterror> how so?
<bioterror> does ifconfig give you that ip address?
<philipballew> I live in california
<philipballew> lets see
<bioterror> should not take that long :D
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747050/
<bioterror> so you got it from the router
<bioterror> check your router or your web browser / ubuntu settings
<philipballew> well no
<bioterror> I'm off from work
<philipballew> this has happened on two different networks
<philipballew> Nice!
<bioterror> check which ip address your router has if you're at home
<bioterror> or check your settings
<bioterror> quite simple
<philipballew> bioterror, http://imagebin.org/185311
<philipballew> this is why happens when i try to log into my router. it wont let me
<philipballew> bioterror,
<diatomaceous> Hi everyone.  I have a dell precision M6600 and I'm using the open-source radeon drivers.  Unfortunately, I seem to having problems with booting and shutting down.. every other time or so (it's not perfectly consistent), the system just hangs.  When booting, it'll get to the purple background, then freak out, then just go black.  When shutting down, the ubuntu logo will be there and the dots will be moving, then suddenly they just stop and rem
<diatomaceous> In both cases I have to do a hard reset with my power button.
<diatomaceous> Anyone?
<holstein> diatomaceous: do you have TTY when the 'crash' happens ?
<holstein> i would try the proprietary drivers
<holstein> diatomaceous: http://paste.ubuntu.com/747113/
<diatomaceous> holstein: thank you.  I have tried the proprietary drivers.  Unfortunately there are rendering artifacts and the HDMI output on my laptop doesn't work at all with them.
<diatomaceous> For instance, the entire unity bar across the top of the screen is a fuscia mess, and fonts are unreadable
<holstein> i wouldnt expect better support from the open drivers
<diatomaceous> They've been absolutely great so far
<diatomaceous> (when it boots at all)
<holstein> if you have a freeze like that, you can try control+alt+F2 and sudo reboot
<holstein> diatomaceous: could be something with the drivers and the kernel you are using
<diatomaceous> thanks, someone else showed me that as well.. it works, but I'd rather figure out why it's freezing sometimes and fix that.
<holstein> diatomaceous: so, you can reboot without harming your hardware, without force restart
<holstein> i would try kernels... i would try going forward and back in kernel versions with that driver
<diatomaceous> Would my logs helps point at it?
<holstein> i would also try live CD's... knoppix, something non-debian... see if you get different results, and make a note of the driver and kernel versions
<diatomaceous> I'm curious if I didn't fully uninstall fglrx properly
<holstein> diatomaceous: you can test for that with an ubuntu live CD
<holstein> im sure theres a log somewhere, and you are welcome to wait around for someone that can help you find/interpret them... otherwise, im more of a hardware troubleshooter
<diatomaceous> that's actually good news.  Are you more familiar with nVidia?
<holstein> i have both
<diatomaceous> Have you had good luck with fglrx with firepro graphics cards?
<holstein> i dont have any firepro
<holstein> and i dont plan on getting any
<holstein> im not a gamer, so intel is typically just fine for my needs
<s-fox> Hello.
<coalwater> hey s-fox
<s-fox> Hello coalwater
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<s-fox> Hello.
<M0hi> wb s-fox
<s-fox> Hello M0hi
<M0hi> how is life s-fox ? busy?
<s-fox> Always.
 * M0hi is attending lubuntu meeting. its nearly 2 AM now :P
<diatomaceous> Would anyone here care to help me diagnose my booting/shutting down issues?
<bioterror> M0hi, welcome to my ubt meetings
<bioterror> :-----------------------D
<inference> Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask!
<diatomaceous> Ah, good point.  My problem is sometimes my laptop freezes at a black screen instead of fully booting into the desktop.  It happens about 2/3rds of the time I boot
<diatomaceous> The other 1/3rd of the time, it comes up just fine.
<diatomaceous> Shutting down is similar.. it hangs while the ubuntu logo is showing
<diatomaceous> I have to hard-reset with the power button both times
<diatomaceous> ne1?
<philipballew> QUESTION: I believe I am connected to a proxy server, but I have no idea how it happened and what to do? I dont remember connecting to one...\
<pleia2> philipballew: just web traffic or everything (ssh, etc)?
<pleia2> if it's just web stuff you should check the proxy settings in your browser
<philipballew> pleia2, Its web trafic I guess. Like hulu and youtube both tell me im in Germany. Maybe google chrome is doing something funky
<pleia2> philipballew: yeah, go to preferences > under the hood
<pleia2> there is a proxy section
<pleia2> err, "network"
<philipballew> yeah, I looked there and it says im using my computers settings.  Its odd, whenever i attempt to connect to the any router f any network i am on I get this
<philipballew> http://imagebin.org/185311
<philipballew> Also, this happened in sd and now when i am in norcal it is happening as well :)
<philipballew> I'll just play around with it pleia2 and see what I can find
<pleia2> philipballew: good luck :) I've never touched system-wide proxy settings so I'm not even sure where to begin there
<pleia2> (and glad you made it up to norcal safely!)
<philipballew> Got in a 5 am. Its just my laptop here. Maybe something accidental got downloaded. Who knows
<philipballew> hey pleia2 Thanks for the info I found some random package installed that was causing my trouble
<pleia2> philipballew: oh good! :)
<philipballew> for sure. Well have a good turkey day!
<JackyAlcine> TURKEY :)
<pleia2> you too :)
<philipballew> !vpn
<ubot2> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<inference> sorry diatomaceous
<inference> looks like nobody was willing to help
<M0hi> diatomaceous, Are you using 11.10 ?
<diatomaceous> yes I am
<M0hi> And your machine is up-to-date?
<diatomaceous> yup.
<diatomaceous> I'm currently using the open source radeon drivers, but I did try FGLRX as well.
<bioterror> probably it doesnt start DM
<diatomaceous> I worry they're somehow not completely removed.
<M0hi> bioterror, what about thelling him to restart DM?
<bioterror> if I remember right, with catalyst you used to have Xorg.conf
<bioterror> M0hi, yeah, I would suggest to try pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<M0hi> diatomaceous, ^
<diatomaceous> Yup, I've done this
<diatomaceous> it says failed to start X server
<bioterror> there you go
<bioterror> then you can start the service
<M0hi> Grrr! thats the DM issue
<bioterror> gdm if I got this right
<diatomaceous> it fails again
<diatomaceous> it looks like GDM is no longer
<M0hi> yeah it is
<bioterror> sudo service gdm restart
<bioterror> you might want to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<diatomaceous> trying now
<diatomaceous> says gdm is not installed
<bioterror> which flavour of ubuntu are you using?
<diatomaceous> Package 'gdm' is not installed and no info is available
<diatomaceous> vanilla 11.10
<diatomaceous> fresh install
<diatomaceous> 64bit
<bioterror> sounds weird
<bioterror> can you: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<diatomaceous> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<diatomaceous> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bioterror> oh sorry
<bioterror> my mistake
 * bioterror feels ashamed
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> it's lightdm
<diatomaceous> it's ok, I thought it was gdm too at first :)
<diatomaceous> that's why i'm in beginners
<diatomaceous> i feel like a beginner again
<diatomaceous> so.. reconfigure dm ?
<bioterror> you could
<bioterror> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<diatomaceous> ok running that
<diatomaceous> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missing
<diatomaceous> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing
<diatomaceous> i have to go for now though
<diatomaceous> thanks for the help
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> but if that doesnt solve it
<bioterror> then we have to check if you have xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<bioterror> and if it's making things messed up
<vulgarbulgar> hi guys i am having some trouble installing the linux driver for my Seiko SLP 200 printer
<vulgarbulgar> can anyone help?
<philipballew> vulgarbulgar, What makes you need to manually install?
<vulgarbulgar> it is not available from the cups driver listing
<vulgarbulgar> it is a small label printer
<vulgarbulgar> i found the driver package on the seiko website, but I cannot get the build to work
<s-fox> Goodbye,
<vulgarbulgar> it says that it cannot access cups/cups.h
<philipballew> vulgarbulgar, is the driver not in the kernel?
<vulgarbulgar> RasterToSIISLP.cxx:34:23: fatal error: cups/cups.h: No such file or directory
<vulgarbulgar> compilation terminated.
<vulgarbulgar> how can i check if its in the kernel?
<vulgarbulgar> anybody please help
<vulgarbulgar> it says that there is a missing filter in cups
<vulgarbulgar> anybody help please...
<holstein> vulgarbulgar: what is saying what message excatly?
<holstein> are you trying to add a printer?
<holstein> is this relavant? helpful?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269926
<vulgarbulgar> i just got it to work
<vulgarbulgar> i didn't have one of the libraries needed to build the install
<vulgarbulgar> N00B mistake
<vulgarbulgar> thank you though
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-24
<inference> so my keyboards mute button mutes, but it doesnt unmute
<inference> any solutions to that?
<philipballew_> Can I install linux onto an external hd when i am installing a version of linux with  a different architecture then the computer im using to boot the cd?
<holstein> philipballew_: that has not worked for me
<holstein> like PPC or something like that?
<philipballew_> holstein, kinda, its hppa proccessor
<philipballew_> off a hp-ux system
<holstein> philipballew_: im not familiar, but i think its going to depend on the kernel right?
<holstein> philipballew_: im heading out to sleep... o/
<philipballew_> maybe. Oh well.
<philipballew_> I might install via floppy
<holstein> good luck though... i think if it needs a special/different kernel, it wont boot on the 'host' machine
<holstein> mabye you could build it there though... i mean, its linux right? anything is possible...
<holstein> not sure where to look for that though
<holstein> philipballew_: no network? for a netboot?
<philipballew_> holstein, not sure I know how to do that
<holstein> philipballew_: also, check out PLOP... http://www.plop.at/
<philipballew_> alright. ill look tonight
<holstein> i boot USB for unetbootin on things that wont boot USB :)
<holstein> anyways... good evening o/
<philipballew_> OKAY! eat lots of turky tomorow
<RgCz> Hi, i need a little help here with a partition i have to install ubuntu. Can anyone help me out please?
<RgCz> I have an 80 gb free space partition, with no format right now. Can i install ubuntu directly into it?
<RgCz> Oh hi there, holstein lol.
<philipballew_> RgCz, Lets look at this
<philipballew_> you can install and the Ubuntu installer will format that partition and install ubuntu just fine
<RgCz> Ok, right now im looking at the create a new partition screen
<RgCz> i selected the 80 gb one
<RgCz> if i remember well, i need to have a boot, swap, / and /home partition insde that one right?
<RgCz> Right now the installer marks those 80 gb as free space and gparted marks it as unallocated
<philipballew_> RgCz, ubuntu should do that for you unless you do it all manually
<philipballew_> you dont even need to partition before you install. you can do that mid install
<RgCz> Yeah, that would been useful to know before partitoning. I could relocate those 80 gb but i dont know if ubuntu could take away some other 80 gb from my orginal disk.
<RgCz> This partition has to be formatted as ext4?
<philipballew_> it can be. i would start the instalation and see if you need to do any partiioning, but i think you'll be fine
<RgCz> ok. About the home, boot and swap, do i need to manually set up those partitions or will the installer set up those for me?
<philipballew_> It will do it all for you
<RgCz> Oh ok. And the partition i have, can it be logical? Or it needs to be primary?
<RgCz> And if its a dual boot, which device should i use for boot loader my windows (630 gb) or my ubuntu one( 80 gb)
<RgCz> I tried to click install but it tells he i have no root drive selected
<RgCz> So do i reformat the 80 gb as ext 4 and mount it as /
<RgCz> ?
<philipballew_> what type of installer are you using?
<RgCz> im using UNEtbooting
<RgCz> because i dont have cds or usbs to work with
<philipballew_> so that makes usb's?
<philipballew_> unless you mean something different
<RgCz> Well theres an option to install it to your hard drive and then run it from the booting screen
<RgCz> it takes me up to a functional ubuntu installer and ubuntu running in the back
<philipballew_> hum. i would not know
<RgCz> Well my main purpose was to install ubuntu studio, but that cd didnt detect my partition
<RgCz> haven't tried with the free space though, ima try it
<DeadKings> Anyone feel like hand holding a complete nOOb through a package install. I need to install crafty 23.4 to a specific folder and am clueless
<DeadKings> In fact I tried the built in get app and it installed it but I could not find it anywhere, to even run it much less move it
<geirha> DeadKings: You mean you installed it with  apt-get install crafty ?
<geirha> dpkg -L crafty    will show all the files it installed.
<geirha> It installs an executable /usr/games/crafty, which means you can just type crafty in your terminal to run it.
<geirha> Unless you've removed /usr/games from your PATH variable.
<Sidewinder1> geirha, He/she's currently getting help in #u for the situation..
<ashams> Unit193, ping
<ashams> anybody know how can find some1 on irc(which channels s/he's currently on)?
<holstein> ashams: you mean Unit193 ?
<ashams> no :)
<ashams> I already know where is Unit193 ?
<ashams> almost everywhere, Unit193 :P
<holstein> hehe... thats why i was asking foro elaboration :)
<holstein> ashams: you can /whois them
<ashams> holstein, it does not show that info :(
<holstein> ashams: it shows it for me
<holstein> and for you
<ashams> holstein, I'm doing something wrong
<holstein> i think a user can block that?... not sure
<holstein> ashams: try for me
<holstein>  /whois holstein
<holstein> if you see a list of channels, thats how its works
<holstein> channels, and other googies
<ashams> holstein, * [holstein] (~holstein@ubuntu/member/mikeh789): Mike Holstein
<ashams> * [holstein] #ubuntu-beginners
<ashams> * [holstein] card.freenode.net :Washington, DC, USA
<ashams> * [holstein] is logged in as mikeh789
<ashams> * [holstein] End of WHOIS list.
<holstein> goodies*
<holstein> ashams: must be client side then... what client are you using?
<ashams> holstein, but it did when i did it to myself
<ashams> Xchat
<ashams> that's mine: * [ashams] (~ashams@41.69.253.242): Ahmed Shams
<ashams> * [ashams] #ubuntu-classroom-backstage #ubuntu-leadership #ubuntu-community-team #ubuntu-bugs #ubuntu-beginners #ubuntu-eg #ubuntu-ps
<ashams> * [ashams] holmes.freenode.net :London, UK
<ashams> * [ashams] is connecting from *@41.69.253.242 41.69.253.242
<ashams> * [ashams] idle 00:00:28, signon: Thu Nov 24 16:19:48
<ashams> * [ashams] is logged in as ashams
<ashams> * [ashams] End of WHOIS list.
<ashams> holstein, will search on this
<holstein> ashams: yeah... im not sure, but its one of those things ive always wanted to understand more about
<holstein> ashams: try #freenode maybe ?
<ashams> holstein, thanks, if I found any, I'll tell you
<ashams> holstein, I got a reply: <mquin> ashams: /msg them and ask
<ashams> <ashams> can't I do it through whois?
<ashams> <mquin> only if they've chosen to make that information public
<ashams> <thumbs> ashams: not if they set +i
<holstein> yeah, thats true... initiate a query and ask
<holstein> i like to ask in a channel though, if its someone i dont know well
<holstein> i dont like to just start a /query with someone unannounced
<ashams> holstein, that's exactly why I'm asking for this :)
<nothingspecial> That was fun duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> nothingspecial: it was
<[styx]> hello
<[styx]> i am setting up a new linksys router
<[styx]> in the set up cd i am running using wine i get to the part where it tries to detect my wireless card
<[styx]> it disent find it
<[styx]> any help?
<[styx]> i couldnt find anything in google
<JackyAlcine> ndiswrapper
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-25
<nlsthzn> question, what would be the best way to back-up all e-mails and settings etc. for Thunderbird before an upgrade?
<JackyAlcine> Good question; doesn't it save it to a particular directory on your system? I'd say make a ~copy of that.
<Unit193> ~/.thunderbird/weird-stuff.default
<Unit193> Example: ~/.thunderbird/hs85pi77.default/
<JackyAlcine> Yup, that'd be it.
<nlsthzn> so just copy that and copy back when done?
<nlsthzn> cool... thanks all :)
 * nlsthzn bows down to the awesome BT
<Unit193> Eh, should update fine, but good to have a backup
<JackyAlcine> Yup.
<s-fox> Hello.
<Sidewinder1> Mornin'.
<s-fox> Good evening
<Sidewinder1> 08:40, here. :-)
<Sidewinder1> Workin' on my second cup..
<killybilly> hi, is there an actual distro chan for natty?
<killybilly> i need to know hot to install the graphic drivers in ths old notebook xD
<Snicksie> hm, killybilly, do you know what drivers you need?
<killybilly> nope, i was tryin to play a game via wine and asked about the black screen prob, they said it was cos the 32bit graphic drivers werent installed.. u_u
<Snicksie> hm, do you know what graphics card you got, killybilly ?
<killybilly> thats the problem, dunno which one is it
<killybilly> i was looking for it with the notebook model (thinkpad r51) but cant find any
<Snicksie> hm, okay
<Snicksie> here you can find out more howto install your drivers killybilly : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<killybilly> im using lspci an it says Intel Corporation 82855PM
<killybilly> ok ill check thanks
<Snicksie> okay, intel is possible... it can be an intel integrated graphics card ;)
<killybilly> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<killybilly>   -o== i think this one is xD
<Snicksie> yeah, thats more logical :)
<jxm> hi, how can i install a previous version of a program?
<holstein> jxm: i have always just fired up synaptic, and used 'force version' from the menu
<jxm> it's greyed
<Mohan_chml> you can download the package and intall it jxm
<Mohan_chml> manually8
<Mohan_chml> manually*
<jxm> synaptic can tell me the site?
<JackyAlcine> jxm: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jxm> nice
<JackyAlcine> If it's greyed; then it'd break your system if you try to install it.
<kapc> is it possible to install gnome-keyring-manager?
<JackyAlcine> # apt-get install gnome-keyring-manager
<JackyAlcine> What's preventing you?
<kapc> impossible to find gnome-keyring-manager
<kapc> litterally: E: Unable to locate package gnome-keyring-manager
<Gami> Dear channel, internet is somewhat unstable and often very slow when using Ubuntu. How do I fix this?
<Gami> I've spent the past few days googling similar issues and I've tried a few solutions including restarting the network(manager), fiddled with the settings, edited the network/interfaces file..
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-26
<sausagesquatch> hello
<sausagesquatch> can anyone help with my ubuntu install
<sausagesquatch> bobweaver: hello
<sausagesquatch> asterismo: hello
<sausagesquatch> bgl:hello
<asterismo> hello
<asterismo> shoot
<sausagesquatch> i downloaded wubi and then ubuntu but i cant get a cd or usb stick can you help me fi
<sausagesquatch> gureout a way to get it to boot
<asterismo> are you using windows?
<sausagesquatch> and i noticed the boot file is empty
<sausagesquatch> well the boot folder only contains an empty folder called grub
<asterismo> give me a sec
<sausagesquatch> i think i got a bad download
<asterismo> check this out
<asterismo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<asterismo> also this
<asterismo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<sausagesquatch> you see someone is deciding what happens with my pc im fighting them by getting os i can use and they are doing everything to stop it
<asterismo> if this is not working may be you can tell me in which step are you stuck
<asterismo> i think those guides are very complete ones
<asterismo> try to follow those and you tell me
<asterismo> i'll be right here for like 1 or 2 hrs
<sausagesquatch> well its nothing but templates
<asterismo> explain
<sausagesquatch> hold on pal
 * M0hi hols on
<M0hi> holds* lol should never type when i am no seeing monitor
<sausagesquatch> asterismo : i belive i figured it out
<sausagesquatch> someone else got my wubi download
<sausagesquatch> god darn virtual reality
<asterismo> i have a problem
<asterismo> i need help with Xubuntu
<asterismo> it appears to be that XFCE preferred applications do not remember selected apps, and every time i boot up my laptop there is no defined preferred app and when i click on "choose application", it does not have any app in the list, say, web browser... and i have to click in "other" and write custom command, say firefox. that occurs for all apps
<ParkaSpace> Hi. I'm trying to get my printer to work on Ubuntu. Supposedly it's supported, but needs a driver. I've downloaded it, but it is not wanting to install without a password for root.
<ParkaSpace> I'm pretty sure that I don't actually want to set a root password from what I've read...
<mutes> parkaspace you already set a root password
<nomnex> hi
<dropbear> is someone able to talk me though how to use chmod to change the permissions on an external drive I have. It for some reason after formatting reverted to be root only. but I want read/write privelages for all users etc
<dropbear> is someone able to talk me though how to use chmod to change the permissions on an external drive I have. It for some reason after formatting reverted to be root only. but I want read/write privelages for all users etc
<holstein> dropbear: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Mount_The_Drive
<holstein> the chown part in particular
<dropbear> thank you
<dropbear> I also have a rather strange questions. I updated to ubuntu 11.10 and now I have my desktop without anything down the side or along the top or anything. is there a simple fix to this?
<bioterror> simple fix, reinstall
<bioterror> another one could be removing ~/.gconf
<dropbear> oh okay
<dropbear> I will try that
<bioterror> and hmm
<bioterror> yeah, you could try with a new user account if it has the same proble
<bioterror> if so, I would probably purge gnome\* :P
<dropbear> okay
<dropbear> in relation to my earlier problem about trying to change the read/write for my drive. when I enter mount -a it tells me that my mount point does not exist
<holstein> dropbear: run fdisk -l
<dropbear> okay
<holstein> make sure the drive is showing up
<dropbear> it's there
<dropbear> it's /dev/sdb
<dropbear> bioterror: is there a way to reinstall 11.10 and keep all of my file... like through the update manager? rather than making a USB and booting with that
<holstein> i would always backup any data before reinstalling or whatever
<holstein> you can paste the output of sudo fdisk -l to a pastebin for closer inspection
<holstein> and elaborate as to what the isssue is...
<dropbear> I can't do anything with my external drive because in the drive propertiees it is all root only privelages. I tried editing fstab but when I enter mount -a it comes up telling me that my mount point does not exist
<holstein> dropbear: when i have added an external drive, i have followed the steps that in linked, and all has been well for me
<dropbear> ok
<spidy> hello
<spidy> I'm having some troubles with installing new version of PHP. Can someone help me?
<nlsthzn> Hi all. I am having a bit of trouble on my first Wordpress install.  The blog is up and running, and attempting my first post I tried to insert a few images but they are not showing up in the posts... Place holders but no images.  Any ideas?
<nlsthzn> Making some headway... the links to the images aren't correct... works when I manually edit them... just have to figure out now how to make them point to the correct images automatically
<UncleTuna> Howdy folks
<UncleTuna> Just recently installed 11.10 alongside my windows partittion
<UncleTuna> everything seems good so far, except that my monitor isn't recognized, video drivers we updated yesterday too
<Duvrazh> Is there anyone present who might be able to help troubleshoot a strange Server connectivity issue?
<duanedesign> hmm, dont think i can help much with that
<duanedesign> you can always ask away if someone knows it they will lwe you know
<Duvrazh> why not...
<Duvrazh> Ubuntu Server 11.10 - system ran fine until total network power-down today. Server can see and ping 192.168.1.1 (router) no problems, but can not connect to any other network devices or the internet. eth0 is up and running, receiving router-assigned dhcp address. No ideas.
<duanedesign> Duvrazh: if you type the command:  sudo lshw -C network
<duanedesign> does it sat CLAIMED, ENABLED, DISABLED, orUNCLAIMED
<Duvrazh> duanedesign: I don't see any of those...
<Duvrazh> I've got the following line labels in terminal
<Duvrazh> description, product, vendor, physical id, bus info, logical name, version, serial, size, capacity, width, clock, capabilities, configuration, resources
<Duvrazh> it can't ping beyond the router or subnet, but i can ssh into it
<duanedesign> ...yeah i  don't see it on mine either
<duanedesign> sorry i am not more help. I havea VPS so someone else srt up the networking
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-27
<VeePeeN> i would be very appreciative if someone could help me figure out my vpn...
<VeePeeN> i can connect and set up a tap0 through openvpn, but after that no internet until i disconnect
<c0nc0lic> hi, is this the right place to ask about build questions?
<JackyAlcine> c0nc0lic: don't ask to ask; just ask! :)
<c0nc0lic> thanks
<c0nc0lic> i'm trying to build a project from source
<c0nc0lic> it's pretty old; the last update was in 2007 or 2008
<c0nc0lic> so when i configure, it says glibc should be between 2.02 and 2.10
<c0nc0lic> but i have 2.13
<c0nc0lic> is there a way i can tell it to be happy with 2.13?
<JackyAlcine> No, it needs that; you'd break the ABI (application binary interoperability) otherwise.
<JackyAlcine> It wouldn't work.
<c0nc0lic> oh ok
<c0nc0lic> i looked at downgrading my libc, but for oneiric it only has 2.13 in the repository
<JackyAlcine> You could try downloading the source of glib 2.02 through 2.10 and continue building but since it's so old, it might need dozens of outdated dependencies.
<c0nc0lic> oh
<c0nc0lic> another idea i had was to install a ubuntu version from that time period in a VM
<JackyAlcine> Yup; if anything, try running a older version of Ubuntu, like 9.10 or 10.04 and see if it works there.
<JackyAlcine> c0nc0lic: +1, good thinking.
<c0nc0lic> cool
<c0nc0lic> i'll try that out
<c0nc0lic> thanks for the help
<JackyAlcine> No problem.
<UncleTuna> howdy all
<UncleTuna> <- Beginner, just throwing that out 1st
<UncleTuna> been reading the forums and such, I use an inVidia graphics card
<UncleTuna> could that be the reason for the seeming lag I get when manipulating workspaces and starting up apps?
<IAmNotThatGuy> UncleTuna, What is your machine config? and what exactly happens in your machine
<IAmNotThatGuy> ?
<UncleTuna> Sorry, seeking conversation more than help.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hi =]
<UncleTuna> Howdy heh heh
<IAmNotThatGuy> Welcome to Ubuntu Beginners. For offtopic, you can come to #ubuntu-beginners-team and talk to us =]
<UncleTuna> understood
<UncleTuna> but my banter was Ubuntu related.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okay...
<UncleTuna> I was just wondering id anyone else had noticed anything involving 11.10, invidia drivers/cards, and an amd64
<IAmNotThatGuy> Well IAmNotThatGuy ;D
<UncleTuna> hah
<UncleTuna> I have much more reading to do. As of the past 2 days, I'm liking it
<IAmNotThatGuy> Great
<UncleTuna> ok, so what to Ubuntu Beginners chat about? nothing overly technical?
<IAmNotThatGuy> UncleTuna, Here we provide support. we have team and we have many works there ;D
<UncleTuna> I'll stop pestering you...gotta find a new irc chat client
<IAmNotThatGuy> xchat ?
<UncleTuna> whichever was default with 11.10
<UncleTuna> see, now there's a problem. I'm pointing and clicking and I can't say what chat client I'm using.
<IAmNotThatGuy> you can click help and look at about
<IAmNotThatGuy> if it is irissi, then you wont find one
<UncleTuna> years back I used irssi, is that the same as irissi
<IAmNotThatGuy> err I  made the typo lol :P
<UncleTuna> just being clear, thought I missed a new generation
<UncleTuna> made me feel old for a moment  ;)
 * UncleTuna leaves to make coffee, it is that time.
<mrkuchbhi> hi...i want to edit something in my .Xresources file but I am unable to find it..where would it be loacted?
<mrkuchbhi> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<geirha> If it's not in your homedir, you haven't created one yet.
<mrkuchbhi> geirha: I thought one will be there by default .. so I have to create one, do I?
<geirha> Yes, there isn't one by default, and with no .Xresources, it just uses the defaults.
<mrkuchbhi> geirha: thanks
<e26063> I am trying to upgrade from 10.04 LTS server and it tells me that /boot does not have enough space.  How do I resize it or am I able to clean it up?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-19
<philipballew> Anyone know java that can help me with an equals method?
<Zauberberg> Complete beginner here. I have an external drive with mp3's scattered in an ocean of disorganized directories. I found a command on a website that will supposedly help me copy all mp3 files from the external drive to a folder I specify. The command is find /media/myusername/mydrivename -iname -type f “*.mp3″ | xargs -I ‘{}’ mv {} /mymusicfolder
<Zauberberg> However, I get this error. "paths must precede expression: f"
<holstein> i would probably do it by hand just to be sure
<holstein> you can use the *.mp3 command several times though
<Zauberberg> According to this site, it should work fine. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-find-move-all-mp3-file.html
<holstein> Zauberberg: i would ask the author of the scritp
<holstein> script*
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30330/paths-must-precede-expression-error-when-trying-to-find-all-jpg-files-in-the-c seems relevant
<Zauberberg> It would seem the answer to that person's problem was to use quotations over the "*.jpg*. What I posted above does that. The reason I do not want to do it by hand is because it would take a very long time. One of the appeals of trying Linux for me is the idea that I can supposedly do things more efficiently.
<holstein> you could ask on twitter https://twitter.com/nixcraft
<holstein> Zauberberg: can you run the seperate parts, and see where the error is?
<holstein> Zauberberg: what is the path? maybe you are not using the correct path for /media/home/whatever
<Zauberberg> I double checked the paths to make sure they were correct. I'm not sure what you mean by running the separate parts.
<holstein> http://srynot4sale.wordpress.com/2008/07/07/find-paths-must-precede-expression/ shows single dash quotes
<holstein> i would cd where they are and cp *.mp3
<holstein> Zauberberg: this looks more like it http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/44068/use-a-shell-variable-to-execute-a-comand
<Zauberberg> I just tried it with single quotes but I got the same error. Let me check that last link.
<holstein> interpretting the | as a path... id go with that
<holstein> looks plausible from what i see above
<Zauberberg> I'm afraid I was not able to understand that page. I will try the Ubuntu manual.
<holstein> Zauberberg: i would just go to a linux book
<holstein> you are not trying to do anything ubuntu specific.. should work in any commandline
<holstein> the way i read that, the pipe gets seen as a path...
<Zauberberg> I don't have any Linux books. Can you recommend any online Linux guides?
<holstein> i would start witnthe find man pages and look at the other references for the other commands
<holstein> Zauberberg: you can use askubuntu
<holstein> Zauberberg: i would tweet that author i linked and ask
<Zauberberg> I would but I'm not a twitter user.
<philipballew> holstein, knows what he is talking about
<Zauberberg> I didn't know it was a script someone created. I figured it was just basic functionality in Linux to do something like find mp3s on a drive and copy them to folder x.
<holstein> Or send an email us at vivek@cyberciti.biz
<Zauberberg> I will need to read up on things more and try doing things like that when I am more experienced.
<Zauberberg> I searched for the man page and it seems very good. I will definitely give it a read.
<philipballew> Anyone know java that can help with an equals method?
<holstein> i might just try and print a list of the *.mp3's by path or whatever and cp them
<holstein> philipballew: wish i did...
<philipballew> holstein, wish I did not have to have to know
 * philipballew knows no other way to word it
<holstein> Zauberberg: i might just load up a gui filemanager.. search and start moving htem
<holstein> them*
<holstein> something like catfish would find them
<Zauberberg> I just got it to work. I used: find /media/me/mydrive -name '*.mp3' -exec cp {} /home/music/unsorted  \;
<holstein> yeah.. the "|" was throwing it off in that case
<Zauberberg> What does "|" usually represent? Wonder why that side had it in there.
<Zauberberg> site^
<holstein> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/349/how-to-redirect-output-to-a-file-as-well-as-display-it-out/ might help
<holstein> i use it like "ps aux | grep foo" to find the process foo if its running
<holstein> http://careerride.com/Linux-pipes.aspx is better i think
<holstein> holstein@aphrodite:~$ locate *.ogg | tee test.txt
<holstein> for example... just gave me a list of my ogg files in test.txt
<Zauberberg> That's really useful. I've only been using Ubuntu for a day, but things like that make it very appealing.
<holstein> sure... its all open, so the answer is always yes
<holstein> its just a matter of sorting out how
<raub> Does anyone know if the Intel x520-DA2 (chipset 82599ES) works well under ubuntu 12.04LTS? By that I mean out of the box, without needing to install drivers.
<raub> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsIntel might be a bit dated
<Zauberberg> Does anyone know how to disable fast user switching from the top-right system menu in 12.10? Apparently you could do it with dconf editor in earlier versions. I can remove the shutdown/logout/suspend options in dconf editor but not the usernames
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-20
<Geothst> I just got a really weird error about x11 missing some directories. I couldn't copy/paste or screenshot the error because my computer turned itself off after I got the error. I've uninstalled Nouveau and NVidia drivers, and uninstalled and reinstalled X11. Is there any way I can see if the problem is still there or not without knowing what those error messages were?
<GandalfB> Hello Everyone - I'm a newly installed 12.10 user and new to linux.  I wondered if there was anyone who could help me diagnose a network problem I'm having today?
<cairne> whats going on?
<GandalfB> Hello Cairne
<GandalfB> I've just clean installed ubuntu 12.10, and the network keeps flashing up disconnected.
<GandalfB> Its a wired connection, and onboard network card
<GandalfB> if I use the lspci command,  I seem to be able to locate the device and it seems (not to sure how to tell) that ubuntu has correctly identified it.
<GandalfB> if I run, ifconfig - I can see the two devices, the actual adapter and loopback
<philipballew> GandalfB, hello
<philipballew> lets look at this
<GandalfB> the adapter dosn't seem to have an IP4 address
<philipballew> wanna output some stuff for me into pastbin?
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<philipballew> lspci -vvv
<philipballew> its gonna be long, but I want to see all there is
<GandalfB> that could be very tricky as that comp is not on network at all
<philipballew> ah. I see
<philipballew> well lets do this
<GandalfB> is there a way to pipe it to text fire
<GandalfB> the console output
<GandalfB> *file
<philipballew> yeah. piping a text file is cat
<philipballew> let me see how to do that again
<philipballew> that way if I have to go, someone can help you
<GandalfB> ok cheers
<GandalfB> ((help is much appericated as I've not had much luck with multiple hours of googling))
<philipballew> http://flossstuff.wordpress.com/2011/05/27/using-cat-command-in-linux-to-createdisplayconcatenate-and-append-files/
<philipballew> its alright. its 3:30 here so Im kinda out of it
<philipballew> but I can help for a sec
<GandalfB> ((help is much appericated as I've not had much luck with multiple hours of googling))
<GandalfB> oh sorry for the spam
<GandalfB> :S
<GandalfB> ok I have the output
<GandalfB> just sticking it in that website
<philipballew> no hurry
<philipballew> so where in the world do you live?
<philipballew> dont say middle earth
<philipballew> okay, you can say it
<GandalfB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372254/
<GandalfB> UK
<GandalfB> Brighton
<GandalfB> pasted away
<cairne> when you go into the network manager does it list the device?
<GandalfB> from a novice look at that text file,  it looks like the driver has been loaded correctly
<GandalfB> is that the screen titled network connections
<GandalfB> ?
<GandalfB> it shows wired connectoin 1
<philipballew> GandalfB, personally Id hook it up to a cat5 and update the laptop then check for additional drivers
<GandalfB> well to be fair.  "Wired Connection 1"
<GandalfB> its on cat5
<GandalfB> its not a wireless problem, its wired problem
<philipballew> so check for additional drivers to see if theres a wifi driver
<cairne> does your router automatically assign ip?
<GandalfB> yes
<GandalfB> I'm using the same router for this windows machine
<GandalfB> and I've swapped the cables
<philipballew> the closed source sinners like to live in the driver underworld
<GandalfB> to see if its socket / router problem
<GandalfB> and there is no wifi on teh machine either,  its desktop, with onboard network card, 10/100/1000
<GandalfB> it feels it trying to get an ip6 address, and failing, becuase I don't think the router supports ip6
<GandalfB> thats my feeling
<GandalfB> is there any way to test that theory??
<philipballew> cairne, ^
<cairne> i'm trying to think how you would test that
<cairne> usually its the wired connection that works without a hitch lol, what does gui network manager say about the card is it disabled?
<GandalfB> it just says it was last used 3 days ago
<GandalfB> and teh desktop keeps flashing up wired connection disconected
<GandalfB> maybe its a faulty nic?
<GandalfB> is there way to test that?
<philipballew> not sure for your hardware
<cairne> sudo lshw see where the logical address is for your nic
<cairne> should be under *-network then it will list the information
<GandalfB> found it
<GandalfB> what would I be looking for there
<cairne> should say logical device for instance mine is eth0
<GandalfB> logical name: eth0
<GandalfB> is what I have
<cairne> gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<philipballew> you can cat that
<philipballew> "put a cat on it!"
<GandalfB> ok I run that command,  I now have a text window saying
<GandalfB> # interfaces(5) fire used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8(
<cairne> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<GandalfB> auto lo
<cairne> thisis what i was going off of
<GandalfB> iface lo inet loopback
<cairne> might work changing lo to eth0
<philipballew> NO!
<philipballew> nm needs ot to be lo
<philipballew> *It
 * philipballew goes back to his paper now
<GandalfB> so don't change anything?
<philipballew> well I recall that network manager needs that file to be like that
<philipballew> changing will mess up where you dont have any internet
<philipballew> so yeah, dont change
<GandalfB> ok
<philipballew> philip@PrincessLeia:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces
<philipballew> auto lo
<philipballew> iface lo inet loopback
<GandalfB> im wondering if there is some odd bios setting?
<philipballew> GandalfB, id say its just a odd bug . how old is the laptop
<philipballew> probably made them mad when I said no.
<GandalfB> its a dekstop - probally 6 years
<GandalfB> if I buy a new network card
<philipballew> okay. so should work, but Id look at the model of nic to see if there is a bug
<GandalfB> how do I install it?
<GandalfB> beyond the physical installation
<philipballew> nothing
<philipballew> ubuntu finds and boots all the drivers for you
<GandalfB> ok
<GandalfB> so is there safe network card to 'buy'
<GandalfB> and test
<philipballew> unless it doesnt have them ,then you cant use that.
<philipballew> I am not sure off hand. the internet might know somewhere or your loco?
<GandalfB> I see what I can pickup
<GandalfB> and report back in hor or so
<GandalfB> brb
<philipballew> i will probably not be here
<GandalfB> Hey all -  just a quick update on my networking problem,  a new network nic fixed it.
<Phryq> hey, is there a way to run fluxbox other that using "startx"?
<holstein> Phryq: you should be able to choose it at login from the manager you are using.. i choose openbox in lightdm
<Phryq> I don't use a login manager, but maybe I'll install one
<Phryq> if I install one (SLiM) then the manager will automatically run?
<Phryq> or do I have to configure it to do so?
<holstein> Phryq: i had issues with slim, and assumed it was on my end.. typically, you choose in the GUI and that choice is remembered
<Phryq> ok; well I've just installed slim; so I'll restart and see what happens
<HeavyWater> Hi all...just installed ubuntu and got xchat up...still trying to learn linux and hope I can hang out and learn/contribute :-D
<holstein> HeavyWater: welcome.. check out the OT channel as well.. #ubuntu-beginners-team
<HeavyWater> thanks holstein...will do
<angls> hi
<GandalfB> Hello All - thank you for the help this morning, is there any chance I can tap someone's brains tonight?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-21
<BeoWulf`> What will I lose in ubuntu besides the unity bar if I install another desktop environment?
<IronMikeDitka> I am completely new to Ubuntu and not that great with computers to begin with. I am trying to install Ubuntu  12.10 as a virtual machine in a true crypt vault. When I tried to run Ubuntu I got the following message: This Kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae. Unable to boot- please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<IronMikeDitka> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
<holstein> IronMikeDitka: virtualbox?
<IronMikeDitka> It's made by Oracle- a virtual machine manager.
<holstein> settings - system - enable PAE
<holstein> IronMikeDitka: in whatever software you are talking about, you can enable pae...
<IronMikeDitka> Ok. Thanks a million. I will try that quick.
<hamidi> hi i've a question please i've a virtualbox server i've setup samba on it i changed the adapter from bridge to NAT i had to add an additional adapter with type host only adapter so that Windows host may access the ubuntu 10.10 server now samba can't access the shares i've setup on ubuntu what can i do?
<tsimpson> hamidi: you can ask in #ubuntu now, just be careful not to seed many messages too quickly (our flood protection bot is a little aggressive toward webchat users)
<hamidi> ok
<hamidi> thx
<tsimpson> oh, there's also the #vbox channel for virtualbox, in case no one in #ubuntu knows
<pozihead> Hello
<yugi302> hello i have terminal issue when installing a different desktop enviroment
<yugi302> HELP!!!
<yugi302> nobodys here?how do i use this stuff
<ms_daisy> be patient yugi302 , if someone knows they will answer
<new_guy> so... I have a few questions
<new_guy> if i don't set a root password, can't anyone hack in, set a root password, and lock me out? And can't another user on the system (like my son) do the same?
<new_guy> Bueller... Bueller
<ms_daisy> new_guy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<new_guy> Yeah, I read that and it said the root is disabled by default, but would it be wise to enable it, set a password, and never use it? or would it be more secure to leave it be?
<new_guy> I'm asking coming from a detailed windows background, but limited linux/unix background
<ms_daisy> I don't think you read it thoroughly new_guy . It gives pros and cons to using a root password.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-22
<kevin_p> Hey, I was wanting to paritition my Hard drive, but want to keep my data and ubuntu separate but I will have multiple users
<kevin_p> I assume /home will house my data (which will be shared between all users) but where will our user profiles be located? in /home or /usr?
<kevin_p> I was asking so that I can clone my / directory but I also want the image file to include user profiles
<kevin_p> but not data
<kevin_p> I hope you all understand what I meant, I apologize if I need to clarify
<kevin_p> can everybody see my question? My connection is poor where I am
<FireAndIce> Hi everyone!!
<FireAndIce> How do I paste mysql query output to pastebinit?
<ms_daisy> what's the url?
<ms_daisy> what are you pasting it for?
<FireAndIce> ms_daisy, Its not a url..  I've mysql installed on my desktop.
<FireAndIce> And want to paste the output of query executed from mysql prompt.
<ms_daisy> No, I mean which pastebinit site are you trying to paste to?
<FireAndIce> I use pastebinit client from ubuntu terminal.
<ms_daisy> I see what you want to do now. You can try #mysql if you don't get an answer here.
<FireAndIce> ok..
<FireAndIce> thanks.
<FireAndIce> ms_daisy, got my answer from #mysql..
<ms_daisy> cool.
<asha> spreekt hier iemand nederlands?
<GlitterBoy> How do I configure Ubuntu 11.10 for optimal power savings for a HP6910p laptop with a Intel GM965 chipset
<GlitterBoy> How do I configure Ubuntu 11.10 for optimal power savings for a HP6910p laptop with a Intel GM965 chipset
<GlitterBoy> hello
<Cong> I want to add entries, maybe one entry to right-click menu in file and folder context.
<Cong> I left something out. These entries I want to add go in "move to" sub-menu on the context.
<holstein> Cong: in unity?
<Cong> Nope. I got U10.04.
<holstein> so, in gnome2?
<holstein> i dont think anyone is supporting gnome2 anymore.. not even gnome
<Cong> It's still supported until August 2013.
<holstein> well, 10.04 is.. its a lts
<holstein> im just saying, i dont know if anyone is going to be motiviated to figure that out
<holstein> Cong: what exactly are you trying to add? and where?
<Cong> I want to an another directory to the submenu of "move to" of the file and folder context of the rightclick menu. Got all that? Nope. Okay!
<holstein> Cong: ? im not following the "got all that, nope, okay?"
<holstein> Cong: if you'd like for myself or one of the other volunteers to help, there will be follow up questions
<holstein> Cong: this is in nautilus?
<Cong> I'm not sure. Does the desktop count as nautilus? I mean it's not part of the file manager but it has some properties of the file manager.
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193093 maybe
<Cong> Are you hinting are nautilus actions? Doesn't that add another menu to the already wonderful menu?
<holstein> Cong: im just asking what menu you are trying to edit.. and i think you are seeking editing the nautilus right-click file menu options.. and i think that is a relevant forum post pertaining to that topic
<Cong> no, not the file menu (I don't even know where that is), the submenu called "move to". that's the menu I to add to.
<holstein> Cong: sure.. that is a file option.. to move a file to another location.. thats why im assuming its nautilus that you are seeking help with
<holstein> Cong: open nautilus (the file manager) and try right-clicking.. you should see the same right-click menu
<holstein> Cong: nautilus is in charge of the desktop as well...
<Cong> Okay.
<Cong> I'm assuming "the move" submenu has a config file to add other places. why else would there not be a dialog item to pick the location manually.
<holstein> Cong: hopefully thats what i linked you.. i dont have a relevant version of nautilus running.. and i need to run, but now you know how to ask
<holstein> you can go to #ubuntu and say you are using 10.04 the LTS and want to edit the right-click context menu in nautilus
<holstein> enjoy!
<Cong> The home folder and desktop can't be the most popular places in the entire filesystem.
<holstein> Cong: its just nautilus. the directories you choose are popular
<holstein> Cong: maybe step back and ask what you are trying to do.. i seem to remember that opening up to other options... if you are implying those are the only places to "send-to"
<holstein> ive never personallly used "send-to" much, but when i did, i sent to a USB stick
<holstein> Cong: cheers!
<Cong> Let me take a picture. You get a better picture of what I mean.
<holstein> sure.. use imagebin.. but im running out.. try #ubuntu if its slow in here after i run.. its a US holiday
<Cong> Wait. How do I get a pic if the keyboard is frozen by the right clicking of a file?
<Cong> I can't use shortcuts if there is a special dialog of menu is active.
<Cong> I can't use shortcuts if there is a special dialog or menu is active.
<Cong> Okay. I got it!
<Cong> is imagebin special or use less memory or something?
<Cong> http://i50.tinypic.com/1jsz82.png
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-23
<javatexan> trying to mount drive but keep getting error "Unable to find suitable address".  I googled but nothing seems to fix, any ideas?
<javatexan> if I go through file manager, I get "Failed to retrieve list from server".  I can connect just fine from my mac laptop :(
<javatexan> odd
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> javatexan: get you risue sorted out
<duanedesign> issue*
<duanedesign> javatexan: what version of Ubuntu. Is this another Ubuntu drive?
<duanedesign> akmost all new versions of Ubuntu come installed w/ samba so if you are running a newer release you should have no issue accessing a windows drive
<duanedesign> DCDmight be a small typo in the command to mount the drive
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-24
<st0de> Hi everyone! I recently purchased a domain on dyndns.org but I don't how to use it with ubuntu. Can you help me please ?
<RRRRube> Hi folks, I wonder if someone could take a moment to help me out and check something for me.
<RRRRube> I'm doing some web design and am having a problem with a font I purchased. I've googled around and I see a site with the same issue, but I'm not sure if it's an issue with my PC only, or if others see the same thing.
<RRRRube> Could someone please take a look at the site http://forceofhab.it/ and look at the heading "Bio". Does the letter 'i' look really skinny compared to the rest of the text, or does it look OK? There are other headings like 'Coming Soon' that show the same problem on my machine.
<geirha> RRRRube: The i is very thin
<RRRRube> Thank you! I wasn't sure if I was the only one seeing that. I've tried it in Firefox and Chromium and was seeing the same thing. Must be a problem with the web font.
<RRRRube> Thanks for checking :)
<geirha> Is it supposed to be that skinny?
<RRRRube> No, I don't think so. It looks fine when I use it in my graphics program but you have to use the web fonts version on a web site and I think something's screwed up somewhere with the display. I'm going to contact the people that made it and bring it to their attention.
<geirha> I see in the css file, the urls are given relative to the /_css/ dir. It may be it should be relative to / instead
<RRRRube> I don't think it's a problem with the CSS. The font is definitely being displayed. It's only the letter 'i' that seems to have an issue.
<geirha> Looks better if you turn off bold
<RRRRube> I've figured out the problem! If you don't specifically tell the site to use the bold version of the font, the browser creates a 'fake' bold and that's when the problem occurs. But if you change the font-family in the CSS to Nexa-Bold (that's the name of the font), the problem goes away.
<RRRRube> Thank you again! I'm a happy camper now. :D
<geirha> yay! :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-25
<Chaos7Theory> Seems rather silent...
<IronMike> I am a very new user of Ubuntu, like 1 week of use new, and I have really need some assistance. I used virtual box to install Ubuntu as a guest OS on an HP Pavillion that runs Windows 7. I have been trying for the last week to install the guest additions, but I keep getting error messages about the cd not being mounted. The guest OS was installed using virtual box and a true crypt drive. Any thoughts? Again, I am fairly dumb wh
<IronMike> en it comes to Ubuntu.
<IronMike> Sorry, that cut off the first part. I am new to Ubuntu. I installed it as a guest OS using virtual box and a true crypt drive. I have been trying to install guest additions with no success.
<GTiJamie> What's up guys?
<zhiattags> #ubuntu-gnome
<zhiattags> #ubuntu-drupal
<zhiattags> #ubuntu-ph
<zhiattags> #ubuntu-in
<zhiattags> #ubuntu-offtopic
<SergioMeneses> hey hey zhiattags
<zhiattags> yes SergioMeneses??
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, what about these channels?
<Unit193> I think he needed a /join
<zhiattags> no was just posting that so that I can click it to create a new tab.. nothing important..
<SergioMeneses> Unit193, I was thinking the same
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, ok ok ;)
<zhiattags> i am a newbie here forgive me if that was illegal or something.. okay?
<Unit193> zhiattags: Ah, no.  The normal way to join channels is just to type /join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, dont worry... it is not illegal, that sounds ugly
<zhiattags> i see that.. hahaha
<zhiattags> join #ubuntu-unity
<zhiattags> thats cool SergioMeneses.. forgot to include /.. now its working... hehe
<zhiattags> you too Unit193.. thanks (",)
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, perfect!
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, where are you from?
